#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости буддизма >  > > >  >  >  Во Всемирном русском соборе не исключают встречи священноначалия РПЦ с Далай-ламой

## Galina

Во Всемирном русском народном соборе отмечают высокий уровень православно-буддийского диалога в России и не исключают возможности встречи священноначалия Русской православной церкви с духовным лидером буддистов Далай-ламой XIV. 

"Священноначалие Русской православной церкви с уважением относится к Его Святейшеству и радо было бы с ним встретиться", - заявил агентству "Интерфакс" директор программ Всемирного русского народного собора Роман Силантьев, отвечая на вопрос о том, возможна ли в будущем встреча иерархов двух религиозных традиций. 

Говоря о возможной встрече Далай-ламы и Патриарха Алексия, он выразил надежду на то, что "политическая ситуация позволит сделать эту встречу возможной". 

Роман Силаньев напомнил о том, что в 2008 году в Индии планируется провести совместный межрелигиозный форум и подчеркнул, что "Далай-лама сможет повстречаться с ведущими духовными лидерами уже здесь". 

На встрече с Далай-ламой XIV в его резиденции в индийском городе Дхарамсала Р. Силантьев передал духовному лидеру буддистов послание главы Отдела внешних церковных связей Московского Патриархата митрополита Смоленского и Калининградского Кирилла "с пожеланиями здоровья и надеждой на сотрудничество". 

По словам представителя Всемирного русского собора, для Русской православной церкви представляется очень важной позиция Далай-ламы по целому ряду принципиальных вопросов, в частности, относительно миссионерской деятельности буддистов в странах с христианским большинством населения. 

"Очень важно было услышать, что Его Святейшество выступает за то, чтобы люди, рожденные в христианской традиции, в ней оставались, и осуждает прозелитизм, чем нередко грешат псевдобуддийские направления", - подчеркнул собеседник агентства. 

Р. Силантьев отметил также, что в Русской православной церкви "очень ценят взаимодействие с тибетскими буддистами, которые являются примером традиционных буддистов, мирно уживающихся с христианами". 

"Я не помню, чтобы в России вообще когда-то были какие-то трения между православными и буддистами, и сейчас наши отношения находятся на высочайшем уровне", - добавил Р. Силантьев. 

По его словам, Калмыкия является примером российского региона, где осуществляется "мирное не просто сосуществование, а сотрудничество, взаимодействие" буддистов и православных. 

http://www.newsru.com/religy/12nov2007/dalai_lama.html

----------


## PampKin Head

> По словам представителя Всемирного русского собора, для Русской православной церкви представляется очень важной позиция Далай-ламы по целому ряду принципиальных вопросов, в частности, относительно миссионерской деятельности буддистов в странах с христианским большинством населения.
> 
> "Очень важно было услышать, что Его Святейшество выступает за то, чтобы люди, рожденные в христианской традиции, в ней оставались, и осуждает прозелитизм, чем нередко грешат псевдобуддийские направления", - подчеркнул собеседник агентства.


Да, да. Давно пора... А то людишко то распустился...

http://www.evangelie.ru/forum/t26884.html#post715404



> По поручению Синода петербургский митрополит Гавриил представил в Уложенную комиссию 1767 г. свои соображения о том, как бороться с церковными противниками. Гавриил предложил виновных смирять прежде всего публично — одевать в позорную одежду и выставлять как преступников на всеобщее осмеяние. Затем им следовало дать 30 ударов струнными «кошками» о двенадцати хвостах, выжечь каленым железом клеймо - буквы ЗБХ (злобный богохульник) и сослать навечно в каторгу, где использовать на самых тяжелых работах «вместо скотов»23. Жестокость этого наказания Митрополит Гавриил объяснил тем, что отступление от православной церкви, безверие и богоотступничество являются заразой для государства.


Здравствуй, 18-й век.

----------


## Вова Л.

> "Очень важно было услышать, что Его Святейшество выступает за то, чтобы люди, рожденные в христианской традиции, в ней оставались


То есть по их мнению люди, родившиеся в бывшем СССР родились в "христианской традиции"?

----------


## PampKin Head

> То есть по их мнению люди, родившиеся в бывшем СССР родились в "христианской традиции"?


Иначе все приведет "запутанности на глубинных уровнях" и "колодец надо рыть там, где положено!" 

 :Cool: 


http://religion.sova-center.ru/discu...ode=full&print



> Однако при изучении вопроса о конкретных формах религиозной практики, выяснилось, что подавляющее большинство лишь на словах заявляет о своей религиозности ("православности"). Например, в 1999 г. только 1% всех респондентов (3% назвавших себя верующими) сказали, что часто общаются со священниками, а 79% (61% верующих) ответили, что не общаются с ними никогда. В том же году полностью соблюдали пост только 4%, а 44% заявили, что никогда не раскрывали Библии. Поэтому исследователи постарались выделить категорию "настоящих", или "традиционных верующих". По их мнению, таковыми следует считать "лиц, которые: 1) идентифицируют себя как верующих; 2) верят в Бога, с которым можно вступить в личные отношения (а не "жизненную силу"); 3) считают себя православными и 4) или а) посещают церковь не реже раза в месяц, или б) часто молятся. Таких людей оказалось в 1996 году 6%, в 1999 году — 7%". Но "если же мы чуть ужесточим критерии и к нашим четырем добавим, например, регулярное причащение, или соблюдение поста, или прочтение хотя бы раз хотя бы одного Нового Завета, или отсутствие веры в астрологию и переселение душ, группа традиционных верующих вообще "исчезнет".
> 
> К. Каарийнен и Д. Фурман делают вывод о том, что "слова "религиозное возрождение в России" могут употребляться только в кавычках. Это возрождение имеет самый поверхностный и "идеологический" характер, не затрагивая более глубоких слоев сознания". Авторы отмечают, что смешение конфессиональной и национальной идентичности, а также данные о соотношении "настоящих верующих" и тех, кто лишь на словах заявляет о своей приверженности православию, имеют особое значение для РПЦ, которая активно борется с "неправославными религиями": "Во-первых, социально-политические позиции РПЦ и, соответственно, все те материальные блага, которые она имеет, проистекают из-за наличия в русском массовом сознании связки "русский-православный". Поэтому распространение других религий… подрывает эту связь и угрожает социальному положению церкви. Во-вторых, очевидно, неправославные религии распространяются в значительной мере в том же узком социальном слое, в котором существует и традиционное православие. <…> Слой "настоящих" верующих очень узок, и совершенно ничтожные цифры, характеризующие удельный вес приверженцев неправославных религий в масштабах всего общества приобретают совсем иное значение, если рассматривать их с точки зрения этого слоя. Если "реальных" православных — менее 5% населения, то появление даже 1% "реальных" баптистов (а баптисты все — "реальные") означает для РПЦ потерю 20% потенциальных или действительных прихожан. В 1999 году на 1648 русских опрошенных нам "попались" 5 католиков, 7 протестантов, 2 свидетеля Иеговы, 1 адвентист седьмого дня и 1 буддист, т. е. 16 человек, что составляет менее 1%. В масштабах общества это ничтожно малая величина, однако, если сопоставлять число неправославных верующих с числом "традиционных" православных в той же выборке — 114 человек, 16 человек оказываются вполне "серьезной" цифрой".
> 
> *РПЦ в последние годы всегда утверждала, что православных в России – большинство, хотя сама и не ведет статистического учета (дореволюционная практика учета крещений и, главное, регистрации прихожан давно забыта)*. Этапным в этом смысле является заявление, сделанное митрополитом Смоленским и Калининградским Кириллом, председателем ОВЦС МП, 23 сентября 2002 г. на пресс-конференции во время 8-го Международного фестиваля теле- и радиопрограмм "Радонеж": "*Мы должны вообще забыть этот расхожий термин: многоконфессиональная страна: Россия- это православная страна с национальными и религиозными меньшинствами. Потому что все статистические исследования, которые проводятся в нашей стране дают совершенно ясную картину - наличия религиозных меньшинств и абсолютного православного большинства. Кстати, вот иногда мы робко говорим о том, что да, вы знаете, вот может и не надо включать при переписи графу "вероисповедание". А я считаю, что надо было бы включить. И, раз и навсегда, положить конец всем этим спекуляциям о многоконфессиональности. Если у нас 4-5% мусульман (вот какая статистика), так это же не многоконфессиональность, - это меньшинство. Если у нас меньше 1% людей неправославных христиан- это меньшинство, другой разговор, что меньшинство нельзя дискриминировать*". Таким образом, РПЦ явно предпочитает критерий самоидентификации респондентов при подсчете числа своих приверженцев. Эта проблема имеет прямое отношение к дискуссиям по вопросам отношений государства с РПЦ, а также к полемике вокруг законопроектов о придании ряду конфессий статуса "традиционных".


Вот вам, религиозные меньшинства, и Юрьев день.

http://www.evangelie.ru/forum/t26884.html#post715404



> Православной церкви предоставлялось право без всяких стеснений порицать другие религии, ей оказывала в этом содействие полиция. Выступление же против православной церкви, против ее обрядов считалось кощунством. Такое выступление наказывалось тюрьмой или ссылкой в каторжные работы. Переход из православия в другую религию, хотя бы и христианскую, рассматривался как большое преступление и сурово наказывался. *За религиозную пропаганду и «совращение» в Уложении о наказаниях 1897 г. была целая система взысканий, вплоть до каторги*. Как отмечалось выше, отступники от православия еще в XVIII в. подвергались смертной казни, а имущество их конфисковалось. *По Уложению о наказаниях 1897 г. за переход в магометанство, еврейство или другую нехристианскую религию виновные лишались гражданских прав и ссылались на каторгу на 8-10 лет. За совращение из православия в другую христианскую религию виновных лишали гражданских прав и ссылали в Сибирь. За проповедь или сочинение, направленное к совращению из православия в другую религию, полагалась тюрьма сроком до четырех лет и ссылка в Сибирь. Уложение о наказаниях 1903 г. немногим отличалось от Уложения 1897 г. Оба они имели прямую связь с Уложением 1649 г*. Нетерпимость, контроль над совестью и суровые наказания за несоблюдение законов о вере — вот что характерно для них.

----------


## Asanga

Жаль что РПЦ позорит себя такими выступлениями. Русские буддисты для них оказываются пустым местом, а как много пользы могло быть извлечено.

----------


## Ануруддха

Акценты не очень правильно расставлены:



> "...Далай-лама сможет повстречаться с ведущими духовными лидерами уже здесь."


Скорее надо так: "Ведущие духовные лидеры смогут встретиться с Далай-ламой".

----------


## PampKin Head

> Акценты не очень правильно расставлены:
> Скорее надо так: "Ведущие духовные лидеры смогут встретиться с Далай-ламой".



Чиста забили стрелку о том, чтобы перетереть на предмет четких границ территорий.

----------


## Поляков

> По его словам, Калмыкия является примером российского региона, где осуществляется "мирное не просто сосуществование, а сотрудничество, взаимодействие" буддистов и православных.


Типа придумали резервацию? "Буддист? В Калмыкию его!"

----------


## Аньезка

Надеюсь, ЕС Далай Лама защитит наши интересы... Не хотелось бы из-за православных активистов лишиться возможности встреч с Учителями. Вообще, что-то они совсем распустились, православные... снова почуяли привкус власти?

Силантьев, руки прочь от свободы вероисповедания!!!

----------


## PampKin Head

Лукавят православные. Должна быть точная статистика общего количества верующих.

*Нормальный Приходской Устав*



> РАЗДЕЛ 3. (Прихожане и члены прихода)
> 
> № 11. Членами прихода могут быть все лица Православного вероисповедания обоего пола, достигшие 21-летнего возраста, платящие установленные членские взносы, исповедающиеся и причащающиеся Св. Таин не менее одного раза в год и ревнующие о нравственном и материальном благополучии прихода.
> 
> Примечание 1. Для лиц Православного вероисповедания, не достигших 21-го года, при приходе могут быть образованы, постановлением Церковно-Приходского Совета, общества молодежи для религиозно-нравственного воспитания. Таковые общества находятся под непосредственным наблюдением и руководством настоятеля.
> 
> Примечание 2. Члены прихода, состоящие в сожителестве без церковного брака, имеющие предосудительное занятие или осужденные по суду за уголовные преступления, не могут участвовать в Приходском Собрании или быть избираемы на приходскую должность. Они могут быть восстановлены в правах через три года по отбытии наказания и по засвидетельствовании духовника.
> 
> № 12. *Все члены прихода вносятся секретарем Церковно-Приходского Совета в особую приходскую книгу. Прием в члены прихода производится Церковно-Приходским Советом по письменным заявлениям.*


Учет, как у правильных людей, - в первичной ячейке. А что говорят при переписи и при опросах - это лирика для простаков.

----------


## PampKin Head

Истинная веротерпимость искренно любит и благоговейно чтит единую святую веру свою, ревнует о чистоте и славе ее, радуется возвышению ее; но при этом дает место близ нее и другим верам, не потому, что считает их равночестными и спасительными, а по снисхождению у немощам заблуждающих. Она не теснит, не гонит, не преследует, но вместе не упускает случая с любовию указывать заблуждение и предлагать свободному убеждению и совести выбор лучшего. Такая только терпимость и уместна в нашем Отечестве...
...*Но к несчастию, веротерпимость может принимать направления ложные и уклонения от своего значения опасные и пагубные. Может образоваться такое положение: терпеть веру вообще. Это предполагает, что общественные деятели заняты другими, более значительными вещами, а веру только из снисхождения терпят, допускают, как дело неважное, несущественное, не худое, но и не столько ценное, чтоб ею заниматься. Может быть постановлено и такое правило: терпеть все веры, то есть одинаково ценить всякого рода веру, не давая преимуществ никакой, ставя их все на одной линии, под один уровень*.
Где принято первое направление, там письменно и устно говорят: вера - дщерь неба, мы же земные; нам до нее дела нет, пусть и она не мешается в дела наши. Нам нужны граждане, а не жрецы, деятели общественные, а не миссионеры. Где принято второе направление, там говорят и пишут: веруй, как хочешь, только будь верен и честен. Пусть капище и мечеть, синагога и церковь одинаково высятся, только бы не мешали друг другу и не возмущали общественного порядка.
Первое направление дышит неверием и второе обнаруживает отсутствие всякого убеждения и пахнет мертвым безразличием в вере (индифферентизмом). То и другое - пагуба для благочестивой жизни народа... Такие положения и мысли, доходя до слуха народа, набрасывают тень на чтимую им веру и колеблют его любовь к ней, мутят его понятия о ней, поставляют в нерешительность и недоумение, охлаждают и отчуждают от нее. И это тем успешнее, чем открытее и гласнее такие же начала входят в порядки жизни, в письменность, воспитание, обычаи, поговорки. Вследствие же сего неизбежно омертвеет дух, прекратятся дела самоотвержения, расслабнет энергия. Все сделается вялым, долупреклонным земным. Народ тогда - мертвый труп без духа жизни. А такому чего ожидать, кроме презрения от людей и отвержения от Бога? И вот от чего да избавит нас Господь!*

Свт.Феофан Затворник, "Слово на восшествие на престол Его Величества Государя Императора Александра Николаевича".

* см. нынедействующее соответствующее законодательство РФ

----------


## PampKin Head

Рекомендовано к просмотру. Открытым текстом, без *лжи* о "культурологической составляющей".  Дядько Кураев тоже присутствует.

-->| Битва за веру  |<--

----------


## Cabina

[QUOTE=Аня]Надеюсь, ЕС Далай Лама защитит наши интересы... Не хотелось бы из-за православных активистов лишиться возможности встреч с Учителями. QUOTE]

Насколько я помню, Е.С. Далай лама говорит  только о буддистах Калмыкии, Тувы, Бурятии. Русским же говорит, что лучше придерживаться своих традиций.
Так как считает, что русские рождаются православными. :Confused:

----------


## PampKin Head

[QUOTE=Cabina]


> Надеюсь, ЕС Далай Лама защитит наши интересы... Не хотелось бы из-за православных активистов лишиться возможности встреч с Учителями. QUOTE]
> 
> Насколько я помню, Е.С. Далай лама говорит  только о буддистах Калмыкии, Тувы, Бурятии. Русским же говорит, что лучше придерживаться своих традиций.
> Так как считает, что русские рождаются православными.


"Русские" большую часть прошлого века "рождались" агностиками/атеистами... Наверное, всем рожденным в СССР, стоит оставаться атеистами.

P.S. Так и вижу Будду Шакьямуни, излагающего подобные сентенции... Типо, хорошо бы вам, о шакьи, оставаться индуистами...

Видно, пост модерн - сильная штука, если даже Воплощение Ченрези на это ведется.

 :Frown: 

+ Или таким образом "покупают" поддержку для free Tibet?

----------


## GROM

> "Очень важно было услышать, что Его Святейшество выступает за то, чтобы люди, рожденные в христианской традиции, в ней оставались, и осуждает прозелитизм, чем нередко грешат псевдобуддийские направления", - подчеркнул собеседник агентства. 
> 
> Р. Силантьев отметил также, что в Русской православной церкви "очень ценят взаимодействие с тибетскими буддистами, которые являются примером традиционных буддистов, мирно уживающихся с христианами". 
> 
> "Я не помню, чтобы в России вообще когда-то были какие-то трения между православными и буддистами, и сейчас наши отношения находятся на высочайшем уровне", - добавил Р. Силантьев. 
>  ]


  :Frown:  
какой ацтой!
Люди рождаются в сансарной традиции,что в принципе тождественно христианской и др. :Big Grin:

----------


## Ондрий

> + Или таким образом "покупают" поддержку для free Tibet?


да. Никих иных причин, кроме politic.

----------


## Ersh

3
"Он оскорбил меня, он ударил меня, он одержал верх надо мной, он обобрал меня". У тех, кто таит в себе такие мысли, ненависть не прекращается. 

4
"Он оскорбил меня, он ударил меня, он одержал верх надо мной, он обобрал меня". У тех, кто не таит в себе такие мысли, ненависть прекращается. 

5
Ибо никогда в этом мире ненависть не прекращается ненавистью, но отсутствием ненависти прекращается она. Вот извечная дхамма. 

6
Ведь некоторые не знают, что нам суждено здесь погибнуть. У тех же, кто знает это, сразу прекращаются ссоры

145
Строители каналов пускают воду, лучники подчиняют себе стрелу, плотники подчиняют себе дерево, добродетельные смиряют сами себя.

----------


## PampKin Head

Так и запишем для Free Tibet...

P.S. Если бы имела место ненависть, то я бы взял хороший нож и заготовил достойной кожи на барабаны.

----------


## Alexeiy

> Сообщение от Cabina
> 
> Насколько я помню, Е.С. Далай лама говорит  только о буддистах Калмыкии, Тувы, Бурятии. Русским же говорит, что лучше придерживаться своих традиций.
> Так как считает, что русские рождаются православными.
> 
> 
> "Русские" большую часть прошлого века "рождались" агностиками/атеистами... Наверное, всем рожденным в СССР, стоит оставаться атеистами.
> 
> P.S. Так и вижу Будду Шакьямуни, излагающего подобные сентенции... Типо, хорошо бы вам, о шакьи, оставаться индуистами...
> ...


Подскажите, где можно увидеть оригинальную цитату ЕСДЛ? А то получается, приписываем ему не совсем понятные слова, не понятно в каком контексте сказанные.




> Разумеется, реально. чтобы в стране, где господствующей религией является христианство, кто-то решил следовать буддийскому пути.


ЕСДЛ

----------


## PampKin Head

> Так, в интервью немецкой телекомпании ARD он заявил: "Неправильно удалять людей от их культурного наследия. Лучше и надежнее оставаться в своей собственной традиции. Я был недавно в Монголии (то же, я слышал, происходит и в Тибете) и встретил христианских миссионеров. Я сказал им в лицо: "Это буддистская страна, а не место для обращения". Здесь, на Западе, в своих лекциях я всегда говорю людям: у вас иудео-христианская традиция. Лучше в ней и оставаться".


http://portal-credo.ru/site/print.php?act=rating&id=31

Мир, дружба, жвачка, Free Tibet.

Теперь такое имеет смысл. За территории отвечает индийское правительство, индийский суд сажает в индийские тюрьмы, порядок обеспечивает индийская полиция, мусор вывозят индусы, монастыри строят индусы, от КНР прикрывает индийская армия... Одним словом, индусы - это новые монголы для тибетцев; даже больше, чем монголы.

----------


## Karma Dorje

Спасибо за откровения, как вы растете, приходит мало мальское понимание осознавание, ЕСДЛ вам поможет стать снова Православными и РПЦ, он же Святейшество Ему виднее. Как так? Не слушаетесь? Не согласны со своим духовным лидером? А может вы сектанты? О-о-о! А Фри Тибет организация созданная и поддерживаемая Западом опять же в политических мотивах - раскачать лодку в КНР, ибо это самый доступный метод. Тем более в свете униженных и оскорбленных, угнетенных...дааааа спасибо просвятили. Лама Ченно!

----------


## PampKin Head

Шанти, шанти, уважаемый... 

Я не был столь очарован ..., чтобы настолько разочаровываться. Человек актуально не может разочароваться в Далай-ламе -  Наставнике и настоящем практике Дхармы Будд... А вот лишиться иллюзий по поводу "почти Бога Далай-ламы" может вполне. 

Совершенно понятно, что Будда Шакьямуни никогда политическим лидером не был, не боролся с оккупантами Капилавасту + за мир во всем мире на конференциях...  Соответственно, сентенций на тему - индуисту хорошо оставаться индуистом - в суттах не наблюдается (хотя, может я заблуждаюсь по этому поводу)...

Хочется, чтобы Монголия оставалась буддийской страной? Надо построить  там настоящие буддийские университеты, прислать туда учителей из Сера/Гоман/Дрепунг... А не бороться с христианскими миссионерами...

Кста, и в России это - ключевой момент.

----------


## PampKin Head

Я сомневаюсь, что позиция ЕСДЛ обусловлена рпцшной возней в чулане. Не надо опускать Наставника до уровня главы самоуправления российского поселка городского типа Запидрищинск, у которого бывший горком КПСС переехал в ближайший приход.

----------


## Грег

Держитесь Буддисты? Скоро вас всех РПЦ выгонит с насиженных вами мест. Из Москвы за сотый километр, из остальных - в места резервации - Калмыкию, Бурятию и т.д.
И только на форуме, благодаря недремлещему, всевидящему оку отдельных форумчан вы можете узнать правду и подготовиться

Спасибо отдельным гражданам за просветительскую работу! Ибо без их зоркого взгляда мы никогда бы не обратили внимание, к примеру, что нек. будд. наставники ещё и политики и всё делают в угоду политкорректности.
Спасибо вам, что вы лишаете нас иллюзий по поводу "почти Богов".
Благодаря вашей просветительской деятельности мы знаем, кто есть кто, и что происходит. Спасибо вам за ваш острый ум. Ваша мудрость безгранична, а ум остр как бритва.

Но что же нам делать? Готовиться к борьбе? Где купить оружие? Где записаться в добровольцы?
Все на борьбу с РПЦ!!! Бросайте своё созерцание и сидение в медитации! Задумайтесь о том, что происходит! Взляните правде в глаза! Боритесь за свои права, ибо в этом и есть наша цель - создание буддийского мира без "почти Богов" и "антибуддистов"!
Посеем в умы всех на земле буддийский росток, а кто не согласен - заставим, ибо только это и есть то, чем должен заниматься КАЖДЫЙ!!!

----------


## Иилья

Ракитин, я дам Вам парабелум.Уйдем в горы!

----------


## PampKin Head

*Путь в тысячу ли начинается с первого шага.* (с) 
Адольф тоже начинал просто...

Hail!

P.S. Бедный Ракитин! Отвлекли человека от 14 часовых сидений на подушке. Сорри! ( 
Теперь рвется в оружейный магазин... ))) Вопрос: и чего он на этой подушке выседел?!

----------


## Грег

Ракитин бедный... Очень бедный!!! Дайте ему парабеллум!

Пампкин, хватит сеять панику.
Я понимаю, когда это льётся с ящика или со страниц жёлтой прессы. Но не на БФ же.

----------


## Грег

> P.S. Бедный Ракитин! Отвлекли человека от 14 часовых сидений на подушке. Сорри! ( 
> Теперь рвется в оружейный магазин... ))) Вопрос: и чего он на этой подушке выседел?!


Пампкин, занимайтесь своим делом, а не рассуждениями о том, кто чего высидел.
Вы этого знать не можете.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ракитин бедный... Очень бедный!!! Дайте ему парабеллум!
> 
> Пампкин, хватит сеять панику.
> Я понимаю когда это льётся с ящика или со страниц жёлтой прессы. Но не на БФ же.


Сеять панику? 

- середина 90-х - принятие закона о религиозных организациях. По которому вы укакаетесь, но не зарегистрируете ту же ДО официально...

- 99 год - письмо гражданина Ридигера о преподавании православия в школах (Инструктивное письмо всем епархиальным преосвященным №5925 от 09.12.99 г.) 

- 2006-2007 принуждение к изучению православия детьми в школе, в соответствии с письмом гражданина Ридигера (вытирая ноги о Конституцию РФ)
мы не решим задачи духовно-нравственного воспитания будущих поколений России, если оставим без внимания систему государственного образования.
...
7. Если встретятся трудности с преподаванием основ православного вероучения назвать курс «Основы православной культуры», это не вызовет возражений у педагогов и директоров светских учебных заведений, воспитанных на атеистической основе.

- Просьбы (пока просьбы, завтра могут просто перестать выдавать визы) к Далай-Ламе прекратить преподавание Дхармы тибетскими наставниками вне буддийских регионов... 
По словам представителя Всемирного русского собора, для Русской православной церкви представляется очень важной позиция Далай-ламы по целому ряду принципиальных вопросов, в частности, относительно миссионерской деятельности буддистов в странах с христианским большинством населения.

"Очень важно было услышать, что Его Святейшество выступает за то, чтобы люди, рожденные в христианской традиции, в ней оставались, и осуждает прозелитизм, чем нередко грешат псевдобуддийские направления"

- Призывы фактически ликвидировать законодательное равенство конфессий и религий...Этапным в этом смысле является заявление, сделанное митрополитом Смоленским и Калининградским Кириллом, председателем ОВЦС МП, 23 сентября 2002 г. на пресс-конференции во время 8-го Международного фестиваля теле- и радиопрограмм "Радонеж": "Мы должны вообще забыть этот расхожий термин: многоконфессиональная страна: Россия- это православная страна с национальными и религиозными меньшинствами. Потому что все статистические исследования, которые проводятся в нашей стране дают совершенно ясную картину - наличия религиозных меньшинств и абсолютного православного большинства. Кстати, вот иногда мы робко говорим о том, что да, вы знаете, вот может и не надо включать при переписи графу "вероисповедание". А я считаю, что надо было бы включить. И, раз и навсегда, положить конец всем этим спекуляциям о многоконфессиональности. Если у нас 4-5% мусульман (вот какая статистика), так это же не многоконфессиональность, - это меньшинство. Если у нас меньше 1% людей неправославных христиан- это меньшинство, другой разговор


Я понимаю, что у некоторых мысли в голове появятся только тогда, когда под ними подожгут любимую подушку...

----------


## Грег

> Сеять панику? 
> 
> - середина 90-х - принятие законов о религиозных организациях. По которому вы укакаетесь, но не зарегистрируете ту же ДО...
> 
> - 99 год - письмо гражданина Ридигера о преподавании православия в школах (Инструктивное письмо всем епархиальным преосвященным №5925 от 09.12.99 г.) 
> 
> - 2006-2007 принуждение в вопросе изучения православия детьми в рамках образовательных програм МинОбра (при полном вытирании ног о Конституцию РФ)
> 
> - Просьбы (пока просьбы, завтра могут просто перестать выдавать визы) к Далай-Ламе прекратить преподавание Дхармы тибетскими наставниками вне буддийских регионов... 
> ...


Да ерунда все ваши цитатки.
Президент, на данный момент сказал - все эти попытки антиконституционны (я своими словами).
Это же говорится и в ролике "людей, которые говорят прямо", выложенном у вас в блоге.

А вот ваши личные проекции и представления о том, что будет в нашей стране , являются, ИМХО, чисто умозрительными субъективными представлениями, ибо этого, на данный момент, нет.

Призывы - это призывы. Призывать можно к чему угодно - к свержению самодержавия, антинародной власти и т.д. Недовольные всегда найдутся.
Но не стоит, ИМХО, призывы нек. "безумных" ставить во главу угла.

Воистину, человек видит только то, что ему видится.
При общении с нек. гражданами, остаётся ощущение, что живут они где-от на каких-то задворках или вообще на помойке, ибо видят только то, что их окружает и только то, на что их взгляд способен ложится, т.е. на мусор...

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Я понимаю, что у некоторых мысли в голове появятся только тогда, когда под ними подожгут любимую подушку...


У меня нет подушки, тем более любимой, не пользуюсь...
Ну а подожгут, так и хрен с ней, залечу задницу и уйду в горы...

----------


## PampKin Head

О да, розовые очки решают... Пока не окажешься в концлагере/на каторге или с клеймом на лбу.

И вот какие  это уже дает плоды:
- мнение государственного чиновника -
http://www.newsru.com/religy/28nov2007/zik.html



Глава ЦИК РФ выступает за возрождение дореволюционной модели участия Церкви в делах государства
время публикации: 28 ноября 2007 г., 12:57
последнее обновление: 28 ноября 2007 г., 12:57 	
фото 	версия для печати 	сохранить в виде файла 	отправить по почте 	фото


Глава ЦИК РФ Владимир Чуров выступает за возрождение дореволюционной модели участия Церкви в делах государства

Глава Центризбиркома РФ Владимир Чуров высказался за то, чтобы Церковь была более активно вовлечена в государственные дела.

"Я сторонник большего участия Церкви в делах государства", - заявил он на состоявшейся накануне встрече с активистами молодежных православных организаций Москвы.

Отвечая на вопрос о том, имеет ли он в виду именно участие Церкви в политике, В. Чуров пояснил, что "государственные дела - это и есть политика".

Как отметил председатель ЦИК, он "очень внимательно изучал опыт работы высших духовных лиц и священнослужителей, особенно в Третьей дореволюционной Думе".

"А сейчас, Вы знаете, нет благословения Святейшего на то, чтобы священнослужители участвовали в политике. Здесь есть вопросы, можно было бы об этом порассуждать", - считает он.

По словам В. Чурова, в Российской империи не только Православная церковь - "она государствообразующая, - но и другие массовые конфессии участвовали в государственном строительстве и управлении".

"До революции Церковь не была отделена от государства, но при Петре I было упразднено патриаршество, управление церковными делами было передано государству в форме Синода", - напомнил он.

"Для меня, пожалуй, наиболее приемлема умеренная реформа с восстановлением патриаршего правления, которая активно обсуждалась в Третьей и Четвертой Думах до революции и которая воплотилась 90 лет назад при Патриархе Тихоне", - приводит портал "Интерфакс-Религия" слова главы Центризбиркома.

----------


## Грег

> О да, розовые очки решают... Пока не окажешься в концлагере/на каторге или с клеймом на лбу.


Да что вас всё в какие-то дебри и концлагеря заносит.
Уже и Гитлер был, и подушку поджигали, теперь концлагеря.
Что вы постоянно всех пугаете-то?
Это что, неуёмная фантазия так проявляется?

Давайте лучше посмотрим интервью Стивена Сигала по приезду в Калмыкию - сегодня в 2 часа по Рен ТВ.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Да что вас всё в какие-то дебри и концлагеря заносит.
> Уже и Гитлер был, и подушку поджигали, теперь концлагеря.
> Что вы постоянно всех пугаете-то?
> Это что, неуёмная фантазия так проявляется?


Да не вопрос, сидите и вышивайте крестиком дальше... Только карту для побега в горы не забудьте приобрести заранее... Иначе понадобится, а нет ее под рукой.

----------


## Грег

ага... Апокалипсис начинается сегодня!
Грядёт битва Шамбалы с тиртхиками и ичхантриками.
Будь готов, буддийский народ! Не жди концлагерь - иди и проведи пуджу на месте, где он будет построен!



> Иначе понадобится, а нет ее под рукой.


Не пытайтесь спрогнозировать будущее. Когда оно придёт, тогда и разберёмся.
Всё может ещё 300 раз измениться.
И ваши мрачные прогнозы про Гитлеров и концлагеря могут так и не осуществиться.

PS. крестиком не вышиваю...

----------


## Грег

> И вот какие  это уже дает плоды:
> - мнение государственного чиновника -


Мнение отдельного гос. чиновника - это мнение отдельного гос. чиновника.
А вот кого конкретно из чиновников слушать, больная голова выбирает сама.

Давайте ещё послушаем мнение Геннадия Зюганова о возрождени социализма и коммунизма.
Или послушаем Владимира Жириновского о мытье сапогов в Инд. океане.
И всё это обсудим на БФ.

----------


## PampKin Head

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3H3XTyPzpps

+1 

мяса, больше мяса...

... *за российское правое дело кровь мы русскую честно прольем*
... *мы все встанем в строй и все пойдем на смертный бой*
... *ради родины, чести и славы не жалей ни себя, ни врагов*

----------


## Иилья

"Я, Петя Иванов, втсупая в ряды всесоюзной.......перед лицом своих товарищей торжественно клянусь: горячо любить свою Родину, жить учиться и работать, как завещал великий....как учит.....и далее по тексту.
Где то я такое уже видел... :Smilie:   В пятом классе дело было.
Мне вот только интересно, ролики, вроде того, что Пампкин дал, это они серьезно? Или нет? Я не могу это серьезно воспринимать :Big Grin:  . Может со мной чего то не так?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Мне вот только интересно, ролики, вроде того, что Пампкин дал, это они серьезно? Или нет? Я не могу это серьезно воспринимать . Может со мной чего то не так?


Весь прикол в том, что это все - вполне серьезно... И не понимают этого только вышивающие крестиком при дворце пионэров... Сорри, скаутов.

Как сказал известный физик Лео Сциллард, который выехал из нацистской  Германии за день до того, как перекрыли границы:
- *Для успеха не надо быть умнее других, надо просто быть на день быстрее большинства.*

----------


## Грег

> Весь прикол в том, что это все - вполне серьезно... И не понимают этого только вышивающие крестиком при дворце пионэров... Сорри, скаутов.


Ага, и понимает это только всевидящее мудрое око некоторых посетителей БФ.
Вперёд! Все на защиту Буддизма в России!  :Smilie:  
Потом они ещё будут говорить - "мы же вас предупреждали!"
Вставай страна, все на борьбу с тиртхиками! Ибо поднимают они свою голову, презренно склонённую при коммунизме.
Типа, предупреждают нас о концлагерях и Гитлерах.
Кем они себя считают? Единственными "видящими" чтоль? В любом событии видят только её чёрную сторону.

И начинают кричать что-то типа - "РПЦ хочет встретится c Далай ламой!!! Нужно не допустить! Они хотят лишить нас учителей и выслать в резервацию!"
Типа, щас они нас, дураков из "дома пионэров" просветят и всё расскажут.

Блин, какой-то бред сумасшедших, ИМХО.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  , видящих одни заговоры и опасности, горящие подушки и буддистов в концлагерях.

Может кому-то будет удивительно, но я уже лет 15 живу в такой стране, в которой каждый пугает друг друга - "Ой!! будет ещё хуже!!! Хлеб подорожает! Как жить? Население уменьшается! Скоро мы все погибнем!".

И что интересно - ведь продолжают жить и заниматься тем же, чем и раньше занимались. А выть о том, что будет ещё хуже никогда не перестают.
Это что, психология на руси такая?
Неужели так уж ничего нам хорошего и не светит. И только "ясные умы" нам, дуракам, вышивающим крестиком при дворце пионэров, откроют истинное состояние дел.

Вопрос у меня возникает - кем себя считают эти "ясные умы" и нахрена слушать их мрачные прогнозы?
Если они не спаособны видеть ничего хорошего, то почему нас они держат за непонимающих дураков, вышивающим крестиком при дворце пионэров?
Может им стоит потренироваться в радости и удовлетворении?

Может стакан-то всё'ж-таки наполовину полон, а не пуст?
Не было никакого буддизма на европ. части России, а теперь есть. Может на это нужно внимание-то обратить, а не концлагерями пугать?
Некоторым, видятся одни заговоры и попрание их прав.
Хочется задать вопрос - а достаточно ли у вас благой кармы, чтобы с вами это не происходило и не казалось?

PS. Почему бы на БФ не обсудить деятельность неонацистов и коммунистов?

----------


## Alex Dharmasiya

> "Очень важно было услышать, что Его Святейшество выступает за то, чтобы люди, рожденные в христианской традиции, в ней оставались, и осуждает прозелитизм, чем нередко грешат псевдобуддийские направления", - подчеркнул собеседник агентства.[/B]


Видать у них коленки уже трусятся. Хороший признак. Правильным путём идём, товарищи! :Big Grin: 

Памкин! Зачем аватарчик сменил? Он был весьма хорошъ! :Big Grin:

----------


## лесник

Странно читать такие комментарии на вполне нейтральную новость. ЕСДЛ всегда выступал за диалог между представителями разных конфессий, между представителями религии и науки и вообще за сотрудничество. Мысль о том, что лучше придерживаться той религии, которая является традиционной в твоей стране, также не раз им высказывалась. Ничего уж такого крамольного тут нет. Откуда такие раздраженные и недовольные комментарии? Думал, кураевцы взломали форум и понаписали комментариев :-)

----------


## PampKin Head

Не знаю, как в вашей стране, а в нашей почти весь 20-век был *атеизм, выполняющий роль традиционной религии*. Посему темы - мимо кассы. 

Оцените: *а-теизм*. Не-теизм.

Мне интересно: ЕСДЛ призывает россиян быть атеистами? Прикольно.

P.S. Калмыкам и тувинцам - шаманизм. Славянам - язычество.

----------


## Ersh

Даже если Солнце зайдет на востоке, у Бодхисаттвы один путь

----------


## Dondhup

> Даже если Солнце зайдет на востоке, у Бодхисаттвы один путь


Это точно.

----------


## Топпер

> То есть по их мнению люди, родившиеся в бывшем СССР родились в "христианской традиции"?


Дык, душа же, по природе, у всех людей - христианка  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> «Основ православной культуры» (ОПК) в том виде, в котором они преподаются сейчас в российских школах, не станет с 1 сентября 2009 года. Совет Федерации 23 ноября одобрил поправки в Закон «Об образовании», предусматривающие отмену регионального образовательного компонента. Из 134 сенаторов, принимавших участие в голосовании, лишь пятеро выступили против отмены регионального компонента, трое воздержались. Новая редакция закона предусматривает централизацию всей системы образования. В результате нововведений вместе с региональным компонентом упраздняется преподавание так называемых «религиозно ориентированных предметов». Это «Основы православия», «Основы православной культуры», «Духовное краеведение» и им подобные курсы, которые преподавались в российских школах в рамках регионального компонента образования.
> 
> Сторонники светскости государства, отделения школы от какой бы то ни было религии могут аплодировать этому решению. Региональный компонент был той лазейкой, которую представители религиозных организаций, в первую очередь Русской Православной Церкви, использовали для преподавания в школах основ религии. Это вызывало протесты, но Министерство образования и науки ничего не могло поделать с подобной практикой, так как вероучительный предмет был замаскирован под «культурологический». При этом каждое региональное управление устанавливало свой стандарт по ОПК, нередко консультируясь при этом с местным епархиальным начальством. Заключать соглашения с региональными управлениями о преподавании ОПК было вменено в обязанность главам епархий РПЦ еще в 1999 году. С тех пор было заключено множество таких договоров, причем если в одних регионах ОПК вводились на факультативной основе, то в других – уже на обязательной. Таким образом за восемь лет система скрытой катехизации молодежи была Церковью более или менее отлажена.
> 
> Поэтому новая реформа системы образования, усиливающая ее централизацию, вызвала протесты со стороны православного епископата. Накануне парламентских выборов Церковь сделала попытку заступиться за региональный компонент образования, по сути – за «Основы православной культуры». «Представляется справедливым сохранение права региональных органов власти и самих школ определять некоторую часть образовательной программы, которая могла бы использоваться для введения предметов духовно-нравственного содержания», – говорилось в заявлении Патриарха Алексия II и Священного Синода в связи с реформой школьного образования от 6 ноября. Глава Отдела внешних церковных связей митрополит Кирилл (Гундяев) фактически призвал депутатов нижней палаты заблокировать законопроект.
> 
> Однако повлиять на уже сложившуюся ситуацию Церкви не удалось. Когда Госдума одобрила реформу, в РПЦ не скрывали разочарования. «Мне кажется, депутаты находятся в плену дезинформации, распространяемой противниками «Основ православной культуры», и просто не ведают, что творят», – заявил по этому поводу пресс-секретарь Московской Патриархии Владимир Вигилянский. Представитель «Союза православных граждан» Кирилл Фролов даже обещал «Справедливой России» лишние 2% голосов за счет «православного электората», если ее лидер Сергей Миронов «провалит» законопроект в Совете Федерации. Неудивительно, что в церковных кругах восприняли запуск новой школьной реформы как свое поражение от «безбожного» министра Андрея Фурсенко. Кирилл Фролов назвал принятый закон «уничтожением православной культуры в школах». Но, во-первых, преподавание ОПК в регионах было результатом договоренностей между региональными департаментами образования и Церковью, в то время как этот предмет никогда не вводился Минобрнауки официально. Никакого закона о введении основ православия в школе не было, а значит, не может быть и противоположного закона. Ну а во-вторых, проблема гораздо шире, чем идеологическое противостояние «клерикалов» и «секуляристов». Против централизации системы образования выступили и представители республик. Они увидели в происходящем угрозу изучению своих национальных языков, которое сейчас ведется именно в рамках регионального компонента образования. В частности, министр образования и науки Татарстана Наиль Валеев высказался об отмене регионального компонента весьма резко: «Это совершенно недопустимо, а в случае утверждения нанесет очень сильный удар по национальным школам».
> 
> В ведомстве Андрея Фурсенко успокаивают скептиков: региональная специфика из школ ни в коем случае не уйдет, просто определять требования к уровню знаний школьников будет исключительно федеральный центр. Правда, возникает другой вопрос – соответствует ли такая централизация управления образованием принципам федерализма? Получается, что теперь любой школьный курс, который ранее преподавался в рамках упраздненных компонентов образования (начиная от краеведения и заканчивая «Основами безопасности жизнедеятельности») нужно будет утверждать в Москве. В том числе и предметы «духовно-нравственного блока образования», о которых так пекутся церковные иерархи. Это создает дополнительные сложности для Церкви в деле «православного просвещения», однако вовсе не исключает того, что школьников будут в той или иной форме знакомить с религией.


http://www.interfax-religion.ru/?act=news&div=21746

----------


## Грег

Вопрос возникает - а стоило ли вопить и пугать сожжением подушек?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Языки почесать?

----------


## Karma Dorje

> По словам представителя Всемирного русского собора, для Русской православной церкви представляется очень важной позиция Далай-ламы по целому ряду принципиальных вопросов, в частности, относительно миссионерской деятельности буддистов в странах с христианским большинством населения. 
> 
> "Очень важно было услышать, что Его Святейшество выступает за то, чтобы люди, рожденные в христианской традиции, в ней оставались, и осуждает прозелитизм, чем нередко грешат псевдобуддийские направления", - подчеркнул собеседник агентства. 
> 
> Р. Силантьев отметил также, что в Русской православной церкви "очень ценят взаимодействие с тибетскими буддистами, которые являются примером традиционных буддистов, мирно уживающихся с христианами". 
> 
> "Я не помню, чтобы в России вообще когда-то были какие-то трения между православными и буддистами, и сейчас наши отношения находятся на высочайшем уровне", - добавил Р. Силантьев. 
> 
> По его словам, Калмыкия является примером российского региона, где осуществляется "мирное не просто сосуществование, а сотрудничество, взаимодействие" буддистов и православных. 
> ...


Соглашусь с мнением Далай Ламы по этому вопросу, собственно как и по всем другим. Все что ни решит Далай Лама - так тому и быть, на то воля Его Святейшества. А ничего плохого тут нет, они (РПЦ) предлагают развивать дхарму вокруг монашеских обителей, исключив всякого рода деятельность мирского "западного" буддизма, традиционный так сказать стиль я думаю пойдет только на пользу. Ye? long life to Dalai Lama, God bless You

----------


## PampKin Head

> Соглашусь с мнением Далай Ламы по этому вопросу, собственно как и по всем другим. Все что ни решит Далай Лама - так тому и быть, на то воля Его Святейшества. А ничего плохого тут нет, они (РПЦ) предлагают развивать дхарму вокруг монашеских обителей, исключив всякого рода деятельность мирского "западного" буддизма, традиционный так сказать стиль я думаю пойдет только на пользу. Ye? long life to Dalai Lama, God bless You


Я не думаю, что представители "западного буддизма" *миряне* Намкай Норбу Ринпоче и Согьял  Ринпоче свернут свою деятельность... Ye? Chenresi is not only One. Bless youself...

----------


## Dondhup

> Я не думаю, что представители "западного буддизма" *миряне* Намкай Норбу Ринпоче и Согьял  Ринпоче свернут свою деятельность... Ye? Chenresi is not only One. Bless youself...


И мирянин Его Святейшество Сакья Тризин Ринпоче, мирянин Его Святейшество Багдло Геген и многие другие Высокие Ламы.

Размышля о словах Его Святейшество Далай Ламы, я понимаю, что есть искусные средства, которые Будды и Учителя используют для проповеди и распространения Учения. Всегда нужно понимать кому и в какой аудитории были сказаны те или иные слова.
Если Будда сказал радже-убийце родителей, что убивать отца и мать хорошо, это не значить что нужно убивать отца и мать  :Smilie:  Это помогло радже перейти в позитивное состояние и начать практиковать Дхарму а потом Учитель обяьснил ему каких отца и мать он имел в виду - совсем не родителей.

Если Дхарма-центр основан с благословения больших Учителей, то никакая РПЦ не заставит его прекратить свою деятельность. Будут давить - уйдем в подполье, что может даже пойти на пользу в некоторых аспектах, особенно Ваджраянским школам.
Лама, Идам и Дхармапалы всегда на нашей стороне  :Smilie:

----------


## Karma Dorje

Кстати развейте мое неведение (незнание вопроса) - сколько высоких лам у нас есть мирян именно? Поименно, итак правильно ли я понял  Богдо Геген - мирянин, Сакья Тринзин Ринпоче мирянин, Намкай Норбу, Сагьял, Оле, Джампа Тинлей так кто еще? Заранее спасибо!

----------


## sergey

> то никакая РПЦ не заставит его прекратить свою деятельность. Будут давить - уйдем в подполье,


Dondhup, здравствуйте!
А как сейчас? Сильно давят и если да, то кто? И как это проявляется?

----------


## Борис

Что я могу сказать...

Развились буддийские общины в не-традиционнобуддийских регионах СНГ в сугубо определенных условиях, в очень непростой период; отхватили свой контингент среди определенного слоя населения (включающего в себя далеко не большинство) - и ни к какой другой ситуации оказались попросту не готовы.

Если основывать общины изначально как "диссидентские кружки", 
если Дхарму *самим* воспринимать как повод маргинализироваться, 
если этой маргинальностью еще и бравировать 

- другого ждать не придется.


Чтобы возражать что-то РПЦ (а заодно и тем ламам, что готовы рассматривать религию лишь как элемент этничности), нужны более прочные основания, чем куча "правильных" цитат.

А их пока не особо видно.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Основания - конституция РФ, декларация прав человека и наставления настоящих лам (не по профессии, а по призванию, практике и, в некоторых случаях, рождению), которые сюда приезжают и дают наставления.

Какие предложения? И чем буддист маргинальнее настоящего православного, знающего Символ веры наизусть, соблюдающего все посты и каждые выходные ходящего ко всенощной и литургии? На развалинах, оставшихся после 70-летнего безбожного ига, в обществе тотального безверия, цинизма и жадности православные верующие люди - такие же изгои, как и буддисты. Такой же объект насмешек со стороны "немаргинальных" граждан. Даже в Москве на Пасху в церквах собирается ничтожная часть горожан - и большинство из них приходят просто поставить свечку и освятить кулич. С какой стати людям с духовными устремлениями мимикрировать под секулярный социум? Не стоит прогибаться под изменчивый мир...

----------


## Tiop

> православные верующие люди - такие же изгои, как и буддисты.


А кто ещё из буддистов воспринимает себя как "изгоя"?



> тотального безверия, цинизма и жадности


Почему безверие фигурирует в одном ряду с цинизмом и жадностью? Они что ли как-то связаны?

А цинизма и жадности в отношении "неверов" у христианской публики предостаточно.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Что касается "изгоев", я нарочно сгустил краски.  :Smilie:  Но вообще-то афишировать свою религиозность в нашем обществе (например, в светском коллективе, на работе) - значит быть по меньшей мере чудаком. (Если ты не представитель духовенства - тогда это воспринимается как нормальный сословный признак.) И не важно, какого толка религиозность - православный, баптист, пятидесятник, буддист будут белыми воронами в обществе, где не принято слишком серьёзно относиться к будущей жизни.

Под безверием я понимаю здесь не философскую доктрину (например, нетеистические учения вроде буддизма и даосизма), а отсутствие высшего измерения в жизни вообще. Один родственник на моих глазах стал алкоголиком и вообще пустил свою жизнь под откос только потому, что ему не давала покоя мысль о неизбежной смерти и о том, что *там* больше ничего не будет, да и здесь он всего лишь кусок мяса.

Да, безусловно, нигилистическое и материалистическое воззрение (неверие в закон кармы, например) способствует развитию дурных качеств.

----------


## Tiop

> (например, в светском коллективе, на работе) - значит быть по меньшей мере чудаком.


А вот если 90 лет назад в коллективе кто-то узнал бы, что вы не православный, то могли бы быть, помимо естественно возникших бы презрения и ненависти, гораздо более неприятные последствия.




> Но вообще-то афишировать свою религиозность в нашем обществе


В нашем обществе сейчас активно пропагандируется православие, А. Кураев зажигательно выступает на Красной Площади и это показывают по телевидению.

А афишировать религиозность в рабочей обстановке не принято вообще нигде.




> Один родственник на моих глазах стал алкоголиком и вообще пустил свою жизнь под откос только потому, что ему не давала покоя мысль о неизбежной смерти и о том, что там больше ничего не будет, да и здесь он всего лишь кусок мяса.


Очень субъективно это... Может, он вообще из-за другого сгубил себя.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Да нет, это он сам говорил при каждой беседе.




> А афишировать религиозность в рабочей обстановке не принято вообще нигде.


Сегодня был по работе в НИИ ГБ им. Гельмгольца. На подоконнике у знакомого хирурга стоит икона Серафима Саровского, под нею молитвослов. Я приятно удивил даму, спев тропарь преподобному наизусть. Очень тепло в этот раз поговорили.




> В нашем обществе сейчас активно пропагандируется православие


И эта пропаганда заведомо обречена на провал, потому что *такое* общество не сможет понести неудобоносимое бремя веры, молитвы и поста. В лучшем случае - как Саша Белый: "Покрестился - полноценным человеком стал".  :Smilie:  Страна захожан никогда не станет страной прихожан. Православие - это не со свечкой на Пасху постоять.




> А вот если 90 лет назад


Мы живём в другую эпоху и в другом государстве. Российская империя умерла в муках.




> А цинизма и жадности в отношении "неверов" у христианской публики предостаточно.


Смотря что понимать под "христианской публикой"... Среди верующих православных христиан (а не называющих себя таковыми) мне циничных и жадных людей за 10 лет не попадалось. А лицемеры и стяжатели в рясах есть в любой религии.

----------


## Поляков

> А вот если 90 лет назад в коллективе кто-то узнал бы, что вы не православный, то могли бы быть, помимо естественно возникших бы презрения и ненависти, гораздо более неприятные последствия.


Вы опоздали на 90 лет.  :Smilie:  Сейчас любя религиозность на рабочем месте воспринимается отрицательно. Разумеется, кроме веры в $.

----------


## Tiop

> Сегодня был по работе в НИИ ГБ им. Гельмгольца. На подоконнике у знакомого хирурга стоит икона Серафима Саровского, под нею молитвослов. Я приятно удивил даму, спев тропарь преподобному наизусть. Очень тепло в этот раз поговорили.


В собственном кабинете? Странный пример. 



> Смотря что понимать под "христианской публикой"... Среди верующих православных христиан (а не называющих себя таковыми) мне циничных и жадных людей за 10 лет не попадалось. А лицемеры и стяжатели в рясах есть в любой религии.


Под христианской публикой нужно понимать людей, считающих себя христианами (в нашем случае - православными).



> Православие - это не со свечкой на Пасху постоять.


Вам здорово - можете определить, кто христианин, а кто лицемер и стяжатель в рясе (непонятно, стяжатель и лицемер не может быть христианином?). А мне приходится считать христианами тех, кто себя так называет. Вы, кстати, поговорите со своими друзьями о критике христианства, преступлениях церкви и прочем мракобесии - вот здесь-то и прячется цинизм и жадность.




> Вы опоздали на 90 лет.  Сейчас любя религиозность на рабочем месте воспринимается отрицательно. Разумеется, кроме веры в $.


В смысле? Почему, куда я опоздал? Это Вы к чему сказали?

Вообще она никогда не воспринималась положительно, если речь идёт о распевании религиозных гимнов  :Smilie:   , на рабочем месте нужно заниматься работой. 

Где конкретно Вы встретили "отрицательное восприятие религиозности", и в чём это выражалось?

P.S. Рад, что могу открыто называть себя атеистом.

----------


## Поляков

> Где конкретно Вы встретили "отрицательное восприятие религиозности", и в чём это выражалось?
> 
> P.S. Рад, что могу открыто называть себя атеистом.


Ну, например, в вашем поскриптуме.  :Smilie:

----------


## Tiop

А мы на рабочем месте?  :Smilie: 

А приписывать мне "отрицательное восприятие религиозности" не надо.

----------


## Поляков

В данный момент я нахожусь на рабочем месте.  :Smilie:  

Религия (от лат. religio) - святыня. 

Имхо, вам лучше знать про "отрицательное восприятие религиозности", вас же банят на БФ за отстаивание "святынь".

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Под христианской публикой нужно понимать людей, считающих себя христианами (в нашем случае - православными).


Совершенно абсурдная логика! Всё равно что сказать, например: под учёными нужно понимать всех, кто считает себя таковыми.  :Smilie:  Вот г-н Задорнов ударился в примитивнейшую народную этимологию - видно, возомнил себя специалистом по сравнительно-историческому языкознанию. Так что теперь, считать его лингвистом?

Публика может быть христианской лишь в той степени, в какой мысли, слова и дела публики соответствуют идеям христианства. Вы же не называете "буддийской публикой" всё население Таиланда и не обвиняете на этом основании Дхарму в бурном росте секс-туризма?




> Вам здорово - можете определить, кто христианин, а кто лицемер и стяжатель в рясе (непонятно, стяжатель и лицемер не может быть христианином?)


По фотокарточке я делать это пока не могу.  :Smilie:  А при личном знакомстве и длительном общении есть вполне объективные критерии: соответствие слов и поступков заповедям Евангелия и наставлениям отцов церкви. Стяжатель и лицемер, конечно, может быть даже буддистом - вернее, считать себя таковым. Возвращаемся к пункту 1.




> Вы, кстати, поговорите со своими друзьями о критике христианства, преступлениях церкви и прочем мракобесии - вот здесь-то и прячется цинизм и жадность.


Всё свалено в кучу... Не понял, каким образом цинизм может быть связан с мракобесием; не понял, почему я должен оскорблять религиозные чувства знакомых христиан навязчивой критикой преступлений, к которым они не имеют отношения.




> Рад, что могу открыто называть себя атеистом


Атеизм - часть бинарной оппозиции "теизм/атеизм". Любое "анти-" предполагает не самодостаточность своей позиции, а активное отрицание противоположной. Буддизм с самого начала пошёл по другому пути: это нетеистическое воззрение, а не атеистическое.

----------


## Поляков

> Совершенно абсурдная логика! Всё равно что сказать, например: под учёными нужно понимать всех, кто считает себя таковыми.


Сейчас не вспомню кто именнл из православных иерархов говорил, но смысл в том, что христианами можно считать всех, кто ходит в церковь вне зависимости от того знакомы  они с догматами или нет. "Если человек плывет на пароходе, не важно знаком ли он с устройством поледнего или нет. Плывут все одинаково вместе" - такая метафора.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Формально христианином считается любой человек, принявший крещение. Призывы быть христианами на деле, а не на словах - едва ли не основное содержание проповедей большинства церковных писателей. Не о том речь, кого "можно считать" христианином, а кто им действительно является. Вряд ли даже этот иерарх-демагог, логика которого ужаснула бы любого русского старовера или любого православного грека, согласился бы считать образ жизни Саши Белого христианским на том основании, что тот крестился и типа "полноценным человеком стал"

Я пытаюсь сказать очевидную и простую вещь: судить о православии по людям, приходящим в церковь раз в год, чтобы набрать бутылку крещенской воды, по меньшей мере глупо, как и считать подобное общество христианским и православным. Это выродившиеся, примитивные язычники (в отличие от настоящих), которые неспособны в своих религиозных чувствах подняться даже до уровня ритуала - их пониманию доступен только обряд, и то в упрощённой и искажённой форме.

----------


## Tiop

Аааа, у Вас целая система есть, кто настоящий, а кто нет - вот в чём беда  :Smilie: .




> подобное общество христианским и православным.


Подобное общество считается христианами христианским. То, что Вы берёте на себя смелость судить да рядить, кто является "настоящим" христианином, а кто нет - Ваша проблема.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Ведь когда за Бога говоришь, и в хоре поёшь - наверное всё это увидеть непросто.


Я никогда не говорил за Бога. И можно подумать, несколько лет ничем в церкви не занимался, кроме пения. Типа отпел и сразу в келью/домой, ни на кого не глядя и ни с кем не говоря...  :Smilie: 

На все типы прихожан и захожан я ещё на валаамском подворье в Питере насмотрелся, целыми днями дежуря по храму. Впору книгу писать.




> Я вот вижу и цинизм, и жадность - например у того же Кураева (он христианин по Вашим критериям?


Христианин. Не вижу у него ни того, ни другого. Уже писал: это искренний фанатик, убеждённый апологет своей и только своей традиции. Отсюда его передёргивания и манипуляции. 




> Слова и поступки могут не соответствовать, а вот "вера" может "быть".


*"Вера без дел мертва" (апостол Павел)*. *ТЧК*, поскольку Вас всё равно не переговоришь, а если я сижу за компом в пятом часу утра, то совсем не для того, чтобы переливать из пустого в порожнее на БФ.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Аааа, у Вас целая система есть, кто настоящий, а кто нет - вот в чём беда .


Беда в том, что эта система есть в Новом Завете и у отцов церкви, стоит только почитать.




> Подобное общество считается христианами христианским.


Ничего подобного от христиан - священнослужителей и прихожан не слышал. 10 лет слышал одно и то же: кругом апостасия, торжество язычества (под этим христиане почему-то подразумевают банальный материализм) и преддверие царства Антихриста, гибнет Русь. А староверы-беспоповцы поняли это раньше всех - вообще уже лет 300 при антихристе живут. Одним из основных направлений церковной литературы во все времена, начиная со Златоуста, было обличение нравов общества, несоответствия мнимого и реального христианства. Да что церковной - Лесков писал, что Русь во Христа крестилась, но во Христа не облеклась.




> То, что Вы берёте на себя смелость судить да рядить, кто является "настоящим" христианином, а кто нет - Ваша проблема.


*Я не беру на себя смелость судить других людей*, тем более что мне нет дела до чужого вероисповедания и прегрешений. *Я лишь пытаюсь Вам объяснить, что в православном христианстве (а не в голове отдельных функционеров РПЦ МП) существуют чёткие критерии, кого можно считать христианином.* За пропуск трёх воскресных служб подряд по церковным канонам полагается отлучение.  :Smilie:  *ТЧК*

----------


## Tiop

> За пропуск трёх воскресных служб подряд по церковным канонам полагается отлучение.


Это несерьезно.




> Я не беру на себя смелость судить других людей


Нет берёте, и не раз уже осудили миллионы людей, выявив в них "ненастоящих христиан". Привести цитаты?

И не надо мне "объяснять" что-то непонятное, ответьте лучше на вопросы и реплики.




> кого можно считать христианином.


Патриарх христианин? Он говорит, что российское общество - православное. ТЧК.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> То, что он фанатик как-то оправдывает его цинизм в отношении буддизма и "чувств верующих", например?


ЦИНИЗМ. Вызывающе-пренебрежительное и презрительное до наглости и бесстыдства отношение к чему-л. (нормам общественной морали, нравственности и т.п.).
(Словарное толкование.)
При всей моей нелюбви к г-ну Кураеву цинизма в его книгах и выступлениях не нахожу.




> в благочестивых разговорах о делах духовных, величии православия, дружеских беседах не с чего появиться цинизму и жадности. Вы вот их к толерантности по отношению к "неверам" бы поагитировали. Тогда, может, и к Вам отношение поменялось бы.


Я взрослый дядя и веду самые разные разговоры с разными людьми. Знаю самых разных православных. Карикатурных фанатиков, какими Вы себе представляете всех христиан, в числе моих друзей нет, поэтому и спорить мне с ними не о чем, и друзья ко мне прекрасно относятся, зная о моём уходе из православия. Я уважаю их выбор, они уважают мой. В православии немало вполне цивилизованных людей, которые терпимо относятся к чужим взглядам и не нуждаются в воспитании с моей стороны.

А если Вам так не терпится испытать на себе все ужасы христианской злобы и фанатизма, пойдите подеритесь с представителями "Братства православных хоругвеносцев" или поругайтесь на курае с каким-нибудь Питановым. *ТЧК*, честно говоря, меня этот разговор утомил.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Это несерьезно.


Несерьёзна Ваша болтовня и как всегда безапелляционные утверждения. Я могу привести ссылку на Номоканон, но думаю, смысла нет...




> Нет берёте, и не раз уже осудили миллионы людей, выявив в них "ненастоящих христиан".


Не осудил, а дал определение. Я не судья, не прокурор и не христианский проповедник-обличитель вроде Иоанна Златоуста, Феодосия Печерского или Дионисия Глушицкого. Если я отмечаю, что дела человека не соответствуют христианским заповедям и канонам церкви, это не осуждение, а простая констатация факта.




> Патриарх христианин?


У меня в этом большие сомнения...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  У меня вообще большие сомнения, что РПЦ МП можно назвать церковью в традиционном смысле слова, и мне искренне жаль православных друзей, которых судьба связала с этой организацией.

----------


## Tiop

> При всей моей нелюбви к г-ну Кураеву цинизма в его книгах и выступлениях не нахожу.


Да... Можно просто название книги привести: "Сатанизм для интеллигенции".




> А если Вам так не терпится испытать на себе все ужасы христианской злобы и фанатизма


Мне достаточно знать как христиане меж собою относятся к "неверам". Да просто к обычным, не интересующимся религией людям.

----------


## Tiop

> Не осудил, а дал определение.


Вы осудили. ТЧК.



> Если я отмечаю, что дела человека не соответствуют христианским заповедям и канонам церкви,


Вашим представлениям, противоречащим суждениям отцов и высоких церковных иерархов.



> Несерьёзна Ваша болтовня и как всегда безапелляционные утверждения. Я могу привести ссылку на Номоканон, но думаю, смысла нет...


Смешно слышать от человека, на трёх страницах доказывающего, что все "ненастоящие" христиане, а потом заявляющего: "я не судил".

Церковные каноны *никогда* не соблюдались ни в одном церковном ордене за всю 2000-летнюю историю. Тем более - на Руси. Максимум, что предлагалось и предлагается за нарушения, даже  жёсткие, каких-либо правил это специальные послушания, епитимьи и т.д. и т.п.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Пожалуйста, впредь не отвечайте на мои постинги. Общаться с Вами скучно, а просто поставить фильтр я теперь не могу - всё-таки модератор. За Вами глаз да глаз...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Вы осудили.


Нет, дал определение. Осудить - дать путёвку в ад, а это вне моей компетенции и к нынешнему вероисповеданию никаким боком...  :Smilie: 




> Вашим представлениям, противоречащим суждениям отцов и высоких церковных иерархов.


В истории было немало случаев, когда представления и дела высоких церковных иерархов  не соответствовали учению и канонам православной церкви. РПЦ МП - классический случай.

Максим Исповедник в своё время заявил: "Если и вся вселенная причастится с патриархом, я не прчичащусь". Теперь тогдашний патриарх считается злостным еретиком, а Максим - великим православным святым. 




> Смешно слышать от человека, на трёх страницах доказывающего, что все "ненастоящие" христиане, а потом заявляющего: "я не судил".


*А при чём тут осуждение? Ну ненастоящие христиане. Ну и что?* Феодосий Печерский заплакал бы об их загробной участи; а мне, буддисту, что с того?? Я говорю об этих вещах только в контексте нашей беседы, опровергая Ваши абсурдные обобщения. *Ну простая же мысль: нельзя судить о православии по секулярному обществу, даже считающему себя "православным".* И флуд вокруг этой очевидной мысли развели именно Вы, уведя разговор не в ту степь.

ТЧК, я вас покидаю, иначе вёрстка к завтрему не поспеет.  :Smilie: 




> Церковные каноны *никогда* не соблюдались ни в одном церковном ордене. Тем более - на Руси.


Опять безапелляционная лажа, извините за выражение. Кстати, привели бы список _церковных орденов_ (sic!) на Руси...  :Smilie:  В общем, Ваш стиль общения и полемики понятен, не впервой и не только я сталкиваюсь.

----------


## PampKin Head

> За пропуск трёх воскресных служб подряд по церковным канонам полагается отлучение.  ТЧК
> ...
> Я могу привести ссылку на Номоканон...


http://www.izvestia.ru/obshestvo/article3110710/

>>>
— Нужно найти мужество и признать на самом высоком уровне, а потом повторять в каждой воскресной школе: *каноны — мечта о том, какою Церковь должна быть. Мы не живем по ним. И надо объяснять все действия или бездействие Церкви.* Иначе любой человек, открыв древние каноны и сравнив с реальностью, найдет право на бунт. (c) Кураев.

----------


## Борис

> Какие предложения?


Я не предлагал дискуссию, а констатировал факт.

В данном случае важнее, что *у вас* предложений *нет*.
*Нет* и *не предвидится*.




> Основания - конституция РФ, декларация прав человека


Яма-Радже их покажи при случае  :Wink: 
Он, наверное, очень проникнется и произведет в Будды  :Big Grin: 




> Не стоит прогибаться под изменчивый мир...


 :Smilie:  Пока еще немного смешно  :Big Grin:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> В данном случае важнее, что *у вас* предложений *нет*.
> *Нет* и *не предвидится*.


У кого "у нас"? Предложение одно на все времена: следовать наставлениям своих учителей и продолжать практику.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Так сказать, "ответьте" за "безапелляционную лажу".


Если бы я был движим таким же предубеждением и ненавистью к буддизму, как Вы к христианству, то мог бы составить подборочку не хуже этой. И что? Чернухи хватает в истории любой религии, духовенство нигде и никогда не отличалось стремлением к духовно-нравственным идеалам. "Каким судом судите - таким будете судимы".

Все мы сделали свой выбор в пользу Дхармы, потому что нас привлёк идеал, который она предлагает. И буддистами мы являемся в той мере, в какой практикуем и пытаемся этому идеалу соответствовать. То же самое можно сказать о христианах. Только и всего, ни восхваления, ни "осуждения".

Вы выдали подборку типовой антицерковной чернухи. Всё правда. Всё мне прекрасно известно. Но подбор фактов очень тенденциозен. Были и есть разные священники и монахи, разные монастыри. С таким же успехом я мог бы процитировать таиландскую газетную хронику монашеских проказ и похождений. Но судить о буддизме на основании таких данных глупо. Пройдёт ещё тысяча лет - и будут вспоминать прежде всего великих учителей, а не заурядных "духовных лиц". Так и в православии: монастырские пьяницы так и остались в памяти серой массой, в лучшем случае комическими персонажами "Калязинской челобитной", а светильники вроде Сергия Радонежского целые века освещали людям путь и согревали сердца. Не верите - перечтите, что пишет по этому поводу Ключевский. Перечтите "Богомолье" Ивана Шмелёва (если вообще читали этого прекрасного писателя). Посмотрите на картины Нестерова...




> Мне ясно, что всё-таки смог Вас уличить


Если бы Вы старались не "уличать", а понимать, что собеседник пытается Вам сказать, общаться с Вами на БФ было бы приятнее. Пока же такое впечатление, что любой разговор Вы затеваете исключительно ради драки.




> РПЦ МП - уклонилась ко лжи


ИМХО, она с самого начала была на ней основана. Это организация, которую фактически создал в 1942 г. Сталин, в порядке общего тогдашнего заигрывания с русскостью и патриотизмом (когда стало ясно, что просто за Сталина и коммунизм умирать не хотят). Никакой исторической преемственности с дореволюционной церковью у РПЦ МП нет - та церковь бежала за тридевять земель или сгнила в лагерях. Тем большей глупостью и трагедией было недавнее торжественное "объединение" (которое приняли далеко не все зарубежники).




> Кураев - истинно православный фанатик, ищущий благословения патриарха -- не-христианина.


Не надо приписывать Кураеву мою оценку патриарха. А книга "Сатанизм для интеллигенции" дурацкая - в той части, что касается буддизма, но ничего циничного в самом названии не вижу.




> Православное , по словам Кураева, население России, по сути своей лжеправославное.


Оно по сути просто не православное и даже вообще не христианское, и это прекрасно понимали ещё в начале 17 века и преподобный Дионисий Глушицкий, и заезжий наёмник-вояка Маржерет. В 19 веке это очень остро осознавали и переживали Лев Толстой и Николай Лесков. В начале 20-го - Мережковский.




> Так рассудил, опираясь на что-то несусветное (старообрядческие эсхатологические представления, в частности*)


Эсхатологические представления у всех православных более-менее одинаковые. И я не опирался на них, а привёл пример отношения к современному социуму староверов-беспоповцев.




> старообрядчество - вот отличный пример ненависти, нетерпимости, фанатичности и бесчеловечности. Что и говорить, если основатель неоднократно нападал на людей с кулаками, и много раз бывал избит людом до полусмерти.


Опять тенденциозность и слепая ненависть. Вы хоть раз общались со староверами? Или опять по книжным карикатурам?

Аввакум никак не мог "основать" то, что утвердилось за 7 веков до него. Староверие - это просто дониконовское православие. А Аввакум - один из идеологов борьбы с реформами Никона (а было их немало). Личность сложная и неоднозначная, всё там было - и фанатизм, и нетерпимость, и мракобесие. С другой стороны, он потрясающий писатель. И Иван Лукаш как-то заметил, что Аввакумово Житие - книга на удивление светлая и беззлобная для человека, вынесшего такие мучения. А кроме Аввакума были в числе идеологов и люди совсем другого склада - инок Епифаний, позже братья Денисовы. Но это тема огромная, уж никак не для форумной болтовни. Скажу только по личному опыту, что фанатизма и чернухи в староверии на порядок меньше, чем в РПЦ МП. Народ кондовый,  :Smilie:  но очень хороший и искренний.

----------


## Борис

> У кого "у нас"?


У сторонников нынешнего положения дел в буддийских общинах СНГ. Так пойдет?




> Предложение одно на все времена: следовать наставлениям своих учителей и продолжать практику.


Угу. А заодно не замечать, сколько еще всего на это налипает.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Это организация, которую фактически создал в 1942 г. Сталин, в порядке общего тогдашнего заигрывания с русскостью и патриотизмом (когда стало ясно, что просто за Сталина и коммунизм умирать не хотят).


Фигасе! Неужели все сразу же воспылали желанием умереть за Сергия Радонежского, Иешуа из Назарета и маму его?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Нет, конечно. Но Сталин понимал, что во время войны необходимо сделать послабление для верующих и создать свою "карманную" церковь для контроля над той частью общества, которая продолжает исповедовать христианство. Потому что по другую сторону фронта немцы открывали церкви и монастыри, а катакомбники и зарубежники молились за победу  Гитлера - богоизбранного вождя немецкого народа, несущего Руси освобождение от большевизма.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Нет, конечно. Но Сталин понимал, что во время войны необходимо сделать послабление для верующих и создать свою "карманную" церковь для контроля над той частью общества, которая продолжает исповедовать христианство. Потому что по другую сторону фронта немцы открывали церкви и монастыри, а катакомбники и зарубежники молились за победу  Гитлера - богоизбранного вождя немецкого народа, несущего Руси освобождение от большевизма.


Хороший ход со стороны отличника горийского духовного училища ПЦ и тифлиской духовной семинарии ПЦ (дореволюционной, кстати)! 

...Гитлера ...электоратоизбранного в ходе демократических выборов.

А молитвы за Адольфа и германское оружие в очередной раз показали все нутро и "великую мудрость" сбежавших. Крематории для унтерменшей уже вовсю дымили по всей Германии и не только.

----------


## Tiop

Мне продолжать не интересно, просто несколько замечаний.




> Если бы я был движим таким же предубеждением и ненавистью к буддизму, как Вы к христианству,


Из-за Вашей привязанности к христианству Вы воспринимаете приводимые объективные факты как ненависть и предубеждение.




> Вы выдали подборку типовой антицерковной чернухи.


Михаилу Васильевичу лучше чем Вам или мне было известно актуальное состояние нравственности и соблюдения канонов  :Smilie:  в православной церкви, всё это он непосредственно наблюдал и четко описал.

Но главное было, конечно же, пропущено:



> Это лишь самая-самая верхушка айсберга





> Если бы Вы старались не "уличать", а понимать, что собеседник пытается Вам сказать, общаться с Вами на БФ было бы приятнее. Пока же такое впечатление, что любой разговор Вы затеваете исключительно ради драки.


Первейшим и важнейшим условием дискуссии является честность и ответственность за сказанное, когда же вам врут, глядя в глаза, то дискуссией здесь и не пахнет. Так как я привык и считаю нужным беседовать последовательно и основательно, на основе достоверных фактов, в голове не укладывается, что здесь иногда приходится элементарно тыкать людей в их же слова, чтобы они не завирались. Уму непостижимо...

Приходится "уличать", в целях пропедевтических и гигиенических...

Как С. Радонежский, Д. Глушицкий, заезжий вояка и прочие, да ещё в Вашей тенденциозной интерпретации, относятся к теме (соблюдение канонов и поведение большинства христиан)? Какое может иметь значение упоминание отдельных фигур? Эти соображения просто не вижу смысла комментировать. Подавляющее большинство хорошо понимало другое, а Ваша позиция очень походит на сектантскую, с её нетерпимостью к обществу. Но Вы её, кстати, типично по-сектантски, выдаёте за единственно верную и истинно православную.




> ИМХО, она с самого начала


У Вас, на мой взгляд, неадекватные действительности, какие-то сектантские представления о церковной истории, и я готов это доказать и всячески обосновать, только этим лучше заняться по ПС, если есть желание. Получается, что Вам оно виднее, чем православному миру со многими его патриархатами, а это даже не то что смешно, а как-то нелепо. "Сталин решил","Сталин понимал" это не исторические факты, а просто фантазии.

Странно слышать от Вас безграмотные заявления вроде "у всех православных христиан...", когда общеизвестны радикально отличные от всего старообрядческие эсхатологические верования. 


Ну и напоследок - про Кураева. Первое - как может фанатик быть не циничным? Фанатик просто по определению цинично относится ко всему тому, что противоречит объекту его фанатизма, что и демонстрирует Кураев. Второе - если православный агитатор обзывает не нравящихся ему людей "сатанистами" ( особенно в обществе, где такой ярлык является верхом социального неприятия и осуждения), это высшее проявление сердечного участия, а не самый беспардонный цинизм и ненависть.

----------


## Грег

> Нет, конечно. Но Сталин понимал, что во время войны необходимо сделать послабление для верующих и создать свою "карманную" церковь для контроля над той частью общества, которая продолжает исповедовать христианство. 
> ...


Нечто похожее в настоящее время учиняют китайцы в Тибете. Так же прибирают к рукам тибетский буддизм, дабы управлять населением.
В частности, и перерождением далай лам занимаются...

----------


## Alex

> Никакой исторической преемственности с дореволюционной церковью у РПЦ МП нет - та церковь бежала за тридевять земель или сгнила в лагерях.


В этих словах есть известная доля правды, однако я не был бы столь категоричен. Конечно, Сталину хотелось иметь "карманную" Церковь. Но даже в высших церковно-бюрократических структурах не все было так однозначно. Многие иерархи, которых сейчас принято поливать грязью и клеймить "стукачами" реально очень много сделали хорошего (это я знаю не понаслышке). Кстати, тот же покойный митрополит Антоний (Блум) - одна из самых светлях фигур современного православия - приниципиально и жестко стоял на позиции Московской патриархии, хотя в Англии у него были самые разнообразные возможности. Мне приходилось общаться с "катакомбниками" - ощущение было очень тягостным.

Хотя, положа руку на сердце, греческие иерархи мне ближе. Помню, как в Константинопольском патриаршем соборе Патриарх Варфоломей после службы сам подошел к нам с женой и принялся расспрашивать: кто такие, да откуда, да как дела? Я не могу себе такое представить у нас.

----------


## Борис

> Нечто похожее в настоящее время учиняют китайцы в Тибете. Так же прибирают к рукам тибетский буддизм, дабы управлять населением.


Ну нету в Тибете других элит! Исторически так сложилось. Вот и "работают" с теми, что есть, "заинтересованные стороны" - и КНР, и США.

----------


## Борис

> Хотя, положа руку на сердце, греческие иерархи мне ближе. Помню, как в Константинопольском патриаршем соборе Патриарх Варфоломей после службы сам подошел к нам с женой и принялся расспрашивать: кто такие, да откуда, да как дела? Я не могу себе такое представить у нас.


Но ведь *интриганы* же при этом!  :Wink:  Опять-таки, исторически...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Alex

Где политика, там и интриги  :Smilie:

----------


## Борис

> Где политика, там и интриги


Совершенно верно! Посему лишние обусловленности в духовных делах, в т.ч. политические, надо *"разруливать"*, а не *отмахиваться* от них общими фразами типа:


> Предложение одно на все времена: следовать наставлениям своих учителей и продолжать практику.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Где политика, там и интриги


Потому и странны воплощения Арья-Бодхисаттв  в качестве верховных главнокомандующих и надзирающих за пенициарной системой...

----------


## Борис

Странны или нет - это уж вопрос теоретический; опять-таки, "так сложилось исторически".

Другое дело - что лучше вокруг этого не накручивать лишних интриг. Особенно - при изменении исторических условий.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Митрополит Антоний (Блюм) и ещё несколько ему подобных - редчайшие исключения в этой лавочке...

А вообще на Украине православие расколото, и потому ситуация на идеологическом фронте гораздо лучше. Никто не может претендовать на монополию. И государство не может себе позволить поддерживать только одну из юрисдикций. Украинская автокефальная православная церковь, Украинская православная церковь Киевского патриархата (во главе с Филаретом, которого РПЦ МП заочно извергла из сана, расстригла и предала анафеме), УПЦ МП...

----------


## Поляков

Действительно, куда смотрит Федеральная антимонопольная служба?  :Smilie: 




> Работа ФАС России в сфере контроля над деятельностью естественных монополий направлена на обеспечение равного доступа к товарам и услугам, которые они производят, а также на развитие конкуренции в тех сегментах, где она возможна. Антимонопольная служба стремится к повышению прозрачности работы естественных монополий, одновременно создавая условия для роста объемов товаров и услуг, *производимых независимыми поставщиками* в потенциально конкурентных видах деятельности.


 :Big Grin:

----------


## Jamtso

что-то вы совсем далеко ушли от темы. РПЦ готовится перекрыть буддийский и всякий иной кислород, и уже преуспевает в этом. Это проявляется на примере организации конкретных мероприятий, когда местные власти и начальнички, аффилированные так или иначе с церковью, отказываются предоставлять помещение в аренду для буддийских мероприятий. Даже светские музеи для проведения тибетских мероприятий требуют всякого рода разрешения из местных министерств культуры, чтобы прикрыть свой зад. :Frown:

----------


## PampKin Head

И более того
---
http://moikrug.ru/topics/428317968/




> Ленэнерго является городским монополистом по электроснабжению Петербурга. Каждая семья оплачивает этой компании ежемесячно, по тарифу, утверждаемому соответствующим городским комитетом. Как сообщил на днях глава этого комитета, *тарифы в 2008 году вырастут в среднем на 14 процентов. Куда идут эти деньги?* Теоретически, по закону они должны определяться по себестоимости услуги электроснабжения. А практически, как оказалось, в них включаются пожертвования на нужды Санкт-Петербургской и Ладожской епархии Русской Православной Церкви.
> 
> Так, в ближайшее время, *Ленэнерго перечислит 23.000.000 рублей на реконструкцию Троицкого собора (переданного церкви в 1990 г.). В мае с.г. Ленэнерго бесплатно выделило линию на шестьдесят киловатт для освещения Смольного собора (передаваемого церкви в соответствии с «Положением о порядке рассмотрения обращений религиозных организаций о передаче имущества религиозного назначения, находящегося в госсобственности города» утвержденным Правительством Санкт-Петербурга 17 мая 2007 года).* Сколько всего поступает денег из Ленэнерго в церковную кассу – никому не известно, но не спроста же Владимир Семенов, генеральный директор Ленэнерго, награжден медалью Русской Православной церкви.
> 
> Мало того, что с каждого жителя Петербурга, (независимо от отношения к религии) взимается церковный налог, так еще и неизвестно, какова доля этого налога в тарифах на электричество. Тарифы растут – и какая их часть растет за счет возрастающих (по мере получения все новых зданий) аппетитов МП РПЦ – жителям не сообщают.


http://www.apn.ru/news/article18429.htm
---



> Чуть ранее *вице-премьер Дмитрий Медведев пообещал, что в 2008-2010 годах на реставрацию церковных зданий государством предусмотрено израсходовать более 6 миллиардов рублей. С благодарностью приняв эти дары, представители РПЦ пообещали главе государства поддержку на парламентских выборах, главной проблемой которых является сверхнизкая явка, а в обмен как доказательство «стратегического партнерства» государства и церкви попросили ввести в школах преподавание предмета «Основы православной культуры» и «цензуру блуда» на телевидении.* Путин ответил, что против ОПК ничего не имеет, однако его преподавание должно быть факультативным, обойдя второй вопрос красноречивым молчанием. [2007-11-20]


P.S. А теперь попробуйте зарегистрировать буддийскую религиозную организацию с соответствии с законом, который продавили "Ридигер & Gmbh".

----------


## Asanga

А еще Ленэнерго является нулевым провайдером услуг интернета, например. Владелец ТГК (в данном случае ТГК-1) действительно не обязан отчитываться, за расходы предприятия, в т.ч. и благотворительные взносы. Другое дело, что у нас как у потребителей выбора поставщика услуг нет. Получается, что не смотря на распад РАО "ЕЭС". Ситуация осталось глубоко коррумпированной какой она и была во все времена.
Система просто перестроилась под новые порядки, все "мудрые" деятели остались на своих местах, продолжая все делать в духе своих учителей.
Что до церковного налога, это такие мелочи по сравнению с естественной прибылью.

----------


## PampKin Head

Я так полагаю, что Медведев обещал заплатить 6 миллиардов из чистой прибыли  его личного ларька по торговле шаурмой.

Лично мне, как честному налогоплательщику (я совершенно точно могу посчитать, сколько отдаю ежемесячно этим [censored] через налоговое управление) абидна, понимаишь...
---
Типо, акт первый:
- верните все, отобранное после революции у РПЦ;

акт второй:
- а теперь гоните бабуленции на содержании того, что вы вернули! наша контора сира и убога, содержать всего этого не может!

----------


## Asanga

Извиняюсь за оффтоп, но у них тоже 2 этапа, но другие :-)
http://www.rao-ees.ru/ru/reorg/show.cgi?reorg.htm

----------


## Борис

Итак, факт остается фактом: ни к какому положению вещей, кроме беспорядка 90-х, российские буддисты оказались *попросту не готовы*.

Не пора ли задуматься над многими важными вещами - вместо бессильного возмущения по поводу РПЦ?

----------


## Asanga

Разница с 90-ми в том, что сейчас в России буддисты по крайней мере *есть*, присутствие которых становится все более заметным.
Есть по крайней мере вообще повод для разговора.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Не пора ли задуматься над многими важными вещами - вместо бессильного возмущения по поводу РПЦ?


Почему же бессильное? Слова и идеи овладевают массами (с)  что то вроде Ленина... 

Буковский:



> - “Мы не играли в политику, не сочиняли программ “освобождения народа”, не создавали союзов “меча и орала”. Нашим единственным оружием была *гласность*. *Не пропаганда, а гласность, чтобы никто не мог сказать потом - “я не знал”. Остальное дело совести каждого... Шла не политическая борьба, а борьба живого против мертвого, естественного с искусственным”*.

----------


## Поляков

> Так, в ближайшее время, Ленэнерго перечислит 23.000.000 рублей на реконструкцию Троицкого собора (переданного церкви в 1990 г.)...
> 
> Тарифы растут – и какая их часть растет за счет возрастающих (по мере получения все новых зданий) аппетитов МП РПЦ – жителям не сообщают.


Если  говорить конкретно про Троицкий, то он летом сгорел (файер был нереальный), теперь его восстанавливают. Поскольку это памятник федерального значения, деньги на его реконструкцию будут выделены из бюджета - федерального и городского.

Что касается "Ленэнерго", то это ОАО, деньги они могут выделять кому угодно - как решит совет директоров.

Кстати, из федерального бюджета выделяются деньги на реставрацию  дацанов. Может не так щедро, но тем не менее.

ПС Сгоревший купол Троицкого собора - уникальная штука. Да и просто обидно, школа, в которой я учился находится в одном квартале от Троицкого. В детстве мы забирались внутрь собора (тогда он еще не был открыт). Потом его реставрировали лет десять, а тут пожар. Очень красивое здание.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Если  говорить конкретно про Троицкий, то он летом сгорел (файер был нереальный), теперь его восстанавливают. Поскольку это памятник федерального значения, деньги на его реконструкцию будут выделены из бюджета - федерального и городского.


Может тогда не передавать памятников федерального значения гражданам, которые содержать не могут оные? Даже если граждане с бородами и в рясах?




> Что касается "Ленэнерго", то это ОАО, деньги они могут выделять кому угодно - как решит совет директоров.


Угу... И тарифы они могут делать, какие угодно. И генерирующие мощности построены именно советом директоров, а не "приватизированы" великим *Чу* и его бригадой. Хотелось бы узнать, откуда взялось это ОАО и все то, чем оно владеет...



> Кстати, из федерального бюджета выделяются деньги на реставрацию  дацанов. Может не так щедро, но тем не менее.


А это надо? Первая доза, как известно, бесплатно...

P.S. *Слава России!*

----------


## Борис

> Разница с 90-ми в том, что сейчас в России буддисты по крайней мере есть, присутствие которых становится все более заметным


А то в 90-е сильно меньше было




> присутствие которых становится все более заметным.
> Есть по крайней мере вообще повод для разговора


"Галантерейщик и кардинал - это сила!" (С)

Если кто и стал более заметным - то, боюсь, в нашем случае это больше накладывает обязательств.

А мой тезис о "психологии маргинала" и так и не снят. Лишь спрятан по ходу обсуждения за очередными "правильными цитатами".

----------


## PampKin Head

Разное время проявляет разных буддистов. Стоит вспомнить ту группу, которая убила Ландарму.

Тот, кто думает, что буддист - это рефлексирующий хиппи в уголке конуры,  в которую его загоняют ногами, - заблуждается.
---
Вот в некоторых моментах Оле Нидал точен, своевременен и прозорлив, как никогда.

----------


## Поляков

> Может тогда не передавать памятников федерального значения гражданам, которые содержать не могут оные? Даже если граждане с бородами и в рясах?


В 1990 году склад (по-моему какой-то резинотехники), которым был Троицкий собор 60 лет, передали по его прямому назначению. Чего здесь странного?




> Угу... И тарифы они могут делать, какие угодно. И генерирующие мощности построены именно советом директоров, а не "приватизированы" великим *Чу* и его бригадой. Хотелось бы узнать, откуда взялось это ОАО и все то, чем оно владеет...


Эти вопросы адресуйте КПРФ.





> А это надо? Первая доза, как известно, бесплатно...


Может и не надо. Есть в Питере дацан, единственный в Европе, кстати. Щас ему ремонтируют кровлю. Нужно 450 тысяч, федерального финансирования вроде нет. Вам реквизиты переслать?

----------


## Грег

Пампкин (и etc.), вам ещё не надоело?  :Smilie:  Шли бы вы в... Думу или в ленсовет (или как он там сейчас называется...)? и там бы отстаивали свою позицию по ущемлению конституционного права граждан.
Может не стоит это делать в разделе "Новости Буддизма"? А?
Всё в кучу и РПЦ и Ленсовет и "Великий Чу"...
Может лучше на полит. арену и там зажигать?
Вот мне, к примеру, как "вышивающему крестиком в Доме пионэров", глубоко плевать с высокой колокольни на все эти политические и властные дрязги, т.к. и подушка у меня уже сгорела, и Гитлера мы пережили и концлагеря уже были. Но жизнь ещё от этого почему-то не кончилась. И учителя не перестали приезжать.
А Вас послушать, так пипец! - жизни больше нет и буддизму в России (как-будто он когда-нибудь был, окромя последних 15 лет) дороги тоже нет.
Как-будто наступает такая жуткая сансара, сансарнее которой ещё не было, и вы одни видите насколько всё жутко.
Да не так всё страшно, хватит уже пугать-то.
Всё просто замечательно -  в традиционно небуддийских! регионах есть возможность слушать буддийские учения! Приезжают учителя и дают (не тайно!) учения.
А политические разборки и передел власти давайте отставим политикам. Или вы тоже её хотите?
 :Wink:

----------


## PampKin Head

> В 1990 году склад (по-моему какой-то резинотехники), которым был Троицкий собор 60 лет, передали по его прямому назначению. Чего здесь странного?


По прямому назначению организации, у которой нет средств на поддержание памятника федерального значения в должном состоянии? Насколько я понимаю, до революции это было возможно лишь за счет 1) бюджета РИ; 2) дохода с земель и крепостных (до 1861 года), принадлежащих данной ... 





> Эти вопросы адресуйте КПРФ.


А почему не в прокуратуру?




> Может и не надо. Есть в Питере дацан, единственный в Европе, кстати. Щас ему ремонтируют кровлю. Нужно 450 тысяч, федерального финансирования вроде нет. Вам реквизиты переслать?


Вот тут мы и приходим к родным братьям и сестрам, которые собирали немалые деньги на реставрацию оного дацана в течение всех 90-х. Причем не безуспешно (прикол в том, что жертвователи из-за границы были столь наивны, что интересовались: как были потрачены пожертвования [с предъявлением документов о пожертвованиях в совет буддистов Спб]). 

Почему тех же питерских буддистов должен волновать дацан? Самаев доступно все всем объяснил в середине 90-х, чье это хозяйство и кто его будет содержать в "должном состоянии"... 

Опять же... Кровля дацана - 450 тысяч? А почему миллион? Не хватает на очередной дацан в Бурятии?

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Тот, кто думает, что буддист - это рефлексирующий хиппи в уголке конуры,  в которую его загоняют ногами, - заблуждается.
> ...


Ага!  :Smilie: 
Все на борьбу с Сансарой!
Даёшь большее участие в сансарной жизни!

----------


## Борис

> Разное время проявляет разных буддистов. Стоит вспомнить ту группу, которая убила Ландарму


Это действие для самого что ни на есть крайнего случая. Да и к нему не у всех буддистов будет "понимающее" отношение. 

Тем более если кроме вопроса существования буддийских общин будут задействовано еще очень много всего.




> Тот, кто думает, что буддист - это рефлексирующий хиппи в уголке конуры, в которую его загоняют ногами, - заблуждается.


Ну да, ну да. Сей тезис в этом контексте - лишь одно из звеньев в цепи "двойных стандартов". 

Определяться надо. Коли мы "не от мира сего" до такой степени, что на все "мирские" чихать хотели - то надо быть последовательным и сидеть в своем углу до конца.

Либо о "мирских" делах задумываться не только тогда, когда нашей драгоценной безопасности что-то угрожать начинает.

Тем более когда мы отнюдь не в пещере или монастыре сидим и от мирских *удовольствий* отказываться вовсе не собираемся. :Big Grin:

----------


## Asanga

К слову о "Чу". Он был единственным кто встал на пути у тех кто хотел купить электростанции по остаточной стоимости. Без него у нас бы точно беспредел был бы "глубже и обширнее". Хотя конечно, церковный налог - это прискорбная действительность, которую нам навязывают эти уроды.

P.S. Я не виноват

----------


## PampKin Head

Одно из мирских удовольствий - плясать на трупах врагов.




> К слову о "Чу". Он был единственным кто встал на пути у тех кто хотел купить электростанции по остаточной стоимости. Без него у нас бы точно беспредел был бы "глубже и обширнее". Хотя конечно, церковный налог - это прискорбная действительность, которую нам навязывают эти уроды.


Да, братву надо контролировать... Иначе организатору процесса ничего не останется. )))

----------


## Поляков

> По прямому назначению организации, у которой нет средств на поддержание памятника федерального значения в должном состоянии? Насколько я понимаю, до революции это было возможно лишь за счет 1) бюджета РИ; 2) дохода с земель и крепостных (до 1861 года), принадлежащих данной ...


Вобще, Троицкий был построен на личные средства Николая 1. Понятное дело, деньги нажиты на кровавом крепостном праве, в котором виновата РПЦ.




> А почему не в прокуратуру?


Я только "за". Давайте пересмотрим итоги приватизации, что они в самом деле, офигели!




> Опять же... Кровля дацана - 450 тысяч? А почему миллион? Не хватает на очередной дацан в Бурятии?


И очень напрасно вы гоните. В 90-х с дацаном много чего было. Что касается денег, что вас удивляет? 450 тысяч это средний "евроремонт" 3-х комнатной квартиры. Скотко может стоить кровля у здания, вы считали, вы этим профессионально занимаетесь?




> Почему тех же питерских буддистов должен волновать дацан?


http://www.kwanumzen.spb.ru/galery07.htm Практика каждый день. Кто еще там практикует?




> Самаев доступно все всем объяснил в середине 90-х, чье это хозяйство и кто его будет содержать в "должном состоянии"...


Я встречался с Самаевым, как простой буддист, без всякой политики. Респект ему.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вобще, Троицкий был построен на личные средства Николая 1. Понятное дело, деньги нажиты на кровавом крепостном праве, в котором виновата РПЦ.


Неужели нажили на новых технологиях в производстве? 

 :EEK!:  

И РПЦ не была ли той самой государственной религией РИ?





> Я только "за". Давайте пересмотрим итоги приватизации, что они в самом деле, офигели!


– А почему бы и нет? – вмешалась И Хули. – Если разобраться, человеческая история за последние десять тысяч лет есть не что иное как непрерывный пересмотр результатов приватизации. Вряд ли история кончится из-за того, что несколько человек украли много денег. Даже если эти несколько человек наймут себе по три Фукуямы каждый[22]. (с) Пелевин.




> Я встречался с Самаевым, как простой буддист, без всякой политики. Респект ему.


Прикольно... Зело. Это многое объясняет...

Если убрать политику, экономику, дела, то Адольф тоже был весьма неплохим человеком. 

P.S. Жаль, что Бреславец так и не написал книгу "Буддизм и будяки", хотя грозился...

----------


## Поляков

> Неужели нажили на новых технологиях в производстве?


С вами увлекательно спорить, но это бесконечно. А у меня только что скачались все серии Звездных Войн в хорошем качестве!!!!!!!!!!!!! Поэтому я вас покину на некоторое время.

Да пребудет с тобой Сила, Пампкин Хед!

----------


## Aufenberg

Этож надож ! Из такой безобидной темы соорудили вот эдакое! Знаете, такое ощущение складывается, что некоторые буддисты здесь очень хотят почувствовать себя гонимыми РПЦ, государством, обществом итд. А поскольку гонять их никто не собирается, сами себе придумывают какие то нелепейшие страшилки, пугают себя и смешат окружающих. Это что способ поднять свою собственную самооценку? Вспоминается анекдот о "неуловимом" ковбое Джо, который "неуловим" только в силу того, что нафик никому не нужен. Но ему как и некоторым здесь очень хочется представлять себя таковым.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Этож надож ! Из такой безобидной темы соорудили вот эдакое! Знаете, такое ощущение складывается, что некоторые буддисты здесь очень хотят почувствовать себя гонимыми РПЦ, государством, обществом итд. А поскольку гонять их никто не собирается, сами себе придумывают какие то нелепейшие страшилки, пугают себя и смешат окружающих. Это что способ поднять свою собственную самооценку? Вспоминается анекдот о "неуловимом" ковбое Джо, который "неуловим" только в силу того, что нафик никому не нужен. Но ему как и некоторым здесь очень хочется представлять себя таковым.


Еще раз повторюсь: - попробуйте зарегистрировать буддийскую религиозную организацию в этой стране (в установленном законом порядке); - получить помещение для нее; - попробуйте *легализоваться* (это к вопросу о маргинализированных группах). Оцените простоту получения виз для буддийских Наставников не в Калмыкии... 

А пока ты сидишь тихо в уголке и вышиваешь крестиком, то да... в этом вопросе в РФ - полная свобода мысли и реальная демократия. Никто не откажет вам в продаже ниток, иголок и т.д. Кто же может отказать вам в вашем хобби сидящего в уголке? Да хоть в Сарумана верь, пока в стенку смотришь... Проблем нет, *пока* у человека буддизм лишь на мониторе в виде БФ, да в книжке в руке.

Но, как говорит ННР, реальный мир - это и строительство/поддержание мест для коллективной практики, финансовая отчетность, визы, деньги. 

СССР уже нет второй десяток лет. Просто оцените уровень развития буддизма, как социального явления (посмотрите, что построено; как функционирует), в РФ и той же Восточной Европе.

----------


## Aufenberg

> Еще раз повторюсь: - попробуйте зарегистрировать буддийскую религиозную организацию в этой стране (в установленном законом порядке); - получить помещение для нее; - попробуйте *легализоваться* (это к вопросу о маргинализированных группах). Оцените простоту получения виз для буддийских Наставников не в Калмыкии... 
> 
> А пока ты сидишь тихо в уголке и вышиваешь крестиком, то да... в этом вопросе в РФ - полная свобода мысли и реальная демократия. Никто не откажет вам в продаже ниток, иголок и т.д. Кто же может отказать вам в вашем хобби сидящего в уголке? Да хоть в Сарумана верь, пока в стенку смотришь... Проблем нет, *пока* у человека буддизм лишь на мониторе в виде БФ, да в книжке в руке.
> 
> Но, как говорит ННР, реальный мир - это и строительство/поддержание мест для коллективной практики, финансовая отчетность, визы, деньги. 
> 
> СССР уже нет второй десяток лет. Просто оцените уровень развития буддизма, как социального явления (посмотрите, что построено; как функционирует), в РФ и той же Восточной Европе.


Причем здесь буддизм? Попробуйте зарегистрировать ЛЮБУЮ общественную организацию и столкнетесь с аналогичными проблеммами. Или вы полагаете, что например зарегистрировать коммунистическую организацию в нашей стране легче чем буддийскую? Никакой СОЗНАТЕЛЬНОЙ политики в отношении конкретно буддизма государством не ведется. Есть общая тенденция к ограничению демократического плюрализма и свобод.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Никакой СОЗНАТЕЛЬНОЙ политики в отношении конкретно буддизма государством не ведется.


Чиста-канкретна "буддизма", а если быть точным, то легализации буддийских групп (которые не всегда БТСР, и не всегда гелук)  касается закон 
ЗАКОН  РФ  О  СВОБОДЕ  СОВЕСТИ  И  О  РЕЛИГИОЗНЫХ  ОБЪЕДИНЕНИЯХ от 26 сентября 1997 года N 125-ФЗ 

http://www.hro.org/docs/reps/religion/act.htm
http://stopoikumena.org.ru/english/eng015.htm
http://www.archipelag.ru/ru_mir/reli...e/antagonisms/

----------


## Aufenberg

> Чиста-канкретна "буддизма", а если быть точным, то легализации буддийских групп касается закон 
> ЗАКОН  РФ  О  СВОБОДЕ  СОВЕСТИ  И  О  РЕЛИГИОЗНЫХ  ОБЪЕДИНЕНИЯХ от 26 сентября 1997 года N 125-ФЗ


И что вы там антибуддийского углядели? Знаете, есть хорошая тофаларская пословица, когда идет охота на соболей, бурундуки тоже прячутся в норки. Не причисляйте себя к соболям. Поверьте, у государства есть более жизненно важные интересы, чем погоня за бурундуками. Хотя конечно, каждому бурундуку лестно считать себя соболем.  :Big Grin:

----------


## PampKin Head

> И что вы там антибуддийского углядели? Знаете, есть хорошая тофаларская пословица, когда идет охота на соболей, бурундуки тоже прячутся в норки. Не причисляйте себя к соболям. Поверьте, у государства есть более жизненно важные интересы, чем погоня за бурундуками. Хотя конечно, каждому бурундуку лестно считать себя соболем.


Уважаемый гражданин из виртуального мира, у меня вопрос: вы когда-нибудь занимались регистрацией религиозной буддийской группы/объединения вне традиционных буддийских регионов в соответствии с вышеупомянутым законом  и подзаконными актами?

P.S. Прикольно, что не смотря на ваше мнение о отсутствии погони за бурундуками, существует *закон РФ, который регулирует порядок регистрации, функционирования и надзора за объединениями* бурундуков! С чего бы это? С учетом того, что в РФ есть даже закон о пчеловодстве...

----------


## Aufenberg

> Уважаемый гражданин из виртуального мира, у меня вопрос: вы когда-нибудь занимались регистрацией религиозной буддийской группы/объединения вне традиционных буддийских регионов в соответствии с вышеупомянутым законом  и подзаконными актами?


А вы вообще когда либо что либо у нас в стране регистрировали? Начиная от права собственности на недвижимость и заканчивая средством массовой информации? Вы столкнулись (а возможно и не столкнулись а наслушались от кого то) о трудностях регистрации религиозной организации, но при этом не понимаете, что эта общая бюрократическая тенденция для всего и всех в нашем государстве. И касается она ВСЕГО, а не только буддизма. Чтобы понять что такое "трудно зарегистрировать" - зарегистрируйте какию нидь радиопрограмму (просто FM-попс какой нидь) и я посмотрю на вас.

----------


## Грег

> Уважаемый гражданин из виртуального мира, у меня вопрос: вы когда-нибудь занимались регистрацией религиозной буддийской группы/объединения вне традиционных буддийских регионов в соответствии с вышеупомянутым законом  и подзаконными актами?


А вы пытались заниматься легальным и честным бизнесом  в "этой", как вы говорите, стране? А вы отстаивали свои права в суде "этой", как вы говорите, страны? Живущий, вы наш, в реальном мире...  :Smilie:  и один видящий реальность происходящего. Езжайте в Европу - там лучше условия для развития того, чем вы занимаетесь. В "этой" стране, мы в ней, кстати, живём, всё "не слава богу", и ситуация с буддизмом здесь не исключение.

----------


## Aufenberg

> Уважаемый гражданин из виртуального мира, у меня вопрос: вы когда-нибудь занимались регистрацией религиозной буддийской группы/объединения вне традиционных буддийских регионов в соответствии с вышеупомянутым законом  и подзаконными актами?
> 
> P.S. Прикольно, что не смотря на ваше мнение о отсутствии погони за бурундуками, существует *закон РФ, который регулирует порядок регистрации, функционирования и надзора за объединениями* бурундуков! С чего бы это? С учетом того, что в РФ есть даже закон о пчеловодстве...


Я Вас наверно удивлю, но краеугольным камнем системы исполнительной власти в РФ являются надзорные органы - финнадзор, технадзор, связьнадзор, сельхознадзор, ветнадзор итд итп. Государство у нас надзирает над всем. Такова его историческая специфика. Чтобы понять что такое надзор займитесь продажей алкоголя. Тогда узнаете что такое настоящий надзор. А не будите сотрясать тут воздух, считая что вся мощь российской административной машины сошлась на буддистах.

----------


## Aufenberg

2 PampKin Head
Кстати, за пчеловодами, которых вы привели в пример надзирает сельхознадзор, санэпиднадзор, ветнадзор, пожарный надзор, а также налоговые органы и еще куча всего. Если следовать логики вашей непонятной мне истерии, у нас в государстве идут планомерные целенаправленные гонения на пчеловодов и зажимание пасечого дела.

----------


## PampKin Head

> зарегистрируйте какию нидь радиопрограмму (просто FM-попс какой нидь) и я посмотрю на вас.


http://www.sovetnik.ru/documents/religious/#3

Прикольно... Давайте посмотрим...

*1.* Вы регистрируете группу фанатов радио FM-попс (*без  государственной регистрации и приобретения  правоспособности  юридического  лица*.  Помещения  и необходимое для  деятельности   группы фанатов FM-попс имущество предоставляются в  пользование группы ее участниками.)

*2.* Уведомляете о  ее создании и начале деятельности органы местного самоуправления.

*3.* Ежегодно информируете органы местного самоуправления, что ваш кружок еще не охладел к идее организации FM-попс.

*4.* 1. Учредителями  FM-попс могут быть не  менее  десяти  граждан Российской Федерации, объединенных в   группу фанатов FM-попс, *у которой имеется подтверждение ее  существования  на  данной  территории  на протяжении не менее  пятнадцати  лет*,  выданное  органами  местного самоуправления...

И вот тогда вы получаете (может быть) государственную регистрацию и  правоспособность  юридического  лица радиостанции FM-попс.

Искрометно?

Я же понимаю, что именно по таким законам и живет весь бизнес РФ! )

P.S. *Принятие закона - 1997*. Заметно постаревшие фанаты прослезятся, *услышав FM-попс аж в 2012 году!!!*

P.S.S. http://trava.kiev.ua/archives/2284 , одним словом...

----------


## Грег

Кстати  :Smilie: , а кто-нидь из присутствующих пытался пройти процедуру простой регистрации собственного присутствия в г. Москве? Сколько потратил на это сил, времени и нервов?

----------


## Борис

Приход нового учения в какую-либо среду - всегда дело сложное. И подозрение тут вполне оправдано

И что сделали русские буддисты для того, чтобы отношение к ним было лучше?

Почитаешь многие посты на БФ - и видишь, что сделано кое-что для противоположного.

Или мы только в позу умеем вставать ("мы тут никому ничего не должны")?
Этот подход тут не катит.

----------


## Sadhak

Если бы РПЦ не было, народ бы счастливее стал? Как мы сами наверняка уже знаем - принять даже самые простые буддийские истины, может далеко не каждый. Попробуйте донести до человека хотя бы 4БИ. В 99% он это воспринять не сможет. Причем, пусть это будет даже умный и образованный человек. А кто понял и принял - тому РПЦ уже ничем не помешает. А вот действительно помогает она очень многим, поскольку без нравственных и духовных ориентиров людям было бы еще хуже и причин для страданий они бы породили еще больше. Ну, вот Будда дал 84000 учений для различных типов людей. Так вот каждый из нас выхватил и принял именно то, что отвечает его способностям и состоянию в данный момент. Чужое не возьмешь, оно не интересно, непонятно - не "резонирует". РПЦ в своей нише, буддизм в своей. Разные мы. И помогаю я материально РПЦ именно поэтому.

----------


## PampKin Head

О да, "не резонирует" - это аргумент в пользу того, чтобы носить бумажки иноверцам *15 лет* в местное самоуправление для того, чтобы тебе *соизволили разрешить* государственную регистрацию и приобретение правоспособности юридического лица!
---
По мне так советские люди были достаточно нравственные без всяких РПЦ, ПЦ и т.д. И как же с ними, болезными, такое приключилось то?

P.S. Читаю Садхаков и понимаю: не перевелись еще на земле российской очередные Саввы Морозовы.

P.S.S. Мне предлагают понять и принять то,  в какой стране я живу. Так вот... *Я лично живу в стране Емельяна Пугачева и Стеньки Разина*, а не Вована Ядреного & Ko. Со всеми вытекающими...




> "Слушай" -  сказал Пугачев с  каким-то диким вдохновением.  - "Расскажу
> тебе сказку, которую в ребячестве мне рассказывала старая  калмычка. Однажды
> орел спрашивал у ворона: скажи, ворон-птица, отчего живешь ты на белом свете
> триста лет,  а  я всего-на-все только  тридцать три года? - Оттого, батюшка,
> отвечал  ему ворон, что ты пьешь  живую кровь, а я питаюсь мертвечиной. Орел
> подумал:  давай попробуем и мы питаться  тем же.  Хорошо.  Полетели  орел да
> ворон. Вот завидели  палую лошадь; спустились и сели. Ворон стал клевать, да
> похваливать.  Орел клюнул раз, клюнул другой, махнул крылом и сказал ворону:
> нет, брат ворон; чем  триста  лет питаться падалью, лучше раз напиться живой
> кровью, а там что бог даст! - Какова калмыцкая сказка?"


 (с) Капитанская дочка...

----------


## Борис

> По мне так советские люди были достаточно нравственные без всяких РПЦ, ПЦ и т.д


В целом согласен, но если уж "бить" по РПЦ, то тщательно выверяя удар. Дабы не навредить тому и тем, чему и кому вредить не следует.

И "бить" за дело, а не за позитивные аспекты ее деятельности.




> "Слушай" - сказал Пугачев


Ответ Гринева забыл запостить:




> - _Затейлива, - отвечал я ему. - Но жить убийством и разбоем значит по мне клевать мертвечину.
> Пугачев посмотрел на меня с удивлением и ничего не отвечал. Оба мы замолчали, погрузясь каждый в свои размышления_.


И слова автора о "русском бунте"

----------


## Sadhak

> О да, "не резонирует" - это аргумент в пользу того, чтобы носить бумажки иноверцам 15 лет в местное самоуправление для того, чтобы тебе соизволили разрешить государственную регистрацию и приобретение правоспособности юридического лица!


Да придурков везде хватает. Ну, вот а сказка эта как раз и подтверждает, то о чем я написал выше. Орлу нечем гордиться - он просто другой. Ворону не за что оправдываться - он бы питался по-другому, если бы был способен на это.

----------


## Грег

> ...P.S.S. Мне предлагают понять и принять то, в какой стране я живу. Так вот... Я лично живу в стране Емельяна Пугачева и Стеньки Разина, а не Вована Ядреного & Ko. Со всеми вытекающими...
> ...


Кто что видит, тот там и живёт  :Wink: , живите где хотите - это ваше дело, право, и ваша же проблема. Только других не нужно убеждать что они живут там же  :Smilie: . И не нужно считать их ничего непонимающими дурачками "вышивающими крестиком в "доме пионэров". От пустой болтовни ничего не меняется.

PS. Я живу в стране, где есть возможность изучать Дхарму и следовать Дхарме. В стране, в которую приезжают буддийские наставники и издаётся буддийская литература, доступная в свободной продаже.

В разных мы с вами странах, похоже, живём...  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

> В целом согласен, но если уж "бить" по РПЦ, то тщательно выверяя удар. Дабы не навредить тому и тем, чему и кому вредить не следует.
> И "бить" за дело, а не за позитивные аспекты ее деятельности.


Если темы там возникнут - сразу снять,-
Бить не нужно, а не вникнут - разъяснять!
(С)

хотя... и это не поможет...

----------


## Jamtso

PS. Я живу в стране, где есть возможность изучать Дхарму и следовать Дхарме. В стране, в которую приезжают буддийские наставники и издаётся буддийская литература, доступная в свободной продаже.

Ходит слух, что в связи с улучшением отношений с китаем наше правительство откажется признавать идентификационные документы, выдаваемые тибетским правительством в изгнании. У многих буддийских учителей именно такие документы. Вот и дождетесь вы этих учителей в России...

----------


## Грег

> Ходит слух, что в связи с улучшением отношений с китаем наше правительство откажется признавать идентификационные документы, выдаваемые тибетским правительством в изгнании. У многих буддийских учителей именно такие документы. Вот и дождетесь вы этих учителей в России...


А вы не пытайтесь забежать вперёд. Слухов много каких ходит. И ещё астрологи много чего обещают.
Вот когда правительство откажется от чего-то, вот тогда и поговорим.
А если и откажется, то это уже будет обусловлено политическими мотивами, а никак не некими антибуддийскими или влиянием "Ридигера и Со.", как тут некоторые единственно зрячие и "невышивающие крестиком в доме пионэров" пытаются представить.

PS. Вы правильно сказали, что у "МНОГИХ" учителей, но ведь не  у всех...

Можно, конечно, и это представить, как влияние "Ридигера и Со.", но всё-таки, по крайней мере, на данный момент, внешнюю политику нашего государства определяет не РПЦ.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Понятное дело, деньги нажиты на кровавом крепостном праве, ...


http://www.pravoslavie.ru/jurnal/041209012502
*НАЛОГИ И РЕЛИГИОЗНЫЕ ОРГАНИЗАЦИИ В ИСТОРИИ РОССИИ*

...
Крестьяне церковных вотчин, патриарших, митрополичьих и прочих, отбывали подобно крестьянам других земель, все государственные подати и повинности и при этом не только не пользовались какими-либо льготами, напротив *обложены были даже больше чем другие крестьяне.*
...
…с церковных земель положено было собирать подать *более против других земель, в пропорции 4:3*.
...
В 1701 году в ведении Монастырского приказа состояло *137 823 крестьянских двора, находящихся на церковных землях*. 
...

----------


## sergey

Пампкин вы отвечали на 



> Понятное дело, деньги нажиты на кровавом крепостном праве, в котором виновата РПЦ.


Вы правильно написали, _государственные подати и повинности_ - подати и повинности в пользу государства, а не церкви. Это не церковь собирала доходы, а государство с тех земель, которое оно же церкви и пожаловало. И в чем именно ваши претензии к церкви?
Более полная цитата



> Объем податей государству, представлял собой ко времени принятия Соборного уложения следующую картину. "Крестьяне церковных вотчин, патриарших, митрополичьих и прочих, отбывали подобно крестьянам других земель, все государственные подати и повинности и при этом не только не пользовались какими-либо льготами, напротив обложены были даже больше чем другие крестьяне. …с церковных земель положено было собирать подать более против других земель, в пропорции 4:3. Патриарх и прочие архиереи, монастыри и церкви должны были собирать со своих вотчин и доставлять правительству: а) стрелецкие деньги и стрелецкий хлеб на содержание стрельцов – постоянного войска, б) ямские деньги на содержание почт в государстве, в) полоняничные деньги на выкуп пленных, г) деньги и хлеб на жалование ратным людям и содержание их в военное время, д) даточных людей на ратную службу с полною обмундировкою. Иногда духовные вотчинники вместо даточных людей, пеших и конных, по требованию правительства платили ему деньгами, иногда отдавали ему на время войны всю ратную сбрую, какая у них имелась, иногда поставляли подводы со съестными припасами для ратных людей и подобное. В чрезвычайных случаях, кроме сборов с церковных крестьян на жалованье ратным людям, правительство приглашало самих архиереев и монастырские власти делать для той же цели добровольные приношения "неоскудно" как из архиерейской и монастырской казны, так и из своих келейных денег и собирать такие же приношения со всех архиерейских приказных людей и боярских детей и со всех иноков и монастырских служек. А иногда прямо брало из монастырей на военные издержки определенную сумму по своему усмотрению… Делались также сборы с монастырских и церковных земель и на другие случайные государственные нужды, например для построения городков и острогов на Украйне против набегов крымских татар. Некоторые монастыри должны были еще по временам давать приют пленным татарам, кормить их и одевать на свой счет"[2].


Все это можно прочитать по ссылке, которую вы привели.

А когда цари и богачи дарили Будде и Сангхе парки, вихары, позже строились монастыри, это тоже у вас вызывает возражение, как и строительство Троицкого собора?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вы правильно написали, государственные подати и повинности - подати и повинности в пользу государства, а не церкви. Это не церковь собирала доходы, а государство с тех земель, которое оно же церкви и пожаловало. И в чем именно ваши претензии к церкви?


Извините, но у меня вызывает возражение не строительство Троицкого Собора, а 1) передача оного организации, которая не может содержать его в должном состоянии; 2) выделение средств из госбюджета  (средств налогоплательщиков) сторонней организации, которая (см. пункт 1).

1. До Петра I собирала ПЦ (речь идет о государственной части доходов, далее передаваемых в казну).
2. Сбор государственных податей не отменял получения доходов церковью от эксплуатации крепостных крестьян, земель и имущества, принадлежащих ПЦ. 

3. По поводу парков, подаренных Будде. Как известно, Анатхапиндика отдал все свое имущество (после чего стал нищим), чтобы *выкупить парк у раджи* и поднести его Будде. А не "попилил" деньги налогоплательщиков на оное... 

Будда Шакьямуни жил на подаяние, которые собирал самолично, а не с доходов с земель, крепостных, отчислений из бюджета...

----------


## Грег

Кстати, а не вызывает ли у кого-нидь возмущение деятельность Кирсана Илюмжинова?
Он за гос. счёт дарит квартиры в престижном Шахматном городке близ Элисты голливудстким актёрам, поддерживая их увлечение Буддизмом.
Этот гос. деятель получает медали за вклад в развитие буддизма.
Строит планы по созданию европейской столицы буддизма.
За какой счёт ведётся работа по поддержке Буддизма на гос. уровне?
Не за счёт ли налогоплательщиков?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Кстати, а не вызывает ли у кого-нидь возмущение деятельность Кирсана Илюмжинова?
> Он за гос. счёт дарит квартиры в престижном Шахматном городке близ Элисты голливудстким актёрам, поддерживая их увлечение Буддизмом.
> Этот гос. деятель получает медали за вклад в развитие буддизма.
> Строит планы по созданию европейской столицы буддизма.
> За какой счёт ведётся работа по поддержке Буддизма на гос. уровне?
> Не за счёт ли налогоплатильщиков?


"Нам такой футбол не нужен" (с) Озеров. 

"Вор должен сидеть в тюрьме" (с) Жиглов.

----------


## Грег

> "Нам такой футбол не нужен" (с) Озеров. 
> 
> "Вор должен сидеть в тюрьме" (с) Жиглов.


Так не надо тогда одних воров отделять от других, говорите в общем, о ситуации в нашей стране, где разворовываются огромные средства. Вот только какое это всё имеет отношение к БФ и разделу "Новости Буддизма"?

PS. Думаю, что кто-то на форуме берёт на себя чрезмерную ответственность, выражая своё мнение как мнение неких "МЫ".
Кто они такие, эти "МЫ"?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Так не надо тогда одних воров отделять от других, говорите в общем, о ситуации в нашей стране, где разворовываются огромные средства. Вот только какое это всё имеет отношение к БФ и разделу "Новости Буддизма"?


Я где то их разделял? Кто то играет в солдатиков. Кто то строить потемкинские "буддийские" деревни. Все это - из одной оперы.

----------


## Грег

> Я где то их разделял? ...


Именно! Вы говорите только о деятельности РПЦ и, как вы называете, деятельности "Ридигер и Со.". Но какое это имеет отношение к разделу "Новости Буддизма"?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Именно! Вы говорите только о деятельности РПЦ и, как вы называете, деятельности "Ридигер и Со."


Галоперидол тебе поможет. Даже не сомневайся.

Неоднократно высказывался по поводу тибетского феодализма и теократии.




> Но какое это имеет отношение к разделу "Новости Буддизма"?


Прочитай первый пост треда. Если не поймешь - прочитай еще раз. На итерации № K, задай вопрос автору треда.

----------


## Грег

> ... Прочитай первый пост треда. Если не поймешь - прочитай еще раз. На итерации № K, задай вопрос автору треда.


Я не обсуждаю, в данном случае, пост автора темы. Я обсуждаю то, что ты пишешь. И спрашиваю у тебя - какое отношение имеет то, что пишешь ты, а не автор темы, к разделу "Новости Буддизма" и конкретно к сообщению о православно-буддийском диалоге в России, обозначенном в первом посте темы автора?

PS. А Галоперидол кушай сам, раз уверен в его помощи.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я не обсуждаю, в данном случае, пост автора темы. Я обсуждаю то, что ты пишешь. И спрашиваю у тебя - какое отношение имеет то, что пишешь ты, а не автор темы, к разделу "Новости Буддизма" и конкретно к сообщению о православно-буддийском диалоге в России, обозначенном в первом посте темы автора?
> 
> PS. А Галоперидол кушай сам, раз уверен в его помощи.


Это о каком православно-буддийском диалоге идет речь?




> *послание главы Отдела внешних церковных связей Московского Патриархата митрополита Смоленского и Калининградского Кирилла "с пожеланиями здоровья и надеждой на сотрудничество".*


Каково же сотрудничество?




> *для Русской православной церкви представляется очень важной позиция Далай-ламы по целому ряду принципиальных вопросов, в частности, относительно миссионерской деятельности буддистов в странах с христианским большинством населения.
> 
> "Очень важно было услышать, что Его Святейшество выступает за то, чтобы люди, рожденные в христианской традиции, в ней оставались, и осуждает прозелитизм, чем нередко грешат псевдобуддийские направления", - подчеркнул собеседник агентства.*


Вопросы: 
- что это за организация -  РПЦ? Не та ли, которая пролоббировала цитируемый выше закон о религиозных объединениях (15 лет, "и все вам будет дадено") + льготы на торговлю алкоголем и табаком в середине 90-х для себя?

- какое отношение пожелания организации РПЦ имеют к "Новостям буддизма"?

- что это за страна с  христианским большинством населения? Неужели Сербия?

- как относятся буддисты РФ, еще не проживающие в трех буддийских "резервациях", к таким "благопожеланиям" РПЦ?

-  какое отношение псевдобуддийские направления имеют к Дхарме Будд?

- о каких псевдобудийских направлениях речь? Асахара? Фалунгунь? 

P.S. Пионэрам - читать: 
http://www.situation.ru/app/j_art_544.htm
О мракобесии

----------


## Грег

[QUOTE=PampKin Head]Это о каком православно-буддийском диалоге идет речь?




> Читай внимательнее первый пост темы, а потом, ещё пару раз не менее внимательно.





> Во Всемирном русском народном соборе отмечают высокий уровень православно-буддийского диалога в России и не исключают возможности встречи священноначалия Русской православной церкви с духовным лидером буддистов Далай-ламой XIV.





> Каково же сотрудничество?


А это не тебе, Пампкин, решать, а тем, кто будет учавствовать в диалоге. Ты собираешься учавствовать в диалоге? Собираешься с кем-либо каким-либо образом сотрудничать?




> Вопросы: 
> - что это за организация РПЦ?
> - какое отношение пожелания организации РПЦ имеют к "Новостям буддизма"?
> - что это за страна с  христианским большинством населения? Неужели Сербия?
> - как относятся буддисты РФ, еще не проживающие в трех буддийских "резервациях", к таким "благопожеланиям" РПЦ?


К новостям Буддизма имеет отношение сообщение о возможности в будущем встречи иерархов двух религиозных традиций.

Сообщения Пампкин Хэда о воровстве (в частности) в "этой", как он говорит стране, ИМХО (конечно же) не имеет отношения к новостям Буддизма. В нашей стране (в которой и ты живёшь) воровали, воровали и будут воровать, как впрочем и во всём мире.

Тебя выселяют из Москвы в резервацию? Сочувствую. Но, то есть карма...




> P.S. Пионэрам - читать: 
> http://www.situation.ru/app/j_art_544.htm
> О мракобесии


"Уже непионэрам", "сгущателям красок", выискивающим в любом сообщении заговоры, думать! об отменённой на форуме карме и кушать побольше Галоперидола.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> -  какое отношение псевдобуддийские направления имеют к Дхарме Будд?


О да!
Это о каких псевдобуддийские направлениях в первом посте темы речь?
Имеет ли к ним отношение, упомянутый  в том посте Далай лама?
Или это упомятнутые там же калмыки?

Не хочешь ли ты сказать, что однозначно знаешь, что именно является Дхармой Будд, а что нет?

----------


## PampKin Head

> О да!
> Это о каких псевдобуддийские направлениях в первом посте темы речь?
> Имеет ли к ним отношение, упомянутый  в том посте Далай лама?
> Или это упомятнутые там же калмыки?
> 
> Не хочешь ли ты сказать, что однозначно знаешь, что именно является Дхармой Будд, а что нет?


)

http://trava.kiev.ua/archives/2284

----------


## Грег

> )
> 
> http://trava.kiev.ua/archives/2284


Вот кушай Галоперидол и смотри свой ролик. И думай об отменённой на форуме карме.

некоторым посетителям форума, нужно побольше размышлять о карме и раздутии "Я", видящего вокруг себя неразумных "пионэров, вышивающих крестиком".

----------


## Грег

> Обострение солиптического критини... сорри, ракитинизма? )


Пампкин, думай больше о себе и о своей оценке. Твоё мнение по поводу умственных или каких-либо ещё личностных оценок кого-либо на форуме можешь оставить при себе. А так же оставь себе твои советы про стену и Галоперидол.

----------


## Ондрий

> Я так полагаю, что Медведев обещал заплатить 6 миллиардов из чистой прибыли  его личного ларька по торговле шаурмой.


пыщщщ.... уже нельзя так говорить!!!  :Wink:

----------


## PampKin Head

> пыщщщ.... уже нельзя так говорить!!!


ой, сорри... сорри... сорри...

Я и забыл, что у нас теперь "президенстводержавие, православие, народность".


P.S. 
http://mk.ru/blogs/MK/2007/12/11/society/328171/
*Нижегородские сектанты поклоняются иконе с ликом президента*

Вы представляете, что такое реинкарнация?

— Хуже, чем инаугурация…

— Так вот в одной из прошлых жизней Путин был апостолом Павлом. Им обоим пришлось резко изменить свою судьбу! — сообщила матушка. — А у меня с президентом давняя духовная связь. В другой жизни он был князем Владимиром, а я княгиней Ольгой. В иной ипостаси он являлся Соломоном, а я — царицей Савской. Так что у России есть царь — я “на тонком уровне” вижу корону над головой Путина. Только вот духовный лидер страны еще не пришел к власти…

— Не забывайте про Алексия Второго, — напомнила я о патриархе.

— Так в прошлой жизни Алексий был Понтием Пилатом, — как отрезала матушка Фотиния. — И сейчас он должен сделать правильный выбор — спасти Путина

----------


## PampKin Head

http://www.situation.ru/app/j_art_544.htm




> Удачно на этот счет высказался  известный социолог А.А.Зиновьев, он называет указанную тенденцию «законом социальной деградации». По мнению Зиновьева, этот закон проявился в регрессивном стремлении части реформаторов во главе с президентом реанимировать некоторые явления дореволюционной России (в основном — российского феодализма), причем, игнорируя при этом социальный закон адекватности. Согласно Зиновьеву, закон социальной деградации заключается в том, что в случае разрушения социальной организации общества вновь создаваемая социальная организация воспроизводит некоторые важные черты социальной организации более низкого эволюционного уровня, исторически предшествовавшей разрушенной. *Так в истории России советской социальной организации предшествовала феодальная и было бы удивительно, если бы какие-то явления российского феодализма не стали возрождаться. Закон социальной деградации в постсоветской России проявляется как реанимация православия, дореволюционных названий, обычаев, явлений культуры, идей монархизма и великодержавности и т.д. В значительной мере (если не главным образом) это делается искусственно, сверху. Сами по себе явления дореволюционной России не возродились бы. Они не столько возрождаются, сколько изобретаются вновь. Изобретаются как идеализация (т.е. фальсификация) прошлого в качестве средства против советизма (коммунизма), как отрицание того эволюционного прогресса, какой имел место в советское время. Тут происходит беспрецедентная историческая деградация, буквально падение с вершины прогресса в пропасть прошлого.*[4]
> 
> К слову сказать, говоря о распространении мракобесия, Зиновьев не ограничивает его рамками только лишь постсоветской России. Рассматривая западный мир в целом, он отмечает как тенденцию современности - тотальное помутнение умов, по иронии судьбы  сопровождающий колоссальный прогресс науки. Современное мракобесие, по мнению Зиновьева,  стимулируется именно достижениями науки. «*Интеллектуальная деградация приняла такие формы и масштабы, что можно говорить об особых интеллектуальных болезнях и эпидемиях таких болезней. Расцветают всякого рода мистика. Возрождаются религии. Возникают сектантские учения религиозного типа. Массовый страх истины. Жажда чудес, каких-то нематериальных явлений и т.п. Особенно сильно поражена сфера социального мышления (о социальных явлениях). …Эпоха просвещения закончилась. Началась эпоха мракобесия. И наука служит этому мракобесию. Раньше мракобесие шло от невежества, теперь оно идет от знания. А методы и цели — те же самые. Компьютеры не избавляют от мракобесия, а, наоборот, помогают ему. Они избавляют от ума, примитивизируя интеллектуальные операции и избавляя людей от логических рассуждений*» - пишет Зиновьев в своей книге «Идеология партии будущего». О мракобесии «от знания» желающие могут прочитать также в работе Роберта Уилсона «Новая инквизиция»[5].

----------


## Ондрий

> А вы вообще когда либо что либо у нас в стране регистрировали?


ну я регистрировал много чего *коммерческого*, сейчас это проще пареной репы! Закрыть сложно, да, а вот открыть НЕ-религиозную организацию - пара пустяков. 
З.Ы. открывал - а) комм.структуры б)неком.объединения. 1е просто, 2е чуть сложнее.

С религиоными организациями совершенно не сравнить, читайте закон и узнавайте его реальную практику применения не из книжек!!!

----------


## sergey

> 3. По поводу парков, подаренных Будде. Как известно, Анатхапиндика отдал все свое имущество (после чего стал нищим), чтобы выкупить парк у раджи и поднести его Будде. А не "попилил" деньги налогоплательщиков на оное...


Это конечно оффтопик, но во-первых я не встречал такого, что Анатхапиндика обнищал именно вследствие покупки парка. Пишут, что в какой-то момент жизни он обнищал, это да, - из-за щедрых подаяний и ошибок в бизнесе, но потом богатство к нему снова пришло.
http://www.buddhanet.net/e-learning/...isciples11.htm
Также комментарий к стихам 119 и 120 Дхаммапады.
Во-вторых парки дарил не только Анатхапиндика, дарили и другие, например *царь* Бимбисара. 
http://www.buddhanet.net/e-learning/...ha/2_3lbud.htm

Что касается щедрости, то пожалуйста, вот пример, Иулиания Муромская 
http://days.pravoslavie.ru/Life/life6659.htm

----------


## PampKin Head

> Это конечно оффтопик, но во-первых я не встречал такого, что Анатхапиндика обнищал именно вследствие покупки парка. Пишут, что в какой-то момент жизни он обнищал, это да, - из-за щедрых подаяний и ошибок в бизнесе, но потом богатство к нему снова пришло.
> http://www.buddhanet.net/e-learning/...isciples11.htm
> Также комментарий к стихам 119 и 120 Дхаммапады.
> Во-вторых парки дарил не только Анатхапиндика, дарили и другие, например *царь* Бимбисара. 
> http://www.buddhanet.net/e-learning/...ha/2_3lbud.htm
> 
> Что касается щедрости, то пожалуйста, вот пример, Иулиания Муромская 
> http://days.pravoslavie.ru/Life/life6659.htm


Обнищал Анатхапиндики именно после того, как выложил поверхность парка золотыми монетами в несколько слоев.

Хотелось бы примеров использования средств налогоплательщиков.

----------


## sergey

Пампкин, бросьте вы этот глупый спор. Если утверждаете, то приведите ссылку насчет Анатхапиндики, в том, что привел я, говорится иначе.




> примеров использования средств налогоплательщиков


А цари Будде из каких средств подарки дарили? В их имуществе не было налогов как составной части?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Пампкин, бросьте вы этот глупый спор. Если утверждаете, то приведите ссылку насчет Анатхапиндики, в том, что привел я, говорится иначе.


http://books.google.com/books?id=7AO...brr=3#PPA92,M1
стр.87




> А цари Будде из каких средств подарки дарили? В их имуществе не было налогов как составной части?


Дарили Будде подарки? И где же он их хранил? Есть ли записи гражданского состояния о владении Буддой подарками, организации производства Буддой с помощью подарков, извлечения прибыли? 

Сколько деревенек было подарено Будде? Сколько крепостных душ у него имелось?

Опять же... Во время Будды существовали законы государства, которые провозглашали бы светский характер оного и декларировали отделение конфессий от государства?  

Спрошу еще раз:
- почему передаются памятники федерального значения организации, которая не может их поддерживать в нормальном состоянии?
- почему выделяются средства на реставрация недвижимости, не принадлежащей государству?

----------


## Eternal Jew

> - почему передаются памятники федерального значения организации, которая не может их поддерживать в нормальном состоянии?
> - почему выделяются средства на реставрация недвижимости, не принадлежащей государству?


PampKin Head, попутно (раз к слову пришлось) задам Вашим оппонента еще парочку аналогичных вопросов:

- почему в официальной государственной структуре, более того - в силовом министерстве, из сотрудников вымогают "пожертовования" на строительство православного храма, стоящего на территории этой конторы?
- почему "батюшки" присутствуют практически на всех торжественных мероприятиях этой самой официальной конторы: "окормляют", "окропляют" и т.п.
- почему самый большой храм Н-ской области строят при помощи "ребят из стройбата"?
- почему "пожертовования" на этот храм практически выбивают из всех коммерческих структур?

----------


## Jamtso

Когда в Ростове хотели высыпать песок мандалы Будды Медицины в Дон, попы устроили скандал : " Как так в нашу реку, освященную крещением, загрязнять таким нечистым песком....!" Сам Тело Ринпоче приехал разбираться с местным Владыкой. А потом, кажется, в Элисту заехал Кураев и очень сетовал, что буддийский песок в Ростове - на исконно православной земле - таки высыпали в реку. Вот такой буддийско-православный диалог.

----------


## Jamtso

Когда в Ростове хотели высыпать песок мандалы Будды Медицины в Дон, попы устроили скандал : " Как так в нашу реку, освященную крещением, загрязнять таким нечистым песком....!" Сам Тело Ринпоче приехал разбираться с местным Владыкой. А потом, кажется, в Элисту заехал Кураев и очень сетовал, что буддийский песок в Ростове - на исконно православной земле - таки высыпали в реку. Вот такой буддийско-православный диалог.

----------


## sergey

Не нашел я по вашей ссылке, что Анатхапиндика обнищал после дарения рощи. Наличного золота у него не хватило, это да. Но не пишут, что он обнищал тогда. Пишут например, что он после дарения рощи кормил монахов, живших там. Но это не принципиально. Можете еще посмотреть по ссылкам, что привел я.




> Дарили Будде подарки?


Дарили парки, несколько, я уже про это написал, дарили с избытком ткани, в том числе драгоценные, дарили вихары. А речь шла о Троицком храме в СПб.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Когда в Ростове хотели высыпать песок мандалы Будды Медицины в Дон, попы устроили скандал : " Как так в нашу реку, освященную крещением, загрязнять таким нечистым песком....!" Сам Тело Ринпоче приехал разбираться с местным Владыкой. А потом, кажется, в Элисту заехал Кураев и очень сетовал, что буддийский песок в Ростове - на исконно православной земле - таки высыпали в реку. Вот такой буддийско-православный диалог.


А мне нравится такой подход: мочу, фекалии сливать в освященную реку - это легко, а вот песок иноверский...

----------


## Eternal Jew

> А мне нравится такой подход: мочу, фекалии сливать в освященную реку - это легко, а вот песок иноверский...


PampKin, Вы ничего не понимаете! Моча и фекалии - они же местные, православные, а значит - кошерные. Прогонят их сквозь "очистную" станцию (специально в кавычках написал) - и обратно в водопровод... Вполне пригодно для питья!  А песок, как Вы правильно отметили "и-но-вер-ский"!  :Smilie:  

Есть такая хорошая пословица - "сколько не ...  - все равно - "божья роса"!



P.S. Хотя, с точки зрения Ваджраяны, все не так уж и плохо. Ибо моча и фекалии - это всё та же "маха панча амрита"  :Smilie:  

... для тех, кто не в курсе разных неаппетитных тантрических подробностей, специально не привожу никаких пояснений.

----------


## Alex

Прошу прощения, я, похоже, несколько отвлекся от темы.

Что здесь обсуждается и что предлагается практически сделать участникам дискуссии?

----------


## Ондрий

> Что здесь обсуждается и что предлагается практически сделать участникам дискуссии?


определитится/высказаться в своей гражданской позиции или менять гражданство

----------


## Alex

Высказаться в гражданской позиции по поводу чего?

----------


## Грег

> ...- почему самый большой храм Н-ской области строят при помощи "ребят из стройбата"?
> ...


Почему при проведении работ по кондиционировнию в Генеральном Штабе вооружённых сил России штабные генералы пристают к инженерам с предложением использовать собственных подчинённых на каких-либо работах за определённую плату (реальные случаи, а не теоретические)?

Почему, я будучи рядовым Советской Армии, работал в личном хозяйстве своих коммандиров?

Отвечу - беспросветная коррупция.

Вот только при чём здесь Буддийский Форум?

----------


## Грег

> Прошу прощения, я, похоже, несколько отвлекся от темы.
> 
> Что здесь обсуждается и что предлагается практически сделать участникам дискуссии?


Ничего, ИМХО! Это чёс языка.

А! Вот ещё какой аргумент - "А вдруг кто-нибудь задумается над моими словами и это ему поможет".  :Smilie:  Сталкивался с такой версией (не обязательно на форуме).

----------


## Грег

> определитится/высказаться в своей гражданской позиции или менять гражданство


Я не хочу менять гражданство (по крайней мере пока  :Smilie:  ) или пока нет угрозы сесть в концлагерь за убеждения  :Smilie: , хотя вот тут говорили, что уже может быть поздно, где-то рядом уже ходит Гитлер и хочет поджечь мою любимую подушку.
И иметь некую гражданскую позицию у меня тоже желания нет.  :Smilie:

----------


## Борис

> Прошу прощения, я, похоже, несколько отвлекся от темы.
> Что здесь обсуждается и что предлагается практически сделать участникам дискуссии?


Православие вообще и особенно - русское православие на текущий момент - слишком сложное, многослойное, да и противоречивое явление.

Вполне можно было бы, подойдя с умом, свою нишу поискать, да еще и на этих противоречиях в случае необходимости сыграть и найти достойный выход из ситуации, связанной с возможными трудностями буддистов. 

Однако *в нынешней парадигме* развития буддизма в СНГ, завязанной на полувоинствующий религиозный псевдопуризм и слепое копирование (при создании общин и выстраивании их отношений с окружающей небуддийской средой) чужих образцов -

*буддисты, кажется, уже не могут реагировать иначе*, как посредством разных деконструктивных (или, по крайней мере, очень неоднозначных)* действий, типа огульных нападок на РПЦ или участия в очередном Майдане

Такая вот фигня  :Frown: 

--------------------
* для идейных сторонников некоторых действий: хорошо, "_неоднозначно воспринимаемых_" - так пойдет?  :Wink:

----------


## PampKin Head

> буддисты, кажется, уже не могут реагировать иначе, как посредством разных деконструктивных (или, по крайней мере, очень неоднозначных)* действий, типа огульных нападок на РПЦ и


Почему огульно? Тезисы были подтверждены фактами из источников, которыми любой может воспользоваться.

P.S. Лично мне все понятно. Посему учу английский и читаю буклеты на досуге с сайта http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/gener...tion/index.htm / http://www.studyinaustralia.gov.au/Sia/Splash.aspx / http://www.dfait-maeci.gc.ca/mission...mm/menu-en.asp + получаю второе высшее. 

Прощай, немытая Россия,
Страна рабов, страна господ,
И вы, мундиры голубые,
И ты, им преданный народ.

Быть может, за стеной Кавказа
Укроюсь от твоих пашей,
От их всевидящего глаза,
От их всеслышащих ушей.

(с) Лермонтов, 1841

P.S.S. Русская народная традиция (Ермак, казаки): вперед; подальше отсюда; к свежему воздуху, подальше от гальванизируемых смердящих трупов прошлого... Моя личная свобода везде со мной.

Теплое место, но улицы ждут
        Отпечатков наших ног.
        Звездная пыль - на сапогах.
        Мягкое кресло, клетчатый плед,
        Не нажатый вовремя курок.
        Солнечный день - в ослепительных снах.

                Группа крови - на рукаве,
                Мой порядковый номер - на рукаве,
                Пожелай мне удачи в бою, пожелай мне:
                Не остаться в этой траве,
                Не остаться в этой траве.
                Пожелай мне удачи, пожелай мне удачи!

И есть чем платить, но я не хочу
        Победы любой ценой.
        Я никому не хочу ставить ногу на грудь.
        Я хотел бы остаться с тобой,
        Просто остаться с тобой,
        Но высокая в небе звезда зовет меня в путь.

----------


## Борис

В теме уже говорилось о том, что господдержка религии (за счет, так или иначе, трудового народа) - общепринятая практика, без которой Сангхе (Церкви, раввинату, "муллату", "брахманату", и т.д.) не тяжко будет.

Так что одно обвинение мог бы и снять. Здесь, по крайней мере.
(В дискуссии с ура-праволсавными можно и применить его, коли зарвутся; а здесь - только злобу разжигать)

----------


## PampKin Head

> В теме уже говорилось о том, что господдержка религии (за счет, так или иначе, трудового народа) - общепринятая практика, без которой Сангхе (Церкви, раввинату, "муллату", "брахманату", и т.д.) не тяжко будет.
> 
> Так что одно обвинение мог бы и снять. Здесь, по крайней мере.
> (В дискуссии с ура-праволсавными можно и применить его, коли зарвутся; а здесь - только злобу разжигать)


Общепринятая практика - убивать врагов и их детей...

Будда мог обеспечить любую поддержку из госбюджета у папы. Но с ним ушли гордые Шакьи (см. историю посещения Буддой Капилавасту)... И вот эти гордецы стали стали жить на подаяние. 

До последнего дня Шакьямуни ходил с чашей, сказав: "Дхарма добродетельна в начале, середине и конце".

А "слишком человеческое" не интересно, извините... Крыши надо чинить самим, не занимаясь петтингом  власти разных уровней. 
*
Десперадо*:
- Ваше пиво - моча!
- А мы знаем, потому что туда [censored]!

----------


## Грег

Можно ещё почитать "Горе от ума"  :Smilie: .

ИМХО, достаточно полезная книга для того, чтобы посмотреть на свой ум со стороны.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> P.S. Лично мне все понятно.


 :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:  

Какая радость, что существуют люди, которые во всём разобрались и которым ВСЁ! понятно.

Слава буддам, что хоть кто-то разобрался окончательно и во ВСЁМ!

Добро пожаловать в клуб Романа Алексеевича Снежко!
http://ariom.ru/forum/t10097-0-asc-0...d82a737eebf365

А вот нам, "вышивающим крестиком в Домах Пионэров" печально, ибо ничего не понятно. 
 :Frown:

----------


## Грег

> ...
> P.S. Лично мне все понятно. Посему учу английский и читаю буклеты на досуге с сайта http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/gener...tion/index.htm / http://www.studyinaustralia.gov.au/Sia/Splash.aspx / http://www.dfait-maeci.gc.ca/mission...mm/menu-en.asp + получаю второе высшее. 
> ...


Пампкин, ты что, уже бежать собрался? Дык, от себя-то не убежишь, ИМХО. 
Думаешь, в соседнем огороде яблоки вкуснее? Или испугался, что опять придёт Гитлер, сожжёт любимую подушку и на всю оставшуюся жизнь заточит в концлагерь?
А может лучше куда-нидь в Азию, да в пещерку, а не в Канаду, да в Австралию?

PS. Т.е. выход вот такой - наговорить как всё тут в "этой стране" плохо и свалить туда, где хорошо, да?

PPS. Вот ты давеча говорил о Будде. Приводил всяческие исторические факты и его действия как пример. У него тоже было желание эмигрировать туда, где ему будет жить легче?

----------


## Грег

> ..
> Да, да... Вот такой у меня после Афганистана юмор. Я ж нигде не был, ничего не видел. Не в пример пионэрам-мичуринцам из-под яблони.


Ну понятно...
Добро пожаловать в клуб Романа Алексеевича Снежко!  :Smilie: 
http://ariom.ru/forum/t10097-0-asc-0...d82a737eebf365

Точно... Избавь нас от такой заботы...

----------


## Ондрий

> Ничего, ИМХО! Это чёс языка.


а вы предлагаете расслабится и получать удовольствие.

на что мой ответ:

"не суетись под клиентом!" (С)

----------


## Грег

> а вы предлагаете расслабится и получать удовольствие.
> 
> наш ответ:
> 
> "не суетись под клиентом!" (С)


Я предлагаю не торопиться с ОКОНЧАТЕЛЬНЫМИ выводами. И задуматься - так ли уж всё понятно, как ты думаешь и такой ли из тебя крутой предсказатель будущего.

А уж коли оказался под клиентом, то выполняй свои обязанности, и задуматься - а сам-то ты достоин иной участи?

----------


## Alex

Тьфу.

----------


## Ондрий

> Я предлагаю не торопиться с ОКОНЧАТЕЛЬНЫМИ выводами. И задуматься - так ли уж всё понятно, как ты думаешь и такой ли из тебя крутой предсказатель будущего.


вообще то и ежу понятно, куда еще понятнее то? Тенденции очевидны... не первый случай на деревне.


Сергей - окончательные выводы только одни - мы все умрем. А вот как мы проживем - большой вопрос.




> А уж коли оказался под клиентом, то выполняй свои обязанности, и задуматься - а сам-то ты достоин иной участи?


Ну это не наша философия. Вас имеют - вот вы и крепчайте. Как там еще говорят  - с волками жить  - по волчьи выть? Войте. А я буду кусать.

----------


## Грег

> Да я  же о вас, малолетний Вы [censored], ...


В оригинале было так (в неисправленном виде):




> Да я о тебе же, малолетний ты д[censored]б ...


Пампкин, спасибо!  Не знал как подписаться, ты мне глаза открыл.

----------


## Грег

> ... Ну это не наша философия. Вас имеют - вот вы и крепчайте. Как там еще говорят  - с волками жить  - по волчьи выть? Войте. А я буду кусать.


Вперёд! Все на борьбу с сансарой! Где записаться в добровольцы? Где выдают оружие?

А вообще, shubhar, это ваше личное дело как поступать в той или иной ситуации.
Но вот, говорят, тибетские ламы, попавшие в китайские застенки во время культурной революции, думали только о том, как бы не потерять сострадание к мучившим их китайцам.

PS. Думаю, что если бы Далай лама, обладал схожим с вами мышлением, то давно бы закупил оружия и организовал бы сопротивление в Тибете.

----------


## Маша_ла

Ребята. Я думаю, даже уверена, что еще одну жизнь тут вполне прожить можно. А может и больше, чем 1. Мне лично никто жить и изучать Буддизм не мешает. Наоборот. Все, что происходит - это как бы учение и интересно очень поэтому. 
Пампкин, не уезжай! Все равно же, вернешься и скучать будешь.
Хотя, у каждого свой путь, но все же. Где жить, по-моему, без разницы.
Страданий везде хватает - и там, где экология получше и много солнца, и там где все наоборот. Это всё - одно и тоже, и мы - посередине. Думать, что где-то лучше - смешно. Свои страдания и свое восприятие мы всегда берем с собой, где бы мы ни были. Проблем везде хватает. Тут они, по крайней мере, свои родные. Везде хватает бреда, в любой стране. Я так думаю.

Вообще, это тред про Далай Ламу? А то я только эту стр. прочитала.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Пампкин, не уезжай! Все равно же, вернешься и скучать будешь.


Скучать? После пары месяцев в четырех стенах человек приобретает уникальное свойство: иметь дело с самим собой, никакой скуки. Цирк, который всегда с тобой.

----------


## Ондрий

> А вообще, shubhar, это ваше личное дело как поступать в той или иной стуации. Но вот, говорят, тибетские ламы, попавшие в китайские застенки во время культурной революции, думали только о том, как бы не потерять сострадание к мучившим их китайцам.


А кто теряет сострадание? Это вы о чем-то не о том  :Wink: . исключительно из сострадания к тем, кто за...   ...бивает голову людям бредом и делает из него быдло. Очень я им сострадаю.

Да нас тоже _начинается_ культурная революция... тихоползущая.

----------


## Грег

> Скучать? После пары месяцев четырех стенах человек приобретает уникальное свойство: иметь дело с самим собой, никакой скуки. Цирк, который всегда с тобой.


Хм... Так зачем тогда вообше уезжать?  :Confused:  
Разве в концлагере или тюрьме нас не обеспечат четырьмя стенами?  :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## Грег

> А кто теряет сострадание? Это вы о чем-то не о том . исключительно из сострадания к тем, кто за...   ...бивает голову людям бредом и делает из него быдло. Очень я им сострадаю.


Т.е. вы предлагаете из сострадания надавать по башке тому, кто вас, по вашему мнению, чем-то обидел?  :Smilie:  Типа, добро должно быть с зубами?
А как определить, что из величайшего сострадания не будет (т.е. вами) отвешено в ответ несколько больше вами полученного?
А где вообще такие учения получить можно?

PS. Не из подобного ли сострадания, последователи культа Шукдена убили монахов в Индии?

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Вообще, это тред про Далай Ламу? А то я только эту стр. прочитала.


О Далай ламе только первый пост. И то, косвенный.
И к обсуждаемому в теме он никаким образом не относится, т.е. вообще лишний.
В теме обуждается желание власти "Ридигера и Со." И попутно воровство, нецелевое расходование средств правящей властной верхушки "этой страны".
Ну и про ВВП, попутно...

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Да нас тоже _начинается_ культурная революция... тихоползущая.


А что, она когда-нибудь кончалась? Или есть надежда на её прекращение?  :Smilie:

----------


## Иилья

оффтоп.
Снежко жжот!!!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## Грег

> оффтоп.
> Снежко жжот!!!!!


Ещё бы!  :Smilie: 
И что интересно, он, похоже, сам верит во всё, что говорит.
Точнее, нет... не верит, а знает!, что это так.

----------


## Иилья

Ужос то какой. :EEK!:  
Это же клиника. Психопатология. Хрестоматия.

----------


## Грег

> ..
> Ну это не наша философия. Вас имеют - вот вы и крепчайте. ...


А вас, как и меня, как и всех остальных, по-любому имеют. Имеют Неоднократно, Непрерывно и Постоянно (Первая Благородная Истина  :Smilie: ). Сансара нас всех имеет. И имеет по-крупному. И как бы мы ни скалились или не кусались, никуда мы от неё не денемся и своими огрызаниями и кусаниями только погружаем себя всё глубже и глубже туда, где нас всё больше и больше имеют. Вот такое ИМХО.
Так что расслабтесь, shubhar  :Smilie: , больше нас кто-то поимел или меньше, нет никакой разницы на бесконечной прямой череды наших перерождений.

PS. Вот тут поступки Будды неоднократно в пример приводились. Будда тоже огрызался, кусался? Или ему было легче чем нам и ему из-за этого не приходилось кусаться?

----------


## Иилья

А вообще...оставьте вы уже друг с другом приператься с переходом на личности.
Пустое это...чесслово. По началу интересно было читать...а сейчас уже нет, потому что начали на личности переходить.

----------


## Грег

> Ужос то какой. 
> Это же клиника. Психопатология. Хрестоматия.


Кто его знает... Возможно человек действительно чего-то добился в практике, но похоже, что застрял где-то в процессе, приняв промежуточные результаты за окончательные.
хотя... кто его знает  :Wink:  ..

----------


## Грег

> А вообще...оставьте вы уже друг с другом приператься с переходом на личности.
> Пустое это...чесслово. По началу интересно было читать...а сейчас уже нет, потому что начали на личности переходить.


 :Smilie: 
Я знаю, что пустое. Скажу больше - вредное.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

> Т.е. вы предлагаете из сострадания надавать по башке тому, кто вас, по вашему мнению, чем-то обидел?


у вас кроме как дать в бубен/не-дать в бубен фантазия дальше не генерируется? 

---------
подсказка (шшшш!):
Ну например, в своей, отдельно взятой личности *выдавить из себя раба* (божьего - как вариант) и помочь разъяснением ближнему...  другу, брату, свату, вырастить своего ребенка достойным думающим человеком, а не верноподданическим быдло, со всем соглашающимся, *лишь бы не били*. НЕ НУЖНО брать за жабры и проповедовать - достаточно самому быть таким, тогда вам будет что ответить на вопросы "папа/мама/дядя/тётя, а почему у нас так..."

----------


## Грег

> у вас кроме как дать в бубен/не-дать в бубен фантазия дальше не генерируется? 
> ...


Вы говорили о том, что будете кусаться.  :Wink:  
Насколько я понял,  кусаться вы собираетесь в ответ на некие внешние раздражители. Я правильно понял?



> ---------
> подсказка (шшшш!):
> Ну например, в своей, отдельно взятой личности *выдавить из себя раба* (божьего - как вариант) и помочь разъяснением ближнему...  другу, брату, свату, вырастить своего ребенка достойным думающим человеком, а не верноподданическим быдло.


Попробуйте!
Вот только сосуд должен быть готов к этому - чистый, недырявый и неперевёрнутый.

PS. "раб божий" - это всего-лишь практика преодоления своего "Я", своего эго. По крайней мере, с буддийских позиций она так для меня и выглядит, ИМХО. Ну а уж если кто-то считает её самоценной, то уж ничего не поделаешь, на данный момент. Пусть хотя бы от своего эгоизма освободится с её помощью.

----------


## Грег

> ... достаточно самому быть таким, тогда вам будет что ответить на вопросы "папа/мама/дядя/тётя, а почему у нас так...


Это всё красивые слова.  :Wink:  Ну.. навроде наличия твёрдой гражданской позиции.  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

> Вы говорили о том, что будете кусаться.  
> Насколько я понял,  кусаться вы собираетесь в ответ на некие внешние раздражители. Я правильно понял?
> 
> Попробуйте!
> Вот только сосуд должен быть готов к этому - чистый, недырявый и неперевёрнутый.
> 
> PS. "раб божий" - это всего-лишь практика преодоления своего "Я", своего эго. По крайней мере, с буддийских позиций она так для меня и выглядит, ИМХО. Ну а уж если кто-то считает её самоценной, то уж ничего не поделаешь, на данный момент. Пусть хотя бы от своего эгоизма освободится с её помощью.


Вы уверены что при отутствиии Учения о Праджняпарамите православная практика позволяет преодолеть свое "я"?

----------


## Грег

> ... ... а не верноподданическим быдло, со всем соглашающимся, *лишь бы не били*[/COLOR]


Что же вас в крайности-то бросает?  :Smilie: 
Типа, если в ответ не кусаешь, то значит ты со всем соглашающееся верноподданическое быдло.
Достаточно каждому заниматься своим делом, растить детей, у кого они есть, и учить их быть добрее ко всем существам. А вы что предлагаете? Учить кусаться в ответ на какой-либо раздражитель? Глупая собака бросается на бьющую её по спине палку, не замечая, что в руках её держит человек.

----------


## Ондрий

> Вы говорили о том, что будете кусаться.  
> Насколько я понял,  кусаться вы собираетесь в ответ на некие внешние раздражители. Я правильно понял?


Не могу быть уверен, что вы верно поняли в очередной раз. Не готов ответить на ваш вопрос о том, что вы поняли.




> Попробуйте!
> Вот только сосуд должен быть готов к этому - чистый, недырявый и неперевёрнутый.


Т.е. у тех кто не суетится под клиентом, уже нет шансов?  :Wink: 




> PS. "раб божий" - это всего-лишь практика преодоления своего "Я", своего эго...


Дело вкуса. Есть много прекрасных мест - церковные приходы, семинарии, монастыри. Вагон возможностей!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Маша_ла

Пампкин, скучать будешь не сам с собой наедине, а будешь скучать по 4 временам года и по всей здешней реальности, по людям, по еде даже. 
Хотя, почему бы и нет, такой опыт тоже может быть нужен  :Smilie:  В этой Австралии, например, аборигенов знаешь как притесняют.. Уу.. И вообще.. Ну, сам увидишь. 
Зато там такие центры буддийские, что мама не горюй  :Smilie:  В смысле, зашибись. Классные центры. 
А практиковать - какая разница где, лишь бы практиковать  :Smilie: 

Я так и не поняла о чем этот тред и понимать уже не хочу  :Smilie: 
Бон нюи  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> Вы уверены что при отутствиии Учения о Праджняпарамите православная практика позволяет преодолеть свое "я"?


А вы ею занимались?

PS. Что изменит мой ответ "уверен" или наоборот "не уверен"? Вы измените свою оценку?
Поэтому, отвечать не буду.

----------


## Ондрий

> Глупая собака бросается на бьющую её по спине палку, не замечая, что в руках её держит человек.


читайте выше мою подсказку - там написано.

Т.о. вы выставляете только 2 альтернативы - суетится или не-суетится под клиентом. Опять таки - дело вкуса  :Smilie: 

Моя же задача - по него не попадать. У нас с вами просто разные критерии ценностей.

----------


## Грег

> ... 
> Я так и не поняла о чем этот тред и понимать уже не хочу 
> Бон нюи


Это не важно.  :Smilie: 
Говорите о том, что вас на данный момент волнует.

----------


## Грег

> читайте выше мою подсказку - там написано.
> 
> Т.о. вы выставляете только 2 альтернативы - суетится или не-суетится под клиентом. Опять таки - дело вкуса


Я ничего не выставляю.  :Smilie: 
Но стараюсь помнить о наличии закона причины и следствия. Если оказался  под клиентом, ИМХО следует задуматься - благодаря чему?



> Моя же задача - по него не попадать. У нас с вами просто разные критерии ценностей.


 :Smilie:  
Кто знает...
"Знал бы, где упасть, соломки подстелил бы". Народная мудрость.  :Wink:  

Планы - это хорошо, но настолько ли уж  мы хозяева своей жизни?  :Wink:  
Размышляем о непостоянстве!

----------


## Грег

> Не могу быть уверен, что вы верно поняли в очередной раз. Не готов ответить на ваш вопрос о том, что вы поняли.


Так поясните, дураку.  :Smilie:  Помогите, так сказать, разъяснением ближнему!  :Smilie: 



> Т.е. у тех кто не суетится под клиентом, уже нет шансов?


Ну почему же?  :Smilie: 
Даже в случае летального исхода шансы есть - жизнь-то одной не ограничивается.  :Wink:  



> Дело вкуса. Есть много прекрасных мест - церковные приходы, семинарии, монастыри. Вагон возможностей!


О том и речь!
Кому-то поможет одно, кому-то - другое. На всех методов хватит.

----------


## Dondhup

> А вы ею занимались?
> 
> PS. Что изменит мой ответ "уверен" или наоборот "не уверен"? Вы измените свою оценку?
> Поэтому, отвечать не буду.


Без Учения о пустоте преодолеть неверное представление о собственном эго невозможно, не говоря уже о том, что  теизм вообще и православие в частности не ведет к Освобождению.

----------


## Грег

> Понятно. Русская классика - дальше вопроса "кто виноват?" не заходит. Ну думайте, думайте.... Надеюсь, вам хватит жизненного срока, чтобы перейти ко второй части дилеммы.


А вы нашли ответ?  :Smilie: 
Перешли ко второй части дилеммы?

PS. Кстати, поясните мне, дураку, а что за дилемма?

----------


## Dondhup

> Так поясните, дураку.  Помогите, так сказать, разъяснением ближнему! 
> 
> Ну почему же? 
> Даже в случае летального исхода шансы есть - жизнь-то одной не ограничивается.  
> 
> О том и речь!
> Кому-то поможет одно, кому-то - другое. На всех методов хватит.


В чем помочь?
Достичь полного и окончательного освобождения от власти кармы и аффекто можно только практикуя Учение Будды, а никак не православие. При удачном стечение обстоятельств (накопленной благой карме) практика нравтсвенности в рамках православия может ждать рождение богом желаний и в крайнем случае сферы форм. 
Вы буддист или нет?

----------


## Грег

> В чем помочь?
> Достичь полного и окончательного освобождения от власти кармы и аффекто можно только практикуя Учение Будды, а никак не православие. При удачном стечение обстоятельств (накопленной благой карме) практика нравтсвенности в рамках православия может ждать рождение богом желаний и в крайнем случае сферы форм. 
> Вы буддист или нет?


1. Не пытайтесь решить кто куда попадает, вы не распределяете места ни на небе, ни в Нирване - это ваши фантазии. Вы не можете этого знать. Или можете и распределяете?   :Smilie:  Или вы были в сферах форм и помните своё рождение богом желаний?
2. Я ни одним словом не обмолвился о достижении полного и окончательного освобождения от власти кармы кем-либо и при помощи каких-либо учений.
Так что вы сейчас оппонируете вашему же утверждению.
3. Я говорил, только о том, что принятие себя в качестве раба божьего, вполне может быть практикой преодоления своего ЭГО. Ни о чём другом, окромя понятия "раб божий" я не говорил.

----------


## Грег

> я с нее и начал, чего и вам желаю


Аааа! Так вы об отношениях с клиентом!  :Smilie: 
Для меня такой дилеммы не существует. Это ваша дилемма.

----------


## Грег

> ... быстро же вас память подводит


Не, не подводит.  :Smilie: 
Просто, я её дилеммой, требующей решения не считаю, поэтому и не придаю ей значения.  :Wink:

----------


## Ондрий

> Аааа! Так вы об отношениях с клиентом! 
> Для меня такой дилеммы не существует. Это ваша дилемма.


я в курсе уже - вы просто получаете удовольствие  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> я в курсе уже - вы просто получаете удовольствие


Дело не в том, получаем мы или не получаем - мы УЖЕ находимся в Сансаре.
И получать ли нам от неё удовольствие или не получать, каждый решает сам.
Получение или неполучение удовольствия не решает проблему нахождение в сансаре.
А насколько я , глупец, понимаю, буддийское учение - это лодка, выводящая из сансары.

----------


## Dondhup

> 1. Не пытайтесь решить кто куда попадает, вы не распределяете места ни на небе, ни в Нирване - это ваши фантазии. Вы не можете этого знать. Или можете и распределяете?   Или вы были в сферах форм и помните своё рождение богом желаний?
> 2. Я ни одним словом не обмолвился о достижении полного и окончательного освобождения от власти кармы кем-либо и при помощи каких-либо учений.
> Так что вы сейчас оппонируете вашему же утверждению.
> 3. Я говорил, только о том, что принятие себя в качестве раба божьего, вполне может быть практикой преодоления своего ЭГО. Ни о чём другом, окромя понятия "раб божий" я не говорил.


Причем тут фантазии.
Никто места не распределяет кроме самого себя.
Практика нравственности и аскезы ведет к рождению богом сферы желаний.
Практика однонаправленного сосредоточения (умная молитва) - богом сферы форм.


Практика Дхармы ведет к достижению состояния Архата или Пратьекабудды Малой колесницы или Будды в зависимости ит целей и задач.

Это Ламрим.

Принимать же себя в качестве раба несуществующего объекта (т.е. бога-творца) может в какой то степени  и помочь смирить эго, но во многом приведет к накоплению ложного воззрения о существование бога-творца и прочем.

----------


## Грег

> Причем тут фантазии.
> Никто места не распределяет кроме самого себя.
> Практика нравственности и аскезы ведет к рождению богом сферы желаний.
> Практика однонаправленного сосредоточения (умная молитва) - богом сферы форм.


Как-то у вас всё просто - этот - туда, а этот - туда.  :Smilie: 
Вы словно регулировщик на перекрёстке, который знает ОДНОЗНАЧНО кого, куда, когда и какая дорога приведёт.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Принимать же себя в качестве раба несуществующего объекта (т.е. бога-творца) может в какой то степени  и помочь смирить эго, но во многом приведет к накоплению ложного воззрения о существование бога-творца и прочем.


Ну что же. Для кого-то и это достижение. Иначе бы сразу в ад.  :Smilie: 
В следующей жизни он сделает ещё один маленький шажок в сторону освобождения. И так мало-помалу, доберётся, или, по крайней мере в аду не окажется.

----------


## Ондрий

> Дело не в том, получаем мы или не получаем - мы УЖЕ находимся в Сансаре.


вы о чем-то своём затянули. Тред о РПЦ был. Вам действительно не важно о чем темы, лишь бы просто общаться?




> получение или неполучение удовольствия не решает проблему нахождение в сансаре.


см. 1 Благородную Истину.

----------


## Ондрий

Dondhup!! Ну хочет человек в рай попасть! Ну чё мы все пристали?  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> вы о чем - то своём затянули. Тред о РПЦ был. Вам действительно не важно о чем темы, лишь бы просто общаться?


Хм... А мне казалось что, а втор темы запостил новость о возможном христиано-буддийском диалоге. В которой некоторые форумчане заподозрили козни и происки "Ридигера и Со".

Так что, я беседую в рамках обозначенной в топике темы новости.



> см. 1 Благородную Истину.


1 Благородная Истина говорит об осознании своего положения в сансаре.
Получение или неполучение удовольствия тут, ИМХО, не при чём.

----------


## Грег

> Dondhup!! Ну хочет человек в рай попасть! Ну чё мы все пристали?


shubhar, давайте мы не будем думать и решать за других то, что они хотят, не хотят или куда стремятся, пока они сами нам об этоим не скажут.

Так вот! - я не говорил, что куда-либо стремлюсь. Не говорил и о стремлнии в Рай! Не нужно фантазировать.

----------


## Dondhup

> Dondhup!! Ну хочет человек в рай попасть! Ну чё мы все пристали?


 :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

> Хм... А мне казалось что, а втор темы запостил новость о возможном христиано-буддийском диалоге. В которой некоторые форумчане заподозрили козни и происки "Ридигера и Со".


Угу. А причем тут Сансара?

Ниче себе происки. С ЕСДЛ хотят поговорить "по-понятиям" на предмет распространения Дхармы в христианских регионах. Пожурить так типа.




> 1 Благородная Истина говорит об осознании своего *положения* в сансаре.
> Получение или неполучение удовольствия тут, ИМХО, не при чём.


интересная у вас трактовка. ну-ну.

что вас все на позы-то тянет?  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

> shubhar, давайте мы не будем думать и решать за других то, что они хотят, не хотят или куда стремятся, пока они сами нам об этоим не скажут.


ну вы ж сами сказали - хотите практиковать "раба божьего".

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Ниче себе происки. С ЕСДЛ хотят поговорить "по-понятиям" на предмет распространения Дхармы в христианских регионах. Пожурить так типа.


И правильно делают. Если такое будет в буддийских регионах, то, как вы сказали, "по-понятиям" будут говорить уже там. И вы первый будете возмущаться -  "какого ... это они со своим христианством лезут в буддийские регионы". Или не будете?  :Smilie: 



> интересная у вас трактовка. ну-ну.


"всё есть страдание".

Что не так?

Объясните дураку, при чём здесь удовольствие?



> что вас все на позы-то тянет?


Какие позы?

----------


## Грег

> ну вы ж сами сказали - хотите практиковать "раба божьего".


Где сказал? Когда?  :Confused:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  
Процитируйте, пожалуйста!

----------


## Ондрий

> И правильно делают. Если такое будет в буддийских регионах, то по-понятиям будут говорить уже там. И вы первый будете возмущаться -  "какого ... это они со своим христианством лезут в буддийские регионы". Или не будете?


Нет, не буду. Хотя христиане-миссионеры именно "лезут" - подкуп ауткастовых в Индии и прочее. Писал не раз, что теократия - не гут. Гут - диспуты, при которых побеждает лучший, а не палка начальнега, который говорит во что мне верить.

Вы были на лекциях Тибетских Учителей? Российские Дхарма-центры ведут пропаганду в массах? Таки есть разница, не надо передергивать подобными сравнениями.





> Где сказал? Когда?
> Процитируйте, пожалуйста!


у вас решительно провалы в памяти. Сергей - давайте ко сну отходить, поздно уже, а то забудете еще что-нибудь  :Wink:

----------


## Толя

> "раб божий" - это всего-лишь практика преодоления своего "Я", своего эго. По крайней мере, с буддийских позиций она так для меня и выглядит, ИМХО.


Странно в первую очередь то, что буддизм ни под каким видом, кроме местоимения в последнем случае, применительно к собранию причин и условий и слова в первом, существование эго и я не признает, следовательно и преодоление того, чего и так не было, выглядит как война с ветряными мельницами. То есть заблуждение от такой борьбы усиливается. А буддизм же не учит тому, как закреплять свои заблуждения.

----------


## Грег

> Нет, не буду. Хотя христиане-миссионеры именно "лезут" - подкуп ауткастовых в Индии и прочее. Писал не раз, что теократия - не гут. Гут - диспуты, при которых побеждает лучший, а не палка начальнега, который говорит во что мне верить.


Ну так дайте шанс хотя бы начать-то дилог. Дайте встретиться первый раз тем, кто ещё никогда не встречался. Пусть сами найдут общий язык. Я думаю, Далай лама гораздо мудрее и опытнее всех нас на форуме вместе взятых.
Я думаю он найдёт о чём поговорить. Что же мы пытаемся за него-то решить? Мы что, тоже Далай ламы? Это с нами хотят встретиться?

----------


## Грег

> Странно в первую очередь то, что буддизм ни под каким видом, кроме местоимения в последнем случае, существование эго и я не признает, следовательно и преодоление того, чего и так не было, выглядит как война с ветряными мельницами. То есть заблуждение от такой борьбы усиливается. А буддизм же не учит тому, как закреплять свои заблуждения.


Извините, конечно, но с вами я вступать в диспуты не буду. Без обид. Извините, если что. Ничего личного.
Ну это, конечно, если вы от меня какой-либо ответ хотите услышать.  :Smilie:

----------


## Толя

Сергей, я же вам не диспут предлагаю. Просто работа с ошибочными мыслями - это одно, а борьба с эго, хоть вы онтологический характер такой борьбы и не упоминали, подобным душком отдает. Кстати, недавнюю тему про "прорубиться сквозь эго" можно классифицировать именно как следствие схожего воззрения.

----------


## Грег

> Сергей, я же вам не диспут предлагаю. Просто работа с ошибочными мыслями - это одно, а борьба с эго, хоть вы онтологический характер такой борьбы и не упоминали, подобным душком отдает. Кстати, недавнюю тему про "прорубиться сквозь эго" можно классифицировать именно как следствие схожего воззрения.


С вашей точки зрения - да, но она не единственная. Это я уже вам говорил. Извините...

----------


## Грег

> у вас решительно провалы в памяти. Сергей - давайте ко сну отходить, поздно уже, а то забудете еще что-нибудь


Цитируйте, shubhar, ищите и цитируйте, не стесняйтесь!
Приведите конкретную цитату, где бы я говорил, что именно я хочу практиковать "раба божьего".  :Smilie:  Где я бы говорил именно о своей практике "раба божьего". Успехов!

----------


## Грег

да, действительно , спать пора.
Спокойной Ночи! Всем, спасибо  :Smilie:

----------


## Толя

> С вашей точки зрения - да, но она не единственная.


Из наблюдаемых здесь и обоснованных пока что единственная.

----------


## Грег

> Из наблюдаемых здесь и обоснованных пока что единственная.


без комментариев...  :Smilie: 
я уже знаком с вашей уверенностью в безошибочности ваших выводов.  :Smilie:

----------


## Aufenberg

Позволю себе вставить ремарку. Тут в ходе дискуссии прозвучало понятие "буддийские регионы". Что это такое я не знаю. 
Вот данные о переписи населения, например по Бурятии,
http://www.religare.ru/print10350.htm
67% населения - русские, 27% - буряты. О каком "буддийском" регионе может вообще идти речь, простите?
Смотрим данные по Калмыкии.
http://www.eawarn.ru/pub/Bull/WebHome/56_27.htm
Калмыки - 53%, русские 33%. И тут "чиста буддийского региона" не получается.
Более менее о "буддийском" регионе можно говорить только о Туве. 70% ее населения - тувинцы.
В остальных же случаях мы можем говорить только об этносах традиционно придерживающихся буддизма, но никак не о регионах. Мало того и тут не все так однородно, среди этих этносов есть не только буддисты, но и православные и вообще атеисты. Так что употребление понятия "буддийские регионы" по меньшей мере некорректно.

----------


## Karma Dorje

Aufenberg, буддийские регионы это где исповедывался буддизм на протяжении нескольких веков (историю ведь не выкинешь, конечно всех перестрелять и пересажать можно, что было сделано) А насчет ваших рассуждений, то я вам скажу чистых русских то ведь нету...  К примеру в Туве когда приезжают высокие Ламы, то очереди стоят с утра до вечере несколько дней - конечнео же не без фанатизма... Вам этого не понять

----------


## Грег

> ... Тут в ходе дискуссии прозвучало понятие "буддийские регионы". ...


Когда я говорил о буддийских регионах, то имел в виду "будийские регионы мира".
Далай лама ведь не из Калмыкии и не из Бурятии.  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

1. О христианских регионах:

русских - 70%, крещенных в возрасте до 3-х лет - 40%, крещеных после 3-х лет - 3-5%, знающих наизусть православный Символ Веры (и следующих Канону) - в рамках статистической погрешности...

Бог то - не лох (по их понятиям), ему "подсвечники" в качестве православных христиан не предъявишь. 

отсюда и истерия с челобитными Далай-Ламе http://religion.sova-center.ru/discu...ode=full&print




> Однако при изучении вопроса о конкретных формах религиозной практики, выяснилось, что подавляющее большинство лишь на словах заявляет о своей религиозности ("православности"). Например, в 1999 г. только 1% всех респондентов (3% назвавших себя верующими) сказали, что часто общаются со священниками, а 79% (61% верующих) ответили, что не общаются с ними никогда. В том же году полностью соблюдали пост только 4%, а 44% заявили, что никогда не раскрывали Библии. Поэтому исследователи постарались выделить категорию "настоящих", или "традиционных верующих". По их мнению, таковыми следует считать "лиц, которые: 1) идентифицируют себя как верующих; 2) верят в Бога, с которым можно вступить в личные отношения (а не "жизненную силу"); 3) считают себя православными и 4) или а) посещают церковь не реже раза в месяц, или б) часто молятся. *Таких людей оказалось в 1996 году 6%, в 1999 году — 7%". Но "если же мы чуть ужесточим критерии и к нашим четырем добавим, например, регулярное причащение, или соблюдение поста, или прочтение хотя бы раз хотя бы одного Нового Завета, или отсутствие веры в астрологию и переселение душ, группа традиционных верующих вообще "исчезнет".
> *
> К. Каарийнен и Д. Фурман делают вывод о том, что "слова "религиозное возрождение в России" могут употребляться только в кавычках. *Это возрождение имеет самый поверхностный и "идеологический" характер, не затрагивая более глубоких слоев сознания"*. Авторы отмечают, что *смешение конфессиональной и национальной идентичности, а также данные о соотношении "настоящих верующих" и тех, кто лишь на словах заявляет о своей приверженности православию, имеют особое значение для РПЦ, которая активно борется с "неправославными религиями": "Во-первых, социально-политические позиции РПЦ и, соответственно, все те материальные блага, которые она имеет, проистекают из-за наличия в русском массовом сознании связки "русский-православный". Поэтому распространение других религий… подрывает эту связь и угрожает социальному положению церкви. Во-вторых, очевидно, неправославные религии распространяются в значительной мере в том же узком социальном слое, в котором существует и традиционное православие. <…> Слой "настоящих" верующих очень узок, и совершенно ничтожные цифры, характеризующие удельный вес приверженцев неправославных религий в масштабах всего общества приобретают совсем иное значение, если рассматривать их с точки зрения этого слоя. Если "реальных" православных — менее 5% населения, то появление даже 1% "реальных" баптистов (а баптисты все — "реальные") означает для РПЦ потерю 20% потенциальных или действительных прихожан. В 1999 году на 1648 русских опрошенных нам "попались" 5 католиков, 7 протестантов, 2 свидетеля Иеговы, 1 адвентист седьмого дня и 1 буддист, т. е. 16 человек, что составляет менее 1%. В масштабах общества это ничтожно малая величина, однако, если сопоставлять число неправославных верующих с числом "традиционных" православных в той же выборке — 114 человек, 16 человек оказываются вполне "серьезной" цифрой".
> *
> РПЦ в последние годы всегда утверждала, что православных в России – большинство, хотя сама и не ведет статистического учета (дореволюционная практика учета крещений и, главное, регистрации прихожан давно забыта). Этапным в этом смысле является заявление, сделанное митрополитом Смоленским и Калининградским Кириллом, председателем ОВЦС МП, 23 сентября 2002 г. на пресс-конференции во время 8-го Международного фестиваля теле- и радиопрограмм "Радонеж": "Мы должны вообще забыть этот расхожий термин: многоконфессиональная страна: Россия- это православная страна с национальными и религиозными меньшинствами. Потому что все статистические исследования, которые проводятся в нашей стране дают совершенно ясную картину - наличия религиозных меньшинств и абсолютного православного большинства. Кстати, вот иногда мы робко говорим о том, что да, вы знаете, вот может и не надо включать при переписи графу "вероисповедание". А я считаю, что надо было бы включить. И, раз и навсегда, положить конец всем этим спекуляциям о многоконфессиональности. Если у нас 4-5% мусульман (вот какая статистика), так это же не многоконфессиональность, - это меньшинство. Если у нас меньше 1% людей неправославных христиан- это меньшинство, другой разговор, что меньшинство нельзя дискриминировать". Таким образом, РПЦ явно предпочитает критерий самоидентификации респондентов при подсчете числа своих приверженцев. Эта проблема имеет прямое отношение к дискуссиям по вопросам отношений государства с РПЦ, а также к полемике вокруг законопроектов о придании ряду конфессий статуса "традиционных".


Вот вам, бабушка, и юрьев день. (с) народный поговорка.

P.S. О "Ридигере и Ко"... Так у них в документах так и написано: Ридигер, Куняев... Погонялами в стиле "отец", "патриарх" пусть пользуются на своих малинах...

----------


## Aufenberg

> Aufenberg, буддийские регионы это где исповедывался буддизм на протяжении нескольких веков (историю ведь не выкинешь, конечно всех перестрелять и пересажать можно, что было сделано) А насчет ваших рассуждений, то я вам скажу чистых русских то ведь нету...  К примеру в Туве когда приезжают высокие Ламы, то очереди стоят с утра до вечере несколько дней - конечнео же не без фанатизма... Вам этого не понять


Чистых русских нету, совершенно верно. Я сам наполовину русский, на половину русский немец. Речь то не об этом вообще то. А о том, что на основании того, что в некоем субъекте РФ проживают 27 и 53% некоей этнической группы, традиционно исповедовавшей буддизм нельзя утверждать что данный регион является почему то "буддийским". Так же как нельзя утверждать на основании того, что большинство населения РФ является русскими (или "русскими", как Вам будет угодно), что Россия - православная страна. Не бывает буддийских и небуддийских регионов, не бывает православных и неправославных стран. Также как не бывает буддийских и православных этносов. Среди тех же русских, куча атеистов, агностиков, иеговистов, баптистов, кришнаитов, да мало ли кого. Равно как и среди бурят, калмыков. Единственным исключением можно назвать Саудовскую Аравию, где ислам закреплен законодательно и 99% верующих - мусульмане. Но у нас то пока еще светское государство и ни Россия в целом, и ни один из ее субъектов пока что еще не провозгласили православие (буддизм, ислам) государственной религией. Поэтому, извините меня, но тезис о том, что Бурятия, Калмыкия, Тува - буддийские регионы такая же нелепеца как тезис "Россия - православная страна".

----------


## Aufenberg

> Когда я говорил о буддийских регионах, то имел в виду "будийские регионы мира".
> Далай лама ведь не из Калмыкии и не из Бурятии.


Сергей, да и тибетцев тоже сложно назвать 100% буддийским этносом. До 1959г. там проживало достаточное количество мусульман. В Лхасе был целый мусульманский квартал.

----------


## PampKin Head

Точно! А если вспомнить проживавших в Лхасе на тот момент Харерера и его друга - так вообще получается "европейский этнос"...

Хотите 100% религиозный этнос? Есть рецепт из Библии!

http://jesuschrist.ru/bible/%C8%F1%F5%EE%E4/32



> 18 И когда Бог перестал говорить с Моисеем на горе Синае, дал ему две скрижали откровения, скрижали каменные, на которых написано было перстом Божиим.
> ...
> 1 Когда народ увидел, что Моисей долго не сходит с горы, то собрался к Аарону и сказал ему: встань и сделай нам бога, который бы шел перед нами, ибо с этим человеком, с Моисеем, который вывел нас из земли Египетской, не знаем, что сделалось.
> 2 И сказал им Аарон: выньте золотые серьги, которые в ушах ваших жен, ваших сыновей и ваших дочерей, и принесите ко мне.
> 3 И весь народ вынул золотые серьги из ушей своих и принесли к Аарону.
> 4 Он взял их из рук их, и сделал из них литого тельца, и обделал его резцом. И сказали они: вот бог твой, Израиль, который вывел тебя из земли Египетской!
> 5 Увидев сие, Аарон поставил пред ним жертвенник, и провозгласил Аарон, говоря: завтра праздник Господу.
> 6 На другой день они встали рано и принесли всесожжения и привели жертвы мирные: и сел народ есть и пить, а после встал играть.
> 7 И сказал Господь Моисею: поспеши сойти; ибо развратился народ твой, который ты вывел из земли Египетской;
> ...

----------


## Aufenberg

> Точно! А если вспомнить проживавших в Лхасе на тот момент Харерера и его друга - так вообще получается "европейский этнос"...


Харрера вообще то. Ну да ладно. Почитайте лит-ру по Тибету. Много интересного узнаете. Например о достаточно долго действовавшей там католической миссии ордена Иезуитов, небезуспешно вербовавшей сторонников среди местного населения.

----------


## Aufenberg

Я вообще не понимаю, если господа буддисты так уверены в истинности своей Дхармы, чего бояться православных с их "ложным авраамистическим учением"? : )) Равно как не понимаю чего боятся православные.
У некоторых тут наблюдается просто "авраамофобия". Пугают себя, смешат других.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Харрера вообще то. Ну да ладно. Почитайте лит-ру по Тибету. Много интересного узнаете. Например о достаточно долго действовавшей там католической миссии ордена Иезуитов, небезуспешно вербовавшей сторонников среди местного населения.


Вот я о том же: типично  христианская страна с группой дикарей-ламаистов. Эдакое Перу, только в другом полушарии.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я вообще не понимаю, если господа буддисты так уверены в истинности своей Дхармы, чего бояться православных с их "ложным авраамистическим учением"? : )) Равно как не понимаю чего боятся православные.
> У некоторых тут наблюдается просто "авраамофобия". Пугают себя, смешат других.


Лично я боюсь собственного участия в обычном русском бунте. "Бессмысленном и беспощадном", как известно. Не в качестве жертвы...

В этой стране "медленно запрягают, но быстро ездят"...

Тот, кто считает, что подобное здесь больше не повторится, - глубоко заблуждается...

_Чтоб совершить преступленье красиво
Нужно суметь полюбить красоту.
Или опошлишь избитым мотивом
Смелую мать наслажденья, мечту.
Часто, изранив себя безнадёжно,
Мы оскверняем проступком своим
Всё, что в могучем насилье мятежно,
Всё, что зовётся прекрасным и злым.
Но за позор свой жестоко накажет
Злого желанья преступная мать,
Жрец самозванцам на них же покажет,
Как нужно жертвы красиво терзать._ (с) Фридрих наш Ницше.

Бог умер! Алилуйя!!!

----------


## Aufenberg

2PampKin Head
Ну вот с этого и начинать надо было. Бойтесь того что в своем мозгу а не РПЦ и Ридигера

----------


## PampKin Head

> 2PampKin Head
> Ну вот с этого и начинать надо было. Бойтесь того что в своем мозгу а не РПЦ и Ридигера


Тоже страдаете солиптическим ракитинизмом в острой форме, проявляющемся в желании давать советы другим, "читать в сердцах"?

----------


## Aufenberg

> Тоже страдаете солиптического ракитинизмом в острой форме, проявляющемся в желании давать советы другим, "читать в сердцах"?


Знаете, если уж на то пошло, то солиптический ракитинизм мне лично гораздо симпатичней, чем нетерпимый советский буддизм как у некоторых.
А так настойчиво против бога и христианства борятся обычно те кто в него подспудно верит, но видимо в детстве не получил от него велосипед который так просил и теперь всю свою обиду вымещает в форме богоборчества. Я например в бога не верю и меня не занимает какой там Яхве- плохой или хороший, его просто нет для меня. Вы же в каждом третьем посте занимаетесь богоборчеством, критикой христианства и еще других пугаете какими то мифическими грядущими ужасами вроде антибуддийского заговора РПЦ итп.

----------


## Грег

> Сергей, да и тибетцев тоже сложно назвать 100% буддийским этносом. До 1959г. там проживало достаточное количество мусульман. В Лхасе был целый мусульманский квартал.


Ок! Нет проблем! Давайте скажем так - регионы с традиционым развитием буддизма. Россию (без республик) к таким регионам я бы не стал относить. Ни о каком буддизме и речи быть не могло лет 20-25 назад. Так что, ИМХО, основная часть России (если говорить о России) регионом, где традиционно развивался бы буддизм я назвать не могу.

Одно дело, когда "иноверцы" просто проживают на территории и совсем другое, когда какое-либо учение поддерживается на гос. уровне. Разве в Тибете глава буддистов не был главой государства (я несколько упростил тибетское государственное устройство  :Smilie: )?

----------


## Грег

> Я вообще не понимаю, если господа буддисты так уверены в истинности своей Дхармы, чего бояться православных с их "ложным авраамистическим учением"? : )) Равно как не понимаю чего боятся православные.
> ...


Да дело не в боязни, ИМХО.  :Smilie:  А, ИМХО, в преувеличенном "Я". Что у христиан, что у буддистов. Разве это "Я" может ошибаться? - Нет, конечно, "Я" следует самому! лучшему и самому! правильному учению во вселенной. А остальные ведут всех в Ад, ну или сначала в Рай, а потом всё-равно в Ад. По-любому!  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> Тоже страдаете солиптического ракитинизмом в острой форме, проявляющемся в желании давать советы другим, "читать в сердцах"?


Ты же даёшь, и даёшь впрямую советы и достаточно конкретные (Галоперидол и "убей себя ап стену") не страдая ракитинизмом и не считая себя малолетним д[censored]бом, в отличие от других  :Smilie: . Никто тебя не банит и не предупреждает. Так что, послушай и ты, дружок старослужащий, некоторые советики, не всё'ж себя Галоперидолом мучить  :Smilie: . Успешной тебе эмиграции! Читаем "Горе от ума".

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> А остальные ведут всех в Ад


Меня забавляла на этот счет мысль Милорада Павича ("Хазарский словарь") о том, как христиане попадают в мусульманский ад, а мусульмане - в буддийский и т. д. 

"...А ниже что-то от мировой глуши,
Пещь огненная, где дышит алфавит.
В твоем аду не видно ни души..."(с) я

----------


## Грег

> Меня забавляла на этот счет мысль Милорада Павича ("Хазарский словарь") о том, как христиане попадают в мусульманский ад, а мусульмане - в буддийский и т. д. 
> ...


Что в общем-то неудивительно. К чему привыкли, куда при жизни стремились, туда нас в бардо и тянет.  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> Лично я боюсь собственного участия в обычном русском бунте. "Бессмысленном и беспощадном", как известно. Не в качестве жертвы...
> ...


Езжай, Пампкин, езжай как можно быстрей - в Австралию, в Канаду, в какие-то другие страны, пока не подожгли любимую подушку. Заодно избавишь "эту", как ты говоришь, страну от подстрекателей, которые впрямую заявляют, что руках себя не удержат, ведь нам в ней жить. Убереги себя и тех, кого ты своим подстрекательством в пучину утянешь.
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Frown: 

PS. А всё'ж-таки менталитет-то никуда не деть, хоть буддист ты и приверженец самой мирной религии, хоть православный.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Пожил в России - поимел российский менталитет с "русским бунтом" и etc.  :Wink:

----------


## Ондрий

вообще, кому-нибудь (из тех, кто в танке) приходили в голову вопросы на предмет:

- почему вообще РПЦ борется с не-христианскими религиями?
- какое она вообще имеет право вмешиваться в личную жизнь граждан?
- на каком основании РПЦ нарушает Конституцию РФ?
- почему не возникает никаких санкций или хотя бы разбирательств/запросов в Конституционный суд на предмет нарушения Конституции?

про мои налоги, за счет которых строятся храмы, я уж молчу. На это пока плевать.

----------


## лесник

> вообще, кому-нибудь (из тех, кто в танке) приходили в голову вопросы на предмет:
> 
> - почему вообще РПЦ борется с не-христианскими религиями?


Это, в общем-то, естественная и понятная конкуренция "за души", влияние и, в конечном счете, деньги. В традиционно буддийских странах, случается, ту же роль играет буддийская сангха, которая пытается противодействовать проникновению и деятельности других религий. Правда, буддисты, в силу своих особенностей, менее агрессивны и вообще активны по сравнению с РПЦ.

Остальные вопросы почти что риторические. К сожалению.

----------


## PampKin Head

Возможные ответы:
- со мной никто не борется, поэтому борьба РПЦ - это ваши личные придумки;
- в мою жизнь никто не вмешивается, поэтому ...
- я не знаю ни о каких нарушениях Конституции РФ, поэтому ...

и далее в том же духе...

Противодействовать проникновению можно только одним способом: открывать буддийские учебные заведения с высоким уровнем преподавания. + предлагать там же достойные курсы естественных наук. Одним словом, готовить высокообразованных людей. 

Вплоть до того, что детей отдавали бы в них ради уровня преподавания физики, математики, химии и биологии. + Дхарма Будд на уровне бирманских/тайских/Гаман,Сера, Дрепунг университетов... = Дхарма Будд + наука.

Это будет наш ассиметричный ответ мракобесам в оригинальных халатах.

P.S. В качестве примера - *средние школы еврейских общин РФ*.

----------


## Ондрий

Вопросы естественно риторические.
С этого и начинается личная свобода - задаёт себе человек такие вопросы или нет

----------


## Грег

> Это, в общем-то, естественная и понятная конкуренция "за души", влияние и, в конечном счете, деньги. В традиционно буддийских странах, случается, ту же роль играет буддийская сангха, которая пытается противодействовать проникновению и деятельности других религий. ...


И не только других религий, но и других буддийских школ.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вопросы естественно риторические.
> С этого и начинается личная свобода - задаёт себе человек такие вопросы или нет


Задавать вопросы? Себе? Не, вдруг в мозге что-то перегорит! 

 :EEK!:

----------


## Грег

> Вопросы естественно риторические.
> С этого и начинается личная свобода - задаёт себе человек такие вопросы или нет


Не соглашусь. Начинается она с того, что ты сам себя начинаешь ощущать свободным. А уж задаёт человек себе такие вопросы или нет, это уже другой вопрос, который к личной свободе может и не иметь никакого отношения. 

Плохой танцор несвободен от своих я..ц. Кому-то мешают сионисты, кому-то коммунисты, а кому-то "Ридигер и Со.".

По мне так везде несвобода. Несвобода от сансары. Меньше свободы или больше - это уж у кого какие рамки. Кто-то может и в тюрьме быть свободным, а кому-то и в чистом поле простора не хватает.

Так что, ИМХО, что плохой танцор, что тот, кому мешают сионисты или "Ридигер и Со." - разницы нет.

----------


## Ондрий

> Вплоть до того, что детей отдавали бы в них ради уровня преподавания физики, математики, химии и биологии. + Дхарма Будд на уровне бирманских/тайских/Гаман,Сера, Дрепунг университетов... = Дхарма Будд + наука.
> 
> Это будет наш ассиметричный ответ мракобесам в оригинальных халатах.


К сожалению могут сказать - вот у нас есть Иволга, че вам еще надо?
(и это даже не дипломированные фотающиеся шаманы Хромые-Олени в индейской резервации)




> P.S. В качестве примера - *средние школы еврейских общин РФ*.


у них сильное лобби и большая численность популяции. Обсуждать причины - нарываться на претензии в антисемитизме  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

> П[censored]лы! Только и горазды вопить - "нас зажимают!", а потом свалить.


это вы в том числе про политику мирного сопротивления ЕСДЛ и правительства Тибета в изгнании?  :Wink:

----------


## Грег

> это вы в том числе про политику мирного сопротивления ЕСДЛ и правительства Тибета в изгнании?


Нет, не в том числе. Вообще этого не касаюсь, в данном случае.
Когда я решу сказать что-то об ЕСДЛ или правительстве Тибета в изгнании, то я так и напишу.
shubhar, вы опять фантазируете  :Smilie: , мой пост относится к тем, кто в данной теме давал ссылки на сайты эмиграции.  :Wink:

----------


## PampKin Head

> К сожалению могут сказать - вот у нас есть Иволга, че вам еще надо?
> (и это даже не дипломированные фотающиеся шаманы Хромые-Олени в индейской резервации)


Если бы Иволга обеспечивала тот же уровень образования, что и Гоман, то народ туда так шустро лыжи бы не клеил...




> у них сильное лобби и большая численность популяции. Обсуждать причины - нарываться на претензии в антисемитизме


У них просто четкое понимание того, что есть на самом деле в данном социуме + отсутствие иллюзий по основополагающим моментам.

Лобби для открытия школ с должным уровнем образования?

----------


## Грег

> Послушайте, уважаемый, не надо выкручиваться раз попались.
> 
> ЕСДЛ значит не ****л у вас, а те кто думает так же - ****л... так и запишем.


не фантазируте... я сказал то, что сказал и про того, про кого сказал.

PS. Задайте себе вопрос - что делает ЕСДЛ для решения проблем, с которыми ему приходится сталкиваться, и что делают беседующие в данной теме, а потом уже решайте, тоже ли самое делают и ЧТО именно делают,  и стоит ли проводить параллели c ЕСДЛ.
Не нужно утрировать и сравнивать несравнимое, на данный момент.

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

Насладитесь-ка  :Smilie: ! И обратите внимание, кто автор  :Smilie: .
Полный текст здесь: http://www.rus-proekt.ru/nrpc/2726.html
(Максим, спасибо!)


"Я - православная. Я знаю, что «толерантность в вопросах веры  - путь к безверию».Я против пассивной веры – я за православное дело. За симметричный ответ мусульманству, за возвращение к православному быту, к православной жизни. Я за защиту прав православных женщин, которые стали женами неправославных мужей. Я за политическое православие. За доминирования в информационном пространстве. Если есть необходимость – за «православную Хизбаллу». 

У меня много друзей, которых социологи называют «болотом». У них, у друзей, пока нет своей четкой позиции. Я не хочу, чтобы они не имели возможности спастись. Я всегда говорила, что строить рай и насильно пересаживать в него людей как пучок морковки - неправильно. Однако в религиозной битве вакуум мгновенно заполняется предложением конкурента.  Поэтому здесь, как на войне, – нет неправильных методов, есть только результат, который необходимо достичь.  

Молодежь ценит, верит и хочет  действий, простых образов, понятных мотивов и яркой формы. Я знаю это, потому что я – молодежь. И еще я знаю, что Православие – самая правильная религия. Моя религия.

Русская молодежь должна быть православной! Я знаю, что для этого смогу сделать я.

Надежда ОРЛОВА, председатель Политсовета "Молодой Гвардии Единой России"

----------


## Ондрий

> Не нужно утрировать и сравнивать несравнимое, на данный момент.


ну конечно.. что можно Юпитеру, то.... понятно

----------


## Ондрий

> Лобби для открытия школ с должным уровнем образования?


Если о буддистах - об этом и мечтать не приходится сейчас. Иволга по уровню никакая. Начиная с дисциплины. Лично видел. А русский буддист никому не нужен кроме себя. Особенно в будд. РФ-резервациях.

----------


## Грег

> Насладитесь-ка ! И обратите внимание, кто автор .
> ...


А кто автор? Я, честно говоря, не знаком.

----------


## PampKin Head

В традиции Друкпа принято отъезжать заблаговременно, а не когда начинают артобстрел Норбулинки.

----------


## Грег

> ну конечно.. что можно Юпитеру, то.... понятно


Вы, shubhar, пытаетесь сами ответить на вопрос, который задаёте мне. Так какое я к этому ответу отношение имею?

Вы хотите сравнить себя или кого-то из присутствующих с ЕСДЛ?

Ок!  :Smilie:  Не проблема.

Давайте зададим вопрос - кто из присутствующих буддистов лично пострадал от притеснения по религ. признаку до того, что ему пришлось бежать из страны под страхом казни или тюрьмы?

Кто из здесь присутствующих или ваших родственников отсидел в тюрьме или был казнён (убит на месте без суда и следствия) за последние 15 лет (всего лишь) развития буддизма в европ. части России по той причине, что он буддист?

PS. Задумайтесь, не много ли вы на себя берёте, сравнивая свою ситуацию с ситуацией в Тибете, и сравнивая себя с Далай ламой?

----------


## Грег

> В традиции Друкпа принято отъезжать заблаговременно, а не когда начинают артобстрел Норбулинки.


Слава просветлённым, что они вовремя уезжают! Привет от просветлённого Р. Снежко! Ваша мудрость велика есть!

----------


## Aufenberg

> Возможные ответы:
> - со мной никто не борется, поэтому борьба РПЦ - это ваши личные придумки;
> - в мою жизнь никто не вмешивается, поэтому ...
> - я не знаю ни о каких нарушениях Конституции РФ, поэтому ...
> 
> и далее в том же духе...
> 
> Противодействовать проникновению можно только одним способом: открывать буддийские учебные заведения с высоким уровнем преподавания. + предлагать там же достойные курсы естественных наук. Одним словом, готовить высокообразованных людей. 
> 
> ...


Что то подобное уже где то было. Ааа, вспомнил: физика, математика, химия, биология + краткий курс ВКП(б)  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ондрий

> PS. Задумайтесь, не много ли вы на себя берёте, сравнивая свою ситуацию с ситуацией в Тибете, и сравнивая себя с Далай ламой?


Нет, я в отличие от вас не виляю как хитрая лиса при прямых вопросах.

Вы придавали осмеянию вариант Папкина (и мой) - отъезда при притеснениях, я вас спросил - в чем разница между той же политикой у тибетцев (эммиграция). Ушли от ответа во флуд. Впрочем как всегда у вас.

Вам все хорошо, вас не трогают, потому что вы сидите себе в норке и порождаете раба божьего. Выгляните в окошко разок. Сходите к настоящему тибетцу. попробуйте организовать Д.Центр или поучаствовать в приглашении тибетцев-учителей. 

Один чёрт - режут/бомбят или просто блокируют - по факту,  Дхармы толком нет в РФ и тем более с текущим восходящим трендом ползучей культурной революции (РПЦ-шной). Если вам хочется тупо флудить - занимайтесь это перед зеркалом у себя в ванне.

----------


## Грег

> ... Вы придавали осмеянию вариант Папкина (и мой) - отъезда при притеснениях, я вас спросил - в чем разница между той же политикой у тибетцев (эммиграция). Ушли от ответа во флуд. Впрочем как всегда у вас.
> 
> ...


Какие ещё притеснения? Вы о чём? Кто вас вынуждает уехать? Кто вам мешает практикой заниматься? Или вы хотите заняться миссионерством и вам, видите ли, мешают это делать?

Я выше уже задал вопросы - вы на них ответили? Каким образом вы пострадали? Каким образом пострадал Пампкин? Отсидел в тюрьме? Зачем нам нужно слушать бред шизофреников, за которыми следят зелёные человечки? Пусть едут куда хотят, главное, чтобы они там нашли то, что ищут.

----------


## Грег

> Нет, я в отличие от вас не виляю как хитрая лиса при прямых вопросах.
> ...


Какие ещё волпросы, shubhar???  :Confused:  

Вы о "рабе божьем"? Что типа я его собираюсь практиковать, по вашим словам?

Где, shubhar? Где тот пост, в котором я так говорю? Я уже просил вас процитировать его дословно. Вы нашли его?

На какой ещё ваш прямой вопрос я не ответил?

----------


## Иилья

> "Я - православная. Я знаю, что «толерантность в вопросах веры  - путь к безверию»..... Если есть необходимость – за «православную Хизбаллу»....Молодежь ценит, верит и хочет  действий, простых образов, понятных мотивов и яркой формы. Я знаю это, потому что я – молодежь. И еще я знаю, что Православие – самая правильная религия. Моя религия.
> 
> Русская молодежь должна быть православной! Я знаю, что для этого смогу сделать я.
> 
> Надежда ОРЛОВА, председатель Политсовета "Молодой Гвардии Единой России"


Ну это перебор уже. Это они уже совсем с ума посходили. Подобные вещи, будучи высказанные представителем доминирующего политического движения, однозначно- сигнал! Я бы тоже задумался о переезде, если бы уже не переехал 2 года назад. По моему, это не та ситуация, когда можно просто расслабиться и получать удовольствие, Ракитин, Вы не согласны?

----------


## Грег

> ... Один чёрт - режут/бомбят или просто блокируют - по факту,  Дхармы толком нет в РФ и тем более с текущим восходящим трендом ползучей культурной революции (РПЦ-шной).


А когда была Дхарма? Сколько она в России есть? Вы хотели бы чтобы все сразу очнулись и бросились развивать её и поддерживать? Вы где живёте-то? Вы живёте там, где Дхарма развивается только 15 последних лет. Вы что, реально считате, что за 15 лет можно по всей России настроить дацанов, наоткрывать буддийских школ, переконвертировать всех в буддисты и все дружно в эти школы и дацаны ломанутся? Что, за 15 лет уже должны образоваться толпы монахов, лам и просветлённых, заканчивающих земную жизнь радужным телом (вот, к примеру, Pampkin Head уже высказывал неоднократно многим ранее своё "фи" по поводу отсутствия "радужных тел" у практиков Дзогчен-общины, типа - "какие вы практики, где ваши просветлённые с радужными телами")?



> Если вам хочется тупо флудить - занимайтесь это перед зеркалом у себя в ванне.


Я хоть и малолетний несмышлёныш, но пока ещё, точнее, уже способен решить, чем мне заниматься.

----------


## Грег

> ... По моему, это не та ситуация, когда можно просто расслабиться и получать удовольствие, Ракитин, Вы не согласны?


Нет, у меня для личной практики есть все условия, окромя личной собранности, отсутствия лени и отсутствия желания "отложить на попозже". Я, на данный момент, живу в Москве, где есть все условия (ну.. как меня запугивают, пока есть...) для того, чтобы получать учения, покупать книги и др. лит-ру и, что самое главное - есть возможность личной практики. И РПЦ ко мне на дом не приходит проверять (да вот, говорят.. пока не приходит) - соответствующей я практикой занимаюсь или нет.

----------


## Грег

> ... Вам все хорошо, вас не трогают, потому что вы сидите себе в норке и порождаете раба божьего. Выгляните в окошко разок. Сходите к настоящему тибетцу. попробуйте организовать Д.Центр или поучаствовать в приглашении тибетцев-учителей. 
> ...


shubhar, а вы, случаем, через Гималайские перевалы зимой пешком не ходили учения получать? Нечистоты не пили как Наропа по заданию Тилопы, дабы уговорить его взять себя в ученики? Вы золото, случаем, не собирали многие годы, чтобы одарить им учителя, к которому шли месяцы через заснеженные горы?

----------


## Иилья

> Нет, у меня для личной практики есть все условия, окромя личной собранности, отсутствия лени и желания "отложить на попозже". Я, на данный момент, живу в Москве, где есть все условия (ну.. как меня запугивают, пока есть...) для того, чтобы получать учения, покупать книги и др. лит-ру и, что самое главное - есть возможность личной практики. И РПЦ ко мне на дом не приходит проверят - соответствующей я практикой занимаюсь или нет.


То, что внешних помех для практики у Вас нет,это замечательно. Дело в том, что так называемая гражданская позиция не противоречит идее- сидеть и медитировать. Это не черное и белое. Это как спать и арбуз, не одного рода вещи. Протест против нарушения основ конституционного строя в государстве, в котором вы живете, не противоречит практике Дхармы. 
А изменение ситуации и начинается с того, что люди просто начинают говорить о том, что не так. Одни говорят, другие слушают и тоже говорят-это гласность называется. Когда несогласие с подобным беспределом достигнет определенного уровня, с системой вызывающей недовольство произойдет то, что произошло с Советским Союзом. 
А выражение своего несогласия с политическим режимом не является проявлением мешающих эмоций. Поверьте, я общаясь сейчас с Вами, абсолютно спокоен.

----------


## Иилья

А вклиниться в спор я решил по причине того, что когда то имел опыт регистрации ЧП, и,  практически, в это же время , регистрации Будд. общины.......и знаете ли...как то все очень уж недемократично было. Очень жаль, что нет у меня сейчас в эл. виде статьи, которую в городской газете про буддистов написали наши провославные друзья, дабы помешать регистрации. Название запомнилось "Алмазные сети тьмы".
Воистину нет тут толерантности.

----------


## Грег

> То, что внешних помех для практики у Вас нет,это замечательно. Дело в том, что так называемая гражданская позиция не противоречит идее- сидеть и медитировать. Это не черное и белое. Это как спать и арбуз, не одного рода вещи. Протест против нарушения основ конституционного строя в государстве, в котором вы живете, не противоречит практике Дхармы. 
> А изменение ситуации и начинается с того, что люди просто начинают говорить о том, что не так. Одни говорят, другие слушают и тоже говорят-это гласность называется. Когда несогласие с подобным беспределом достигнет определенного уровня, с системой вызывающей недовольство произойдет то, что произошло с Советским Союзом. 
> А выражение своего несогласия с политическим режимом не является проявлением мешающих эмоций. Поверьте, я общаясь сейчас с Вами, абсолютно спокоен.


Хм... Ну так действуйте!, Какие проблемы, Есть Конституционный суд, есть Страстбургский суд - заявляйте! А пока мы всё это заявляем на форуме, это всё переливание из пустого в порожнее. Пустая болтовня, одним словом. Протест нужно выражать делом, а не болтовнёй с последующим сваливанием в иные страны. Вот тогда будет толк. Только зачем? Ведь поболтать на форуме с умным видом, да ещё сравнить себя с Буддой или Далай ламой - это гораздо приятнее.

----------


## Грег

> А вклиниться в спор я решил по причине того, что когда то имел опыт регистрации ЧП, и,  практически, в это же время , регистрации Будд. общины.......и знаете ли...как то все очень уж недемократично было. ...


Прочитайте мой пост про хождение через заснеженные гималайские перевалы за учением.  :Wink: http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=299

Вы тоже считаете, что буддизму уже должна быть везде у нас дорога?

----------


## Иилья

> Хм... Ну так действуйте!, Какие проблемы, Есть Конституционный суд, есть Страстбургский суд - заявляйте! А пока мы всё это заявляем на форуме, и это всё переливание из пустого в порожнее. Пустая болтовня, одним словом. Протест нужно выражать делом, а не болтовнёй с последующим сваливанием в иные страны. Вот тогда будет толк. Только зачем? Ведь поболтать на форуме с умным видом, да ещё сравнить себя с Буддой или Далай ламой - это гораздо приятнее.


Я себя с Далай Ламой не сравнивал :Smilie:  
Ну , а что касается пустопорожней болтовни, то все с нее начинается( иногда, правда ей и заканчивается, к сожалению). 
Хотя, к слову сказать Вы  не знаете, чем люди занимаются отходя от мониторов своих компьютеров. Борьба, она разная бывает.

----------


## Грег

> Я себя с Далай Ламой не сравнивал 
> .


Ну так вы не один в теме беседуете.  :Smilie: 



> Хотя, к слову сказать Вы  не знаете, чем люди занимаются отходя от мониторов своих компьютеров. Борьба, она разная бывает.


Пусть скажут  :Smilie:  - типа, "вот я занимаюсь тем-то и тем-то, вот в этом случае у меня сожгли любимую подушку, вчера приходил Гитлер, а вот на днях мне выписали путёвку в концлагерь, потому что я буддист, мои родственники или друзья отсидели за увлечение буддизмом в тюрьме, а кто не сидел, тех казнили, поэтому я принял решение тайно покинуть "эту страну", для этого тайно учу английский и тайно посещаю сайты, посвященные эмиграции.".  :Wink:

----------


## Ондрий

> shubhar, а вы, случаем, через Гималайские перевалы зимой пешком не ходили учения получать? Нечистоты не пили как Наропа по заданию Тилопы, дабы уговорить его взять себя в ученики? Вы золото, случаем, не собирали многие годы, чтобы одарить им учителя, к которому шли месяцы через заснеженные горы?


я всякое хлебал - и нац-проблемы в резервациях и приводы в милицию, где мило беседовал на предмет толерантности:

- Христианство не нравится, с*ка?!

вот такой вот был межрелигозный диалог.

а вы что в это время делали? дома божъего раба практиковали сливаясь в экстазе под клиентом?

----------


## Иилья

> Прочитайте мой пост про хождение черег заснеженные гималайские перевалы за учением. http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=299


Я за учением через горные перевалы не лазил, я за ним на поезде ездил, ну так Вы и поправку на 21 век делайте. Альпинизм- не самоцель :Big Grin:  
Я не понимаю, к чему это Вы. Про горы. :Smilie:  
Праотцам было сложнее, да. Так Вы предлагаете молчать до тех пор, пока тяготы и лишения не достигнут уровня страданий Миларепы до встречи с Марпой, так что ли? Странная логика.

----------


## Грег

Эх, друзья мои  :Smilie: . Вам бы пожить в Советстком Союзе годков 25-30 назад.  :Smilie:  Узнали бы вы и про регистрацию общин и интерес ГБ к себе поимели бы, и ещё заодно полечились бы вместе с теми, кого преследуют зелёные человечки. И узнали бы о настоящих трудностях.  :Wink:

----------


## Грег

> ... а вы что в это время делали? дома божъего раба практиковали сливаясь в экстазе под клиентом?


Не приходилось ничего делать. Уж извините, жизнь у меня почему-то спокойная, желания учавствовать в революциях и бить себя в грудь - "я буддист" тоже не возникает. Видать карма...

----------


## Ондрий

Сергей, ваша позиция всем давно ясна. У нас все гут. Все всех любят. Алексий души не чает в ЕСДЛ. Общины растут как грибы. Никто никого не трогает. Процветает плюрализм, толерантность и взаимоуважение. Государство тратит на всех одинаково. Дацаны строятся на наши налоги. Школы все как одна процветают. Там учат на выбор - хочешь Маркса, хочешь Коран, Библию, а хочешь Ламрим...

Все понятно. чего писать на 10 листов эту жвачку?

----------


## Ондрий

> Не приходилось ничего делать.


Ах, господин теорэтик. Так бы сразу и сказали. Сидел дома. Читал книжки.

----------


## Грег

> Я за учением через горные перевалы не лазил, я за ним на поезде ездил, ну так Вы и поправку на 21 век делайте. Альпинизм- не самоцель 
> Я не понимаю, к чему это Вы. Про горы. 
> Праотцам было сложнее, да. Так Вы предлагаете молчать до тех пор, пока тяготы и лишения не достигнут уровня страданий Миларепы до встречи с Марпой, так что ли? Странная логика.


А к тому это я, что многие здешние проблемы высосаны из пальца, и в соответствии с законом причины и следствия, раз у вас есть трудности с практикой Дхармы, то значит карму положительную подкопить нужно. И никакая РПЦ к вашей личной карме не имеет отношения. Глядим в зеркало, размышляем о карме, практикуем как можно больше и создаём условия для личной практики.

----------


## Иилья

> Эх, друзья мои . Вам бы пожить в Советстком Союзе годков 25-30 назад.  Узнали бы вы и про регистрацию общин и интерес ГБ к себе поимели бы, и ещё заодно полечились бы вместе с теми, кого преследуют зелёные человечки. И узнали бы о настоящих трудностях.


Ну, лечить не лечили, а вот с ГБ опыт общения имеется. 7 лет назад это было нето ГБ, что 25-30 лет назад, но..есть что вспомнить.

----------


## Грег

> Ну, лечить не лечили, а вот с ГБ опыт общения имеется. 7 лет назад это было нето ГБ, что 25-30 лет назад, но..есть что вспомнить.


Да! Но такова у нас гос. организация. И целенаправленная антибуддийская деятельность здесь не при чём. У нас так во всём.

----------


## Грег

> Ах, господин теорэтик. Так бы сразу и сказали. Сидел дома. Читал книжки.


А вы считаете, что мне нужно обязательно поучавствовать в борьбе с ненавистным режимом? Может лучше личной практикой всё'ж-таки заняться?

----------


## Грег

> ... дома божъего раба практиковали сливаясь в экстазе под клиентом?


Что я делал, это моё дело. А что делали вы -  это дело ваше и ваш выбор.

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> А кто автор? Я, честно говоря, не знаком.


Там было внизу цитаты:
Надежда ОРЛОВА, председатель Политсовета "Молодой Гвардии Единой России"

----------


## Грег

> .. Праотцам было сложнее, да. Так Вы предлагаете молчать до тех пор, пока тяготы и лишения не достигнут уровня страданий Миларепы до встречи с Марпой, так что ли? Странная логика.


Какие у вас тяготы? Под вами что, подушку сожгли, вы в тюрьме за буддийские убеждения отсидели? Живы, здоровы, и я надеюсь, весьма упитаны.  :Smilie:

----------


## Иилья

> Да! Но такова у нас гос. организация. И целенаправленная антибуддийская деятельность здесь не при чём. У нас так во всём.


Разумеется, никакого антибуддистского заговора тут нет. Его и в совке небыло. Ни антикришнаитского, ни антисимитского, ни какого либо еще, просто всех мочили и все.
Так вот, не хочется повторения.

----------


## Aufenberg

Сергей Ракитин просто хочет донести до своих оппонентов мысль о том, что их страхи о неких религиозных репрессиях со строны тандема РПЦ-Государство весьма и весьма приувеличены. Со своей сторны добавлю, что свободе вероисповедания в России сейчас ничего не угрожает. В отличае от свободы совести. Свобода совести - право исповедовать любую религию _или не исповедовать никакой_ А вот с этим сейчас гораздо более серьезные проблемы. С телеэкранов мы каждый день видим представителей духовенства от всех конфессий, массу религиозных передач, но я что то не видел ни одной передачи по научному атеизму. Уж если по чему и направлен "удар" РПЦ, так это в первую очередь по атеистическому мировозрению. Но даже и по этому поводу я не вижу смысла паниковать. А уж тем более не вижу смысла впадать в панику буддистам.

----------


## Грег

> Там было внизу цитаты:
> Надежда ОРЛОВА, председатель Политсовета "Молодой Гвардии Единой России"


А кто это, чтобы заострять на ней внимание? Это её личный выбор. Жириновский, к примеру, говорил о мытье ног в Инд. океане. И что теперь?

----------


## Aufenberg

А еще у нас кто то говорил что ляжет на рельсы  :Big Grin:  Мало ли что болтают политики. Даже известные. Не говоря уже о какой то никому неизвестной тетенньке.

----------


## Иилья

> Какие у вас тяготы? Под вами что, подушку сожгли, вы в тюрьме за буддийские убеждения отсидели? Живы, здоровы, и я надеюсь, весьма упитанны.


Нет, не сидел. Вообще доволен жизнью.В меру упитан.
Речь шла о том, что высказывания, а так же, действия некоторых имеющих реальную власть в стране, персонажей, фактически разжигают вражду, выступая на стороне религиозной организации.И делается это исключительно с целью создания тоталитарного гос-ва. Я не думаю, что под кем либо будут гореть подушки, но проблемы у НЕправославных религиозных организаций вполне могут быть.

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> А кто это, чтобы заострять на ней внимание? Это её личный выбор. Жириновский, к примеру, говорил о мытье ног в Инд. океане. И что теперь?


Цитирование данного перла носило исключительно информационный характер, а не с целью вступать с Вами в какие-либо дискуссии

----------


## Ондрий

> Сергей Ракитин просто хочет донести до своих оппонентов мысль о том, что их страхи о неких религиозных репрессиях со строны тандема РПЦ-Государство весьма и весьма приувеличены.


Вы не поверите, но мы все давно это поняли.


http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=310


Алло, алло?
Джем какие вести?
Давно я дома не была
Пятнадцать дней, как я в отъезде
Ну как идут у нас дела?

Всё хорошо, прекрасная маркиза
Дела идут и жизнь легка
Ни одного, печального сюрприза
За исключеньем пустяка

Так ерунда, пустое дело, кобыла ваша околела
А в остальном, прекрасная маркиза
Всё хорошо, всё хорошо

Алло, алло?
Мартель, ужасный случай
Моя кобыла умерла
Скажите мне, мой верный кучер
Как эта смерть произошла?

Всё хорошо, прекрасная маркиза
Всё хорошо. как никогда
К чему скорбеть от глупого сюрприза
Ведь это право ерунда

С кобылой что - пустое дело
Она с конюшнею сгорела
А в остальном, прекрасная маркиза
Всё хорошо, всё хорошо

Алло, алло?
Паскаль мутится разум
Какой неслыханный удар
Сажите мне всю правду разом
Когда в конюшне был пожар?

Всё хорошо, прекрасная маркиза
И хороши у нас дела
Но вам судьба, как видно из каприза
Ещё сюрприз преподнесла

Сгорел ваш дом с конюшней вместе
Когда пылало всё поместье
А в остальном, прекрасная маркиза
Всё хорошо, всё хорошо

Алло, алло?
Лука сгорел наш замок?
Ах до чего ж мне тяжело
Я вне себя, скажите прямо
Как это всё произошло?

Узнал ваш муж, прекрасная маркиза
Что разорил себя и вас
Не вынес он, подобного сюрприза
И застрелился в тот же час

Упавши мёртвым у печи он опрокинул две свечи
Попали свечи на ковёр и запылал он как костёр
Погода ветреной была ваш замок выгорел дотла
Огонь усадьбу всю спалил, а с ней конюшню охватил
Конюшня запертой была, а в ней кобыла умерла

А в остальном, прекрасная маркиза
Всё хорошо, всё хорошо 
А в остальном, прекрасная маркиза
Всё хорошо, всё хорошооооооооооооооооооооо

----------


## Грег

> Нет, не сидел. Вообще доволен жизнью.В меру упитан.
> Речь шла о том, что высказывания, а так же, действия некоторых имеющих реальную власть в стране, персонажей, фактически разжигают вражду, выступая на стороне религиозной организации.И делается это исключительно с целью создания тоталитарного гос-ва.


Это не имеет отношения к разделу "Новости Буддизма".

PS. Президент России высказался по этому вопросу хоть и уклончиво, но всё-таки достаточно однозначно - "это противоречит Конституции".

PPS. А про олигархов, имеющих реальную власть в стране вы не хотите поговорить на Буддийском Форуме (хотя... где уж теперь эти олигархи  :Smilie: , кто в тюрьме, кто в Лондоне, кто Израиле)?



> Я не думаю, что под кем либо будут гореть подушки, но проблемы у НЕправославных религиозных организаций вполне могут быть.


А вот Pampkin Head, считает, что подушки гореть будут, и Гитлер будет и концлагеря будут.

Хватит уже фантазировать о том, чего будет, или может быть будет. Возмите сборник русских пословиц и поговорок и ознакомьтесь с разделом "Если бы-Кабы".

----------


## Грег

> Разумеется, никакого антибуддистского заговора тут нет. Его и в совке небыло. Ни антикришнаитского, ни антисимитского, ни какого либо еще, просто всех мочили и все.
> Так вот, не хочется повторения.


А варианты? У вас есть? Конституционного и Страстбургского судов вам мало?
Есть вариант эмигрировать из страны и жить там, где лучше. 
Вам запрещено выезжать из страны или менять гражданство?

----------


## Грег

> Сергей, ваша позиция всем давно ясна. У нас все гут.


Я не говорил, что всё гуд. Опять фантазируете. ВЫ считаете, что у Падмасабхавы в Тибете было всё гуд? Типа, он пришёл и сразу всё стало гуд. Так что ли?  Т.е. за 15-то годков развития всё-таки дацанов уже должно быть понастроено тьма (учитывая ещё и размеры территории нашей страны). Да?



> Все всех любят. Алексий души не чает в ЕСДЛ.


А вот это уже, оставьте Алексию и ЕСДЛ. Пусть они сами решат, кто в ком и чего чает. Вы Далай лама?



> Общины растут как грибы.


Точно, за 15 лет развития уже просветлённые должны толпами в радужных телах исчезать.



> Школы все как одна процветают. Там учат на выбор - хочешь Маркса, хочешь Коран, Библию, а хочешь Ламрим...


Этого никогда не будет.

----------


## Грег

> Дело в том, что так называемая гражданская позиция не противоречит идее- сидеть и медитировать. Это не черное и белое. .


ИМХО, противоречит.
Любая деятельность, не приносящая пользы для освобождения, противоречит, даже если она не чёрная.
Это потеря времени.

Есть известная история про Лонченпу. Каждый день, выходя из пещеры по нужде, его одежда цеплялась за куст растущий у входа, и у него возникала мысль его вырубить. Потом возникала другая -  "может я вообще завтра умру, зачем тратит время на куст"? Так куст и остался невырубленным.
 :Wink: 

Так что, имейте хоть 20 гражданских позиций, но ни одной буддийской задачи все они вместе взятые не выполнят. 
Я на буддийском форуме?

----------


## Иилья

> ИМХО, противоречит.
> Любая деятельность, не приносящая пользы для освобождения, противоречит, даже если она не чёрная.
> Это потеря времени.


Видете ли, уважаемый оппонент, Ваших записей в этой теме, больше, чем чьих бы то ни было :Smilie:  . Так кто их нас тратит время то?
Таким образом одинаково "вредна" вообще любая деятельность, окромя медитации ( с этим я, кстати, спорить не стану).Любая дискуссия-это отвлечение, и вреда больше не от принадлежности к определенной стороне. Таким образом, давайте измерять вредоносность постов их обьемом.
Ваши многочисленные заявления о несоответствии  "гражданской позиции" принципам практики Дхармы, отвлекают Вас от полезных дел ничем не меньше, чем провозглашения важности этой позиции отвлекают Ваших оппонентов.
Остается только вопрос, зачем каждый из нас делает то, что делает.

----------


## Грег

> ... не противоречит идее- сидеть и медитировать. ...


Ещё добавлю:

ИМХО, можно сколько угодно улучшать сансару (это всё к гражданской позиции), чтобы жить в ней стало лучше, но главной задачи по прекращению этой сансары такая деятельность не решит.
Теперь объясните мне, чем такая деятельность лучше христианского желания попасть в сансарный Рай???

----------


## Грег

> Видете ли, уважаемый оппонент, Ваших записей в этой теме, больше, чем чьих бы то ни было . Так кто их нас тратит время то?
> ...


А я и не жалуюсь.  :Smilie: 
Я уже говорил в этой же теме, что я тут занимаюсь пустым и более того, вредным делом.

Пусть уж будут мои, хоть сколько-нибудь позитивные, чем одни пессимистические посты разочаровавшихся, видите ли, в действительности. 
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Ваши многочисленные заявления о несоответствии  "гражданской позиции" принципам практики Дхармы, отвлекают Вас от полезных дел ничем не меньше, чем провозглашения важности этой позиции отвлекают Ваших оппонентов.
> .


Дорогой, Иилья!  :Smilie: 
Каждый сам решает чем ему заниматься и не надо на меня вешать ответственность за отвлечение Наших оппонентов (а они есть, эти Наши оппоненты?  :Smilie: ). У человека всегда есть выбор - вступить-не вступить.

PS. Не я заговорил о необходимости иметь гражданскую позицию.

----------


## Иилья

> Ещё добавлю:
> 
> ИМХО, можно сколько угодно улучшать сансару, чтобы жить в ней стало лучше, но главной задачи по прекращению этой сансары такая деятельность не решит.
> Теперь объясните мне, чем такая деятельность лучше христианского желания попасть в сансарный Рай???


Ну, если Вы в такое русло хотите все перевести....мне так, не нужно ничего в России улучшать, я в ней в данным момент времени не живу. Какова причина того, что появление Дхармы стала возможна в совке только 15 лет назад? Почему не 30 лет назад? Что мешало? Карма не созрела да? 
По Вашему мнению, в случае возникновения причин, препятствующих распространению Учения, устранять их ненужно?
Если бы подобное мнение разделяли все практикующие, Вы бы никогда даже не услышали слово Будда.

----------


## Dondhup

> Ну, если Вы в такое русло хотите все перевести....мне так, не нужно ничего в России улучшать, я в ней в данным момент времени не живу. Какова причина того, что появление Дхармы стала возможна в совке только 15 лет назад? Почему не 30 лет назад? Что мешало? Карма не созрела да? 
> По Вашему мнению, в случае возникновения причин, препятствующих распространению Учения, устранять их ненужно?
> Если бы подобное мнение разделяли все практикующие, Вы бы никогда даже не услышали слово Будда.


В Буртии традиция не прерывалась и в годы Советской власти, да и русские практиковали например группа Дандарона.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> По Вашему мнению, в случае возникновения причин, препятствующих распространению Учения, устранять их ненужно?
> .


Давайте мы не будем выдавать свои фантазии за слова собеседника. Я такого не говорил.
Речь в теме совершенно о другом, о целенаправленной и насильственной православизации нашей страны со стороны РПЦ, её антибуддийской деятельности и об опасности окончательного запрета, под страхом концлагерей любой буддийской деятельности вне буддийских резерваций (оказывается они у нас есть  :Smilie: ).



> Если бы подобное мнение разделяли все практикующие, Вы бы никогда даже не услышали слово Будда.


Перечитайте ещё раз раздел "Если бы-Кабы" в сборнике поговорок. Вам дать ссылку?
И не пытайтесь представить, благодаря какому ветру на меня повеяло Буддизмом, вы этого вообще знать не можете  :Wink: . Впрочем, и я не могу  :Smilie: ...

----------


## Dondhup

> Давайте мы не будем выдавать свои фантазии за слова собеседника. Я такого не говорил.
> Речь в теме совершенно о другом, о целенаправленной и насильственной православизации нашей страны со стороны РПЦ, её антибуддийской деятельности и об опасности окончательного запрета, под страхом концлагерей любой буддийской деятельности.
> 
> Перечитайте ещё раз раздел "Если бы-Кабы" в сборнике поговорок. Вам дать ссылку?
> И не пытайтесь представит благодаря какому ветру на меня повеяло Буддизмом.


Пока Бурятия, Тува и Калмыкия в составе РФ до концлагерей дело не дойдет :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> Пока Бурятия, Тува и Калмыкия в составе РФ до концлагерей дело не дойдет


Во-во! Об этом паникёры в теме и говорят, что Буддизм будет только в буддийских резервациях (Бурятия, Тува и Калмыкия), они уже видят это, а ещё видят сожжённые подушки и концлагеря, наполненные неуспевшими выехать в эти резервации.

----------


## Ондрий

> Пусть уж будут мои, хоть сколько-нибудь позитивные, чем одни пессимистические посты разочаровавшихся, видите ли, в действительности.


Ну так бы сразу и сказали! Типо вышел с христианской миссией  - развеселить народ.. Лучше б песенку спели бы, а не 10 портянок хвалебного текста )

----------


## Иилья

> Речь в теме совершенно о другом, о целенаправленной и насильственной православизации нашей страны со стороны РПЦ, её антибуддийской деятельности и об опасности окончательного запрета, под страхом концлагерей любой буддийской деятельности вне буддийских резерваций (оказывается они у нас есть ).


Православизация России действительно происходит, против Основного закона страны. Про концлагеря....этого нет и,надеюсь этого больше никогда не случится.
На этой оптимистической ноте, я предлагаю, завершить дискуссию, ибо она выходит за рамки продуктивности. Согласны? :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> Православизация России действительно происходит, против Основного закона страны. Про концлагеря....этого нет и,надеюсь этого больше никогда не случится.
> На этой оптимистической ноте, я предлагаю, завершить дискуссию, ибо она выходит за рамки продуктивности. Согласны?


Я сегодняшним вечером предполагаю для себя вообще завершить общение в данной теме.  :Smilie: 
Осталось выбрать время.  :Wink:

----------


## Грег

> ... Типо вышел с христианской миссией  - развеселить народ...


У меня нет миссий. В том числе христианских. Не фантазируйте.
Раз я пишу, значит захотелоась что-то написать, без всяких миссий.

----------


## Иилья

> В Буртии традиция не прерывалась и в годы Советской власти, да и русские практиковали например группа Дандарона.


Я не говорил, что буддизма не было в совке, я сказал, что многие о нем никогда бы не узнали, останься совок таким каким он был 30-40 лет назад. 
Лично я, никогда не был, ни в Бурятии, ни в Калмыкии. ни в Туве. И многие небыли.

----------


## Грег

Успехов вам, друзья мои! Пусть у вас будет всё, что вы хотите. Удачной эмиграции! Желаю окончательной победы над сансарой.
Спасибо всем.

----------


## Иилья

И Вам удачи.

----------


## Karma Dorje

"буддийские резервации" (с) Ракитин, в ваших словах есть доля истины, то что было сотворено великим могучим было именно тем, в результате которого можно говорить о каких то резервациях. Уверен, что международной общественности надо обратить на данную проблему самое пристальное внимание - я серьезно. Честно говоря мне глубоко начхать, что там происходит в РФ с буддизмом ибо все что я видел это было выпячиванием Эго, себявозвеличиванием и помесь какая то с Христианством... Нету никакого уважения и т.д., полностью идет хаяние всех и вся на всех уровнях, я бы даже сказал сектанство развилось, что не скажешь о "буддийских резервациях". По качеству это совершенно разные вещи согласен - но до такого морального падения мы дошли благодаря роли "секты" в среде великого и могучего и пр народов... Тьфу, даже говорить противно

----------


## PampKin Head

> "буддийские резервации" (с) Ракитин, в ваших словах есть доля истины, то что было сотворено великим могучим было именно тем, в результате которого можно говорить о каких то резервациях. Уверен, что международной общественности надо обратить на данную проблему самое пристальное внимание - я серьезно. Честно говоря мне глубоко начхать, что там происходит в РФ с буддизмом ибо все что я видел это было выпячиванием Эго, себявозвеличиванием и помесь какая то с Христианством... Нету никакого уважения и т.д., полностью идет хаяние всех и вся на всех уровнях, я бы даже сказал сектанство развилось, что не скажешь о "буддийских резервациях". По качеству это совершенно разные вещи согласен - но до такого морального падения мы дошли благодаря роли "секты" в среде великого и могучего и пр народов... Тьфу, даже говорить противно


Карма, вот и скажите... в чем разница вот такой позиции и позиции обычного россиянина, который рвет рубаху на груди за "матушку-Русь" и православную церковь?

И что вы вкладываете в понятие "секта"? Многие, кста, считали и считают тибетские школы сектами.

----------


## PampKin Head

...
«…В конце года Воды – такой-то год по новому летоисчислению – центробежные процессы в древней Империи стали значимыми. Воспользовавшись этим, Святой Орден, представляющий, по сути, интересы наиболее реакционных групп феодального общества, которые любыми средствами стремились приостановить диссипацию…» А как пахли горящие трупы на столбах, вы знаете? А вы видели когда-нибудь голую женщину со вспоротым животом, лежащую в уличной пыли? А вы видели города, в которых люди молчат и кричат только вороны? Вы, еще не родившиеся мальчики и девочки перед учебным стереовизором в школах Арканарской Коммунистической Республики?
...
Они спустились со ступенек и неторопливо побрели прочь, ссутулившись и сунув руки в рукава. Румата поглядел им вслед и вспомнил, что тысячи раз он видел на улицах эти смиренные фигуры в долгополых черных рясах. Только раньше не волочились за ними в пыли ножны тяжеленных мечей. Проморгали, ах, как проморгали! – подумал он. Какое это было развлечение для благородных донов – пристроиться к одиноко бредущему монаху и рассказывать друг другу через его голову пикантные истории. *А я, дурак, притворяясь пьяным, плелся позади, хохотал во все горло и так радовался, что Империя не поражена хоть религиозным фанатизмом*
...
– Смиренные дети господа нашего, конница Святого Ордена. Высадились сегодня ночью в Арканарском порту для подавления варварского бунта ночных оборванцев Ваги Колеса вкупе с возомнившими о себе лавочниками! Бунт подавлен. Святой Орден владеет городом и страной, отныне Арканарской областью Ордена…
...
– Мне хватит и пяти минут, – ответил Румата, с трудом сдерживая раздражение. – И я так много говорил вам об этом раньше, что хватит и минуты. В полном соответствии с базисной теорией феодализма, – он яростно поглядел прямо в глаза дону Кондору, – это самое заурядное выступление горожан против баронства, – он перевел взгляд на дона Гуга, – вылилось в провокационную интригу Святого Ордена и привело к превращению Арканара в базу феодально-фашистской агрессии. Мы здесь ломаем головы, тщетно пытаясь втиснуть сложную, противоречивую, загадочную фигуру орла нашего дона Рэбы в один ряд с Ришелье, Неккером, Токугавой Иэясу, Монком, а он оказался мелким хулиганом и дураком! Он предал и продал все, что мог, запутался в собственных затеях, насмерть струсил и кинулся спасаться к Святому Ордену. Через полгода его зарежут, а Орден останется. Последствия этого для Запроливья, а затем и для всей Империи я просто боюсь себе представить. Во всяком случае, вся двадцатилетняя работа в пределах Империи пошла насмарку. Под Святым Орденом не развернешься. Вероятно, Будах – это последний человек, которого я спасаю. Больше спасать будет некого. 
...


http://fictionbook.ru/author/strugac...iyt_bogom.html

Р.S.
– Мы еще не знакомы, – тем же лязгающим голосом продолжал он. – Позвольте представиться: наместник Святого Ордена в Арканарской области, епископ и боевой магистр раб божий Рэба!
   А ведь можно было догадаться, думал Румата. *Там, где торжествует серость к власти всегда приходят черные*.

----------


## PampKin Head

Оставшись один, Румата придвинул кресло к окну, сел поудобнее и стал смотреть на город. Дом принца стоял на холме, и днем город просматривался отсюда до самого моря. Но сейчас все тонуло во мраке, только виднелись разбросанные кучки огней – где на перекрестках стояли и ждали сигнала штурмовики с факелами. Город спал или притворялся спящим. Интересно, чувствовали ли жители, что сегодня ночью на них надвигается что-то ужасное? Или, как благородный дон большого ума, тоже считали, что кто-то готовится к празднованию дня святого Мики? Двести тысяч мужчин и женщин. Двести тысяч кузнецов, оружейников, мясников, галантерейщиков, ювелиров, домашних хозяек, проституток, монахов, менял, солдат, бродяг, уцелевших книгочеев ворочались сейчас в душных, провонявших клопами постелях: спали, любились, пересчитывали в уме барыши, плакали, скрипели зубами от злости или от обиды… Двести тысяч человек! Было в них что-то общее для пришельца с Земли. Наверное, то, что все они почти без исключений были еще не людьми в современном смысле слова, а заготовками, болванками, из которых только кровавые века истории выточат когда-нибудь настоящего гордого и свободного человека. *Они были пассивны, жадны и невероятно, фантастически эгоистичны. Психологически почти все они были рабами – рабами веры, рабами себе подобных, рабами страстишек, рабами корыстолюбия. И если волею судеб кто-нибудь из них рождался или становился господином, он не знал, что делать со своей свободой. Он снова торопился стать рабом – рабом богатства, рабом противоестественных излишеств, рабом распутных друзей, рабом своих рабов. Огромное большинство из них ни в чем не было виновато. Они были слишком пассивны и слишком невежественны. Рабство их зиждилось на пассивности и невежестве, а пассивность и невежество вновь и вновь порождали рабство. Если бы они все были одинаковы, руки опустились бы и не на что было бы надеяться. Но все-таки они были людьми, носителями искры разума. И постоянно, то тут, то там вспыхивали и разгорались в их толще огоньки неимоверно далекого и неизбежного будущего. Вспыхивали, несмотря ни на что. Несмотря на всю их кажущуюся никчемность. Несмотря на гнет. Несмотря на то, что их затаптывали сапогами. Несмотря на то, что они были не нужны никому на свете и все на свете были против них. Несмотря на то, что в самом лучшем случае они могли рассчитывать на презрительную недоуменную жалость…*
...
Он вспомнил вечерний Арканар. Добротные каменные дома на главных улицах, приветливый фонарик над входом в таверну, благодушные, сытые лавочники пьют пиво за чистыми столами и рассуждают о том, что мир совсем не плох, цены на хлеб падают, цены на латы растут, заговоры раскрываются вовремя, колдунов и подозрительных книгочеев сажают на кол, король по обыкновению велик и светел, а дон Рэба безгранично умен и всегда начеку. «Выдумают, надо же!… Мир круглый! По мне хоть квадратный, а умов не мути!…», «От грамоты, от грамоты все идет, братья! Не в деньгах, мол, счастье мужик, мол, тоже человек, дальше – больше, оскорбительные стишки, а там и бунт…», «Всех их на кол, братья!… Я бы делал что? Я бы прямо спрашивал: грамотный? На кол тебя! Стишки пишешь? На кол! Таблицы знаешь? На кол, слишком много знаешь!», «Бина, пышка, еще три кружечки и порцию тушеного кролика!» А по булыжной мостовой – грррум, грррум, грррум – стучат коваными сапогами коренастые, красномордые парни в серых рубахах, с тяжелыми топорами на правом плече. «Братья! Вот они, защитники! Разве эти допустят? Да ни в жисть! А мой-то, мой-то… На правом фланге! Вчера еще его порол! Да, братья, это вам не смутное время! Прочность престола, благосостояние, незыблемое спокойствие и справедливость. Ура, серые роты! Ура, дон Рэба! Слава королю нашему! Эх, братья, жизнь-то какая пошла чудесная!…»
...
   Румата отодвинул тарелку.
   – Ты все-таки скажи мне, почему плакала. И прибежала одна. Разве сейчас можно одной по улицам бегать?
   – Я не могла дома. Я больше не вернусь домой. Можно, я у тебя служанкой буду? Даром.
   Румата просмеялся сквозь комок в горле.
   – Отец каждый день доносы переписывает, – продолжала она с тихим отчаянием. – А бумаги, с которых переписывает, все в крови. Ему их в Веселой Башне дают. И зачем ты только меня читать научил? Каждый вечер, каждый вечер… Перепишет пыточную запись – и пьет… Так страшно, так страшно!… «Вот, – говорит, – Кира, наш сосед-каллиграф учил людей писать. Кто, ты думаешь, он есть? Под пыткой показал, что колдун и ируканский шпион. Кому же, – говорит, – теперь верить? Я, – говорит, – сам у него письму учился». А брат придет из патруля – пьяней пива, руки все в засохшей крови… «Всех, – говорит, – вырежем до двенадцатого потомка…» Отца допрашивает, почему, мол, грамотный… Сегодня с приятелями затащил в дом какого-то человека… Били его, все кровью забрызгали. Он уж и кричать перестал. Не могу я так, не вернусь, лучше убей меня!…

----------


## PampKin Head

Некоторые забьются в истерике и, роняя пену на ламинированый пол, изойдутся криком:
- Да где же? Да где же такое у нас то?

Замечу, что следующее ниже - это не Стругацкие, не 12 век и не Германия 30-х, а замечательные *90-е (территория РФ, как выяснилось позже)*

http://www.lib.ru/MEMUARY/CHECHNYA/grozny.txt




> - Ну что, жид, здесь тебе не Москва...
>      Удар сбоку  в  лицо! Очки  вдребезги,  кровь залила  глаз. Удары  еще и
> еще...  Перестал  что либо  соображать, в ушах звон,  только  одна мысль, не
> двигаться и не упасть. Остановка, голоса стали удаляться.
>      Попробовал  провести ревизию.  Осколок  стекла  над глазом -  выдернул.
> Кто-то подал разбитые  и измятые очки.  Сказал спасибо  и  бросил их на пол.
> Встал,  осмотрелся,  один  глаз  еще видит. Те же  самые пожилые  люди,  все
> смотрят  вниз,  в  пол.  Я  их понимаю и не осуждаю. Только одна  старушка -
> чеченка, недалеко от меня начала охать.
> ...


А вот так встречает родина-матушка http://www.lib.ru/EMIGRATION/CONRAD/russia.txt



P.S. Мир полон идиотов, которые твердят о прелести мира ровно до того момента, пока нож к их горлу не приставят.

P.S. Из того, *что еще было в 90-х: война в Абхазии/Грузии, в Приднестровье, в Таджикистане. Нужно вспомнить о том, как выезжали многие из Узбекистана, Казахстана и Киргизии.*

----------


## Ersh

Я не понял, у кого-то здесь есть сомнения о природе Сансары?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я не понял, у кого-то здесь есть сомнения о природе Сансары?


Читая Ракитина, складывается впечатление, что на определенных территориях Сансара - и не Сансара вовсе.

----------


## Грег

> Читая Ракитина, складывается впечатление, что на определенных территориях Сансара - и не Сансара вовсе.


Ну... Раз уж о Ракитине речь зашла. Вызывали? Добрый День! Счастья вам и Здоровья!  :Smilie: 

- Сахар, сахар! - всё больше кричали люди, и во рту у них становилось всё слаще и слаще... 
- Сансара! Сансара! - и сансара медленно таяла и пропадала...

 :Smilie:   :Wink:

----------


## Alex

А какое отношение имеют события в Чечне (Азербайджане, Киргизии, Приднестровье) 90-х к гипотетическому разгрому буддизма в РФ?

Меня лично гораздо больше тревожит рост маргинальных фашиствующих группировок. У меня вот раз средь бела дня на жену в метро с кулаками набросились. А народ в вагоне глазами хлопал и боялся.

Тьфу, блин, не удержался. Беспонтовый тред какой-то.

----------


## PampKin Head

> А какое отношение имеют события в Чечне (Азербайджане, Киргизии, Приднестровье) 90-х к гипотетическому разгрому буддизма в РФ?
> 
> Меня лично гораздо больше тревожит рост маргинальных фашиствующих группировок. У меня вот раз средь бела дня на жену в метро с кулаками набросились. А народ в вагоне глазами хлопал и боялся.
> 
> Тьфу, блин, не удержался. Беспонтовый тред какой-то.


Алекс, а что громить то? У нас буддийские религиозные организации появятся (*если появяться*) лишь *после 2012 года* (1997 + 15).

Громить нечего, потому что ничего и нет, кроме сидящих по углам (в виде некоммерческих партнерств и общественных организаций)... + реинкарнаций ЦДУБ'ов по территориям. Те, кто были, тихо и мирно не прошли перерегистрацию после 97-го.

Сначала фашиствующие группировки  занимаются гражданами в метро, далее - по списку. Ведь так уже было...
Или надо дождаться момента, когда начнут избивать  в метро за веревочки на шее?

----------


## Грег

Когда же уже умствующие подстрекатели и заводилы свалят из страны.
Ведь им-то по-фигу - они свалят за границу и будут петь уже оттуда свои песни. Типа, "мы вам указали, как всё у вас плохо, а разгребайте теперь сами". А остальным что делать, тем кто остался? Разгребать последствия "русского бунта" на который их сподвигли эти кликуши, у которых давно чешутся руки, но которые боятся своего участия в этом бунте?

----------


## Грег

блин, почему нет кнопки "Пожаловаться на всю тему"...

----------


## Грег

http://buddhist.ru/

Дарование буддийского прибежища  
13.12.2007 г.  
Буддийский монах, досточтимый геше Джампа Дакпа (мон. Депунг Лоселинг) по просьбе учеников дарует буддийское прибежище 23 декабря 2007 г. в 11–00.

Учение о буддийском прибежище будет дано 22 декабря, с 15–00 до 17–00. 

Это событие состоятся в помещении Буддийского Зала Центра «Открытый Мир»


Как медитировать. Аналитическая медитация  
13.12.2007 г.  
22–23 декабря 2007 г. Очередной семинар образовательного курса ФПМТ «Открытие буддизма» с досточтимым Геше Джампой Дакпой.

Тема семинара — «Как медитировать. Аналитическая медитация».

Семинар будет проходить в помещении Буддийского Зала Центра «Открытый Мир» 22 и 23 декабря.


Подробнее...  

В Новосибирске открылась буддистская выставка  
11.12.2007 г.  
Буддизм как искусство. В Новосибирском краеведческом музее открыли выставку с философским названием — «Бесстрашие. Радость. Сочувствие».

Эту скульптуру нашли в посёлке Чик в 1948 году — когда местные жители пытались выкопать колодец. Впрочем, на вернисаже говорят – удивляться не стоит. У многих собранных здесь раритетов – похожая судьба.

Вилор Коляда, организатор выставки: «Оказывается, огромное количество буддистских вещей было найдено на территории Новосибирской области, потому что Новосибирск – Новониколаевск – он также являлся местом пересечения разнообразных торговых путей и здесь проходила масса людей и вещей с Востока». 
Подробнее...  

Издательство Ламрима  
06.12.2007 г.  
"Изд-во «Нартанг» сообщает о том, что новое исправленное и заново отредактированное издание трактата Чже Цонкапы «Большое руководство к этапам Пути Пробуждения» (Ламрим Ченмо) наконец получено из типографии и в течение недели будет разослано подписчикам. (Просим извинить за задержку, обусловленную рядом технических сложностей.) Это издание уменьшенного формата в двух томах (а не в пяти как первое издание) и (для тех, кто не делал предоплаты) стоит в издательстве 850 руб.

Также напоминаем, что, как обычно, в конце года заканчивается формирование ежегодного журнала «Буддизм России», и те, кто хотел опубликовать свои переводы, письма, сообщения и т. п. в журнале «Буддизм России» — должны прислать нам материалы в электронном виде не позже 15–20 декабря.

Подробнее...  

Буддисты России отмечают Праздник тысячи лампад  
04.12.2007 г.  
Тысячи лампад зажглись сегодня в буддийских храмах России. Священнослужители и миряне отмечают один из главных религиозных праздников буддийского календаря — Дзул-Хурал (в тибетской традиции — Нгачо Чэнмо), который чаще так и называется Праздник тысячи лампад. Он посвящен уходу в Нирвану небожителя буддийского пантеона ламы Цзонхавы. Его почитают наравне с Буддой. Празднование начинается в 25-й день десятого месяца лунного календаря.

Учение этой школы исповедуют большинство буддистов РФ — последователей Тибетского буддизма.


Подробнее...  

В Калмыкии отметят Новый год и проведут тантрические ритуалы  
30.11.2007 г.  
В Калмыкии 4 декабря отметят наступление Нового года, сообщает сайт главного храма республики «Золотая обитель Будды Шакьямуни».

Традиционный для калмыков праздник, Зул, отмечается в день, когда ушел в нирвану великий тибетский лама Чже Цонкапа, основавший школу Гелуг. Учение этой школы тибетского буддизма получило широкое распространение в Монголии и буддийских регионах России.

В этот день, который вычисляется по лунному календарю и празднуется на протяжении веков, калмыцкие буддисты проводят время в молитвах и непременно посещают буддийские храмы.

Подробнее...  

Делегация Бурятии вернулась с фестиваля в Дхарамсале  
29.11.2007 г.  
На днях вернулась на родину делегация от республики Бурятии, побывавшая на фестивале буддийской культуры, который проходил с 6 по 10 ноября в городе Дхарамсала в Индии. Делегацию от нашей республики возглавлял руководитель общины «Ламрим» Чойдоржи-лама.
По словам наших земляков, эта поездка станет для них одним из главных событий в их жизни. Для участия в Пуджа — обряде долгой жизни в Индию — приехали сотни российских буддистов в составе делегаций из Калмыкии, Тувы, Бурятии и Москвы. Были и гости из других стран, к примеру, на фестиваль из НьюЙорка приехала наша знаменитая землячка Ирина Пантаева.

Подробнее...  

4 декабря в Калмыкии объявлен нерабочим днем  
29.11.2007 г.  
Глава Калмыкии Кирсан Илюмжинов 22 ноября подписал указ «Об объявлении 4 декабря 2007 года нерабочим праздничным днем» в связи с празднованием калмыцкого национального праздника Зул, сообщили нашему корреспонденту в пресс-службе главы региона.

День объявлен нерабочим в соответствии со статьей Федерального закона «О свободе совести и о религиозных объединениях» и законом Калмыкии «О праздничных и памятных датах в Республике Калмыкия», а также в целях дальнейшего развития национально-культурных традиций калмыцкого народа.

Подробнее...  

Ритуал Будды Медицины  
24.11.2007 г.  

Дорогие друзья,

Центр Интегрального развития «Открытый Мир» и группа изучения буддизма ФПМТ «Ганден Тендар Линг» приглашает вас на Ритуал-пуджу Будды Медицины 2 декабря 2007 г, в 11:00.

Этот ритуал, основанный на священных текстах и мантрах, призван устранить все препятствия, которые встают на пути к исцелению. Это могут быть препятствия, не позволяющие врачу эффективно лечить пациента; препятствия, тормозящие благотворное действие лекарства или внутренние препятствия самого пациента. Кроме того, молитвенные обращения и подношения к  Будде Медицины помогают устранить препятствия во всех сферах человеческой деятельности, и приносят успех в начинаниях, как в области духовного роста и развития, физического  здоровья, так и в области благосостояния и успеха в бизнесе.

Подробнее...  

«Как медитировать. Медитация однонаправленного сосредоточения».  
24.11.2007 г.  

Очередной уикенд-семинар образовательного курса ФПМТ «Открытие буддизма» с досточтимым Геше Джампой Дакпой – 1 и 2 декабря 2007 г. 


Тема семинара — «Как медитировать. Медитация однонаправленного сосредоточения».


На семинаре вас ждет рассказ про:

— Виды медитации – однонаправленную и аналитическую




Подробнее...  

Приезд Кхенпо Чога Ринпоче  
23.11.2007 г.  
С 30 ноября по 17 декабря ожидается приезд Дзогчен Кхенпо Чога Ринпоче.


Лекции в Москве

30 ноября 19.00   Как действует закон кармы

1 декабря 11.30   Буддистские пророчества и энергия Пяти Элементов

1 декабря 15.00   Буддистcкая философия и медитация в повседневной жизни

Лекции пройдут в центре «Открытый мир» по адресу:

ул. Павловская, д. 18 (ст. метро «Тульская»), тел +7 (495) 725-58-65


Подробнее...  

Стивен Сигал погрузился в нирвану  
22.11.2007 г.  
В Калмыкию прилетел профессиональный экранный боец — Стивен Сигал. Один из главных киногероев 90-х известен так же и своей принадлежностью к буддизму. И для него эта поездка стала своеобразным паломничеством. Кроме того, к многочисленным титулам Сигала прибавился еще один — почетный гражданин Калмыкии.

Видеорепортаж НТВ


Стивен Сигал стал почетным гражданином Калмыкии  
22.11.2007 г.  
Глава Калмыкии Кирсан Илюмжинов подписал указ о присвоении известному американскому актеру Стивену Сигалу звания «Почетный гражданин Калмыкии». Об этом Илюмжинов заявил во вторник на церемонии открытия Кубка Европы по боксу среди студентов в Элисте, на которой также присутствовал Сигал.
Кроме того, актеру подарили квартиру в Сити-Чесс.

Как сообщает пресс-служба главы, «американский киноактер, снявшийся в десятках фильмов, давно исповедует буддизм и, по его словам, очень заинтересован в развитии буддизма в Калмыкии. Поэтому Сигал не долго раздумывал и с радостью принял предложение Кирсана Илюмжинова посетить Элисту».


http://www.elista.org


В Элисту прибыл знаменитый киноактер Стивен Сигал  
22.11.2007 г.  
В Элисту 20 ноября по приглашению главы Калмыкии Кирсана Илюмжинова прибыл известный киноактер, мастер боевых искусств Стивен Сигал. Сразу после прибытия в столицу Калмыкии он совершил экскурсию по местным достопримечательностям – Сити-чесс, храм «Золотая обитель Будды Шакьямуни», часовню Преподобного Сергия Радонежского.

После этого, Стивен Сигал принял участие в торжественной церемонии открытия первого Кубка Европы по боксу среди студентов.

Фоторепортаж

Подробнее...  

Пуджа долгой жизни Его Святейшества Далай-ламы XIV, Дхарамсала, 10 ноября 2007 г.  
18.11.2007 г.  
10 ноября в индийском городе Дхарамсала состоялся большой молебен (пуджа) долгой жизни Его Святейшества Далай-ламы XIV. Как сообщалось ранее, специально для этого из Калмыкии в Индию отправились более 250 паломников.

Фоторепортаж на elista.org  

Далее... 
Стивен Сигал посетит Калмыкию по приглашению Илюмжинова 
Далай-лама XIV: «Мы, тибетцы, несем ответственность за народы Монголии и буддийских регионов России… 
Визит Дзокчен Кенпо Чога Ринпоче 
Интернет-трансляция учения Дзогчен «Тридцать советов, идущих из сердца Лонгченпы» 
Пакистан: исламские фундаменталисты пытаются взорвать гигантскую статую Будды 
Враги - наши лучшие учителя 
Вдали от родины 
Всем ученикам Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче 
В Шелехове построят дацан 
Визит Досточтимого Еше Лодоя Ринпоче в Екатеринбург 
Лачунг Ринпоче в Москве 
Ритуал молитвы о долгой жизни Его Св. Далай-ламы 
Буддисты 1 ноября отмечают священный праздник Санжидай Хуарал 
Московские ученые расшифровали знаменитый тибетский трактат “Джуд-ши”! 
Обращение Его Святейшества Далай-ламы по случаю вручения Золотой медали Конгресса США

----------


## Грег

http://buddhist.ru/

Визит Геше Ла Джампы Дакпы  
21.10.2007 г.  

Дорогие друзья,

мы начинаем цикл уикенд-семинаров с тибетским буддийским монахом, доктором философии Геше Джампой Дакпой.

Уикенд-семинары базируются на каноническом тексте школы Гелук «Лам-Рим Чен-Мо» Ламы Цонкапы.

В ходе семинаров будут даваться как учения, так и проводится практические медитации под руководством Геше.

Первые учения из цикла пройдут в субботу и воскресенье 27 и 28 октября 2007 года в Москве, в помещении Буддийского Зала Центра Открытый Мир.






Визит Досточтимого Еше Лодоя Ринпоче в Екатеринбург  
18.10.2007 г.  
По просьбе своих учеников Досточтимый Еше Лодой Ринпоче согласился даровать Учение в г. Екатеринбурге с 22 по 27 декабря сего года.

В программе Учения ванги Ямантаки и Чакрасамвары, дженанг Ваджрайогини.Все подробности чуть позже. Вход на Учение свободный.Просьба желающих посетить Учение зарегистрироваться на  wajrapani108@yahoo.comЭтот e-mail защищен от спам-ботов. Для его просмотра в вашем браузере должна быть включена поддержка Java-script . Это необходимо для оценки количества участников и подбора соответствующих условий. 


Программа учений Богдо-гегена Ринпоче в Москве  
17.10.2007 г.  

Программа учений Ринпоче в Москве:

18-го октября состоится обычное посвящение Чод линии Энсапы «Раскрытие врат в небо».
Посвящение только для тех, кто в дальнейшем намерен выполнять практку Чод.
Время проведения: с 18:00 до 21:00




В Эрмитаже «Возвращение Будды»  
16.10.2007 г.  
В Государственном Эрмитаже завтра откроется выставка «Возвращение Будды. Памятники искусства из музеев Китая». На экспозиции будут представлены 42 статуи, созданные в конце V — первой половине VI века на крайнем востоке страны восходящего солнца.

На скульптурах 1,5-летней давности сохранились цветные рисунки и слои позолоты. Эти буддийские статуи из храма Лунсин, спрятанные 800 лет назад, были найдены в октябре 1996 года в городе Цинчжоу во время строительных работ,пишет Фонтанка.ру.



Вручение Золотой медали Конгресса США Далай-ламе можно наблюдать в Интернете  
16.10.2007 г.  
Российские последователи Его Святейшества Далай-ламы получат возможность виртуально присутствовать на торжественной церемонии вручения Золотой медали Конгресса США духовному лидеру буддистов мира. «Международная кампания за Тибет» (ICT) организует прямую Интернет-трансляцию церемонии, которая состоится 17 октября в центральной ротонде Капитолия в присутствии президента США, членов американского правительства, руководителей Сената и Палаты представителей американского Конгресса.



В резиденции Далай-ламы пройдет «Фестиваль буддийской культуры России и Монголии»  
10.10.2007 г.  
С 6 по 10 ноября резиденция духовного лидера буддистов Его Святейшества Далай-ламы в Дхарамсале, Северная Индия, станет местом проведения «Фестиваля буддийской культуры России и Монголии». Фестиваль, в котором примут участие музыканты Калмыкии, Бурятии, Тувы и Монголии, приурочен к большому молебну о долголетии Его Святейшества Далай-ламы.

«Фестиваль буддийской культуры России и Монголии» и молебен о долголетии Далай-ламы, инициированный верховным ламой Калмыкии Тэло Тулку Ринпоче и поддержанный высшим буддийским духовенством Монголии, Бурятии и Тувы, станет мостом между традиционными буддийскими регионами России и Его Святейшеством Далай-ламой, которой на протяжении многих веков направлял их духовное развитие.




В Калмыкии проходит визит духовного лидера монголоязычных народов  
09.10.2007 г.  
ГТРК «Калмыкия»

По приглашению главы буддистов Калмыкии шаджин-ламы Тэло Тулку Ринпоче в республике проходит пятый по счету визит Его Преосвященства Богдо-Гегяна. Династия Джецуна Дамбы, так еще называют священнослужителя, имела колоссальное религиозное и политическое влияние в Монголии. Его статус приравнивался к статусу Далай-ламы в Тибете.

Духовного лидера монголоязычных народов Его Преосвященство Богдо-Гегяна 9-го встречали по всем принятым канонам. В ходе визита планируются встречи с верующими. В молельном зале Центрального хурула «Золотая обитель Будды Шакьямуни» он будет даровать учение: комментарии на тексты «практик Бодхисаттвы», «Будд Покаяния» и «Обеты Бодхисаттвы». Как считает сам Учитель, молитвы должны принести всем душевное спокойствие, веру и благополучие.  


По священным местам в Индии туристов будет возить специальный поезд  
08.10.2007 г.  
НЬЮ-ДЕЛИ, 6 окт — РИА Новости, Евгений Безека. В Индии в субботу открылся уникальный туристический железнодорожный маршрут. Специальный поезд будет возить паломников по местам, связанным с жизнью Будды, передает корреспондент РИА Новости.

За восемь дней фирменный поезд «Махапаринирвана» побывает во многих священных для буддистов местах на севере Индии и в Непале, и вернется в Нью-Дели через Агру, где расположен всемирно известный мавзолей Тадж-Махал.



Выставка буддийской культуры России и Монголии  
05.10.2007 г.  
Дхарамсала, Индия
6 — 10 ноября 2007

Подробнее на сайте «Буддизм в Калмыкии».




Тибетские монахи, «Хуун-Хуурту» и Саинхо дадут в Москве единственный концерт  
03.10.2007 г.  
6 октября в московском Доме кино состоится уникальный концерт обертонного и горлового пения, который соберет на одной сцене ярчайших исполнителей, снискавших мировую известность.

На одной сцене встретятся тибетские монахи монастыря Гьюдмед, в совершенстве владеющие редчайшей техникой обертонного пения; тувинская певица Саинхо, которую называют волшебным голосом Тувы и непревзойденная группа «Хуун-Хуурту», вобравшая в себя все наследие тувинского фольклора и традиции горлового пения.

Примечательно, что тибетские монахи и тувинские музыканты посвящают свое выступление Его Святейшеству Далай-ламе в преддверии большого молебна о его долголетии, который российские буддисты проведут в этом году.



Ретриты досточтимого Дзогчен Раньяк Дза Патрула Ринпоче  
02.10.2007 г.  
Досточтимый Дзогчен Раньяк Дза Патрул Ринпоче дарует  Учения:

В Москве  11- 21 октября:
Комметарии на текст « Сердечное Сокровище Просветленных» Первого Патрула Ринпоче, Посвящение Тигле Гьячен, Посвящение Орджен Норхла
А также 1 ноября — посвящение Будды Шакьямуни

В Твери 23 октября:
Как сострадание приносит благо в нашу жизнь

В Волгограде 25 октября:
Сострадание

В Элисте /Калмыкия/ 26–29 октября:
Пхова, Посвящение Карлинг Шитро

В Тбилиси /Грузия/ 4 −11 ноября:
Бардо, Посвящение Авалокитешвары (Дукнгал Рангдрол — Освобождение от страданий)



Буддийские монахи выехали из Тувы в Москву, где проведут 6 октября благотворительный вечер  
02.10.2007 г.  
6 октября в московском Доме кино состоится благотворительный вечер в поддержку молебна о долголетии Его Святейшества Далай-ламы, который буддисты России и Монголии в этом году планируют провести в Дхарамсале. сообщают организаторы вечера Фонд «Сохраним Тибет!» и Центр тибетской культуры и информации www.savetibet.ru.


Гости благотворительного вечера, в котором примет участие инициатор проведения масштабного молебна верховный лама Калмыкии Тэло Тулку Ринпоче, смогут послушать обертонное пение монахов тибетского монастыря Гьюдмед, неоднократно с большим успехом выступавших в разных городах России и Европы.




Визит Его Преосвященства Богдо Гегяна  
27.09.2007 г.  

С 5 по 11 октября ожидается визит Его Преосвященства Богдо Гегяна в Калмыкию по приглашению Шаджин ламы Калмыкии Тэло Тулку Ринпоче.

Богдо Гегян дарует учение: комментарии на тексты «37 практик Бодхисаттвы», «35 Будд Покаяния» и «Обеты Бодхисаттвы».

О тантрических посвящениях и благословениях будет объявлено позднее, по приезду Учителя.




Далее... 
В ходе протестов в Бирме первые жертвы 
В столице Калмыкии прошел пикет у крупнейшего буддийского храма Европы 
Визит геше Тинлея в Екатеринбург 
Ретрит с Богдо-гегеном Ринпоче 
Мандала Ямантаки с 28 сентября по 7 октября в дацане "Гунзэчойнэй" (СПБ) 
Учение геше-лхарамбы Чжампа Доньеда (Гоман дацан) в Санкт-Петербурге 
Буддийский лама из Бурятии депортирован из пекинского аэропорта в Иркутск 
Фоторепортаж: «В каждый флажок вписано имя Далай-ламы…» 
Пятилетие обретения нетленного тела ламы Итигэлова отметят в Бурятии 
Визит Геше Лхарамба Жимба Доньёд в Санкт-Петербург 
Буддийские флаги вдохновения поднимут возле Кызыла 15 сентября 
В Москве состоится благотворительный вечер в поддержку молебна о долголетии Е. С. Далай-ламы 
Патрул Ринпоче в Калмыкии 
Ретрит с Чоки Нима Ринпоче с 13 по 18 сентября 
При Иволгинском дацане откроется визитно-информационный центр

----------


## Грег

http://www.contr-tv.ru/print/1117




> ...
> Как это возможно: из суммы истинных по отдельности суждений сложить в целом ложную картину реальности? Нет ли в этом моем утверждении логического противоречия? Никакого противоречия тут нет. Ситуация здесь с логической точки зрения довольно простая (если, конечно, вы знакомы в достаточной мере с логикой, чего нет у подавляющего большинства оболваниваемых людей). В реальной жизни больших человеческих объединений, состоящих из многих миллионов людей, в течение многих лет (десятилетий) происходит огромное число всякого рода событий. Сосчитать их практически невозможно. Это миллиарды событий. И запомнить их люди не в состоянии, если бы даже знали о них. А знания людей ограничены. Каждый по отдельности бывает свидетелем лишь ничтожной части происходящих событий. *Находятся люди, которые из общего множества отбирают лишь некоторые события и фиксируют их в суждениях (в языке). Эти суждения по отдельности могут быть истинными. Они объединяются в целостные тексты. И эти тексты выдаются за описание (образ) реальности в целом. Если отбор событий производится тенденциозно (а обычно так и делается), совокупность истинных суждений как целое оказывается ложным образом реальности как целого.*
> ...

----------


## PampKin Head

> Находятся люди, которые из общего множества отбирают лишь некоторые события и фиксируют их в суждениях (в языке). Эти суждения по отдельности могут быть истинными. Они объединяются в целостные тексты. И эти тексты выдаются за описание (образ) реальности в целом. Если отбор событий производится тенденциозно (а обычно так и делается), совокупность истинных суждений как целое оказывается ложным образом реальности как целого.


Я так понимаю, что у нас Ракитин - это тот, кто видит все в "целостности"? Тот, который прозревает реальность и время, как они есть?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSV9S2Ol3bc

----------


## Ersh

Друзья мои, Сергей и Дима!
Если Вы не прекратите взаимно.... опылять друг друга, то придется форуму пару недель от вас отдохнуть. Думаю никто из вас своего мнения не изменит в любом случае.
Закрыть, может. тему-то?

----------


## Грег

> Я так понимаю, что у нас Ракитин - это тот, кто видит все в "целостности"? Тот, который прозревает реальность и время, как они есть?


Нет, для этого у нас есть другие участники.

А Ракитин вообще ничего не видит, он видит только кусочек, поэтому старается не делать глубокомысленных выводов с представлением будущих событий.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Из правил форума:

На форуме запрещено давать оценку степени развития участника. Все, что можно оценить, — это степень соответствия высказываний собеседника положениям той или иной школы Учения. 
Не пытайтесь угадывать мотивацию участников форума и не прибегайте к аргументам типа: “На самом деле за Вашими словами скрыт тот-то и тот-то смысл”, “Вашей истинной мотивацией в этом высказывании было то-то и то-то” – по умолчанию подразумевается, что Ваш собеседник думает именно то, что говорит. 
При написании ответа в существующую тему прочитайте еще раз ее название и убедитесь, что вы в своем сообщении не отклоняетесь от нее. Отклонение от первоначальной темы может считаться нарушением правила.

----------


## Грег

> Друзья мои, Сергей и Дима!
> Если Вы не прекратите взаимно.... опылять друг друга, то придется форуму пару недель от вас отдохнуть. Думаю никто из вас своего мнения не изменит в любом случае.


Если тема будет открыта на доступ, то я готов к бану.  :Smilie:  

(это не значит, что я отказываюсь соблюдать правила форума)



> Закрыть, может. тему-то?


А сами-то как думаете? Она соответствует соответствующему разделу и теме своего топика? Я не модератор и не автор.

----------


## Поляков

Может и не в кассу, немного офф-топ. Нашел в ЖЖ:



> ДЕТИ РИСУЮТ АД
> Конкурс детского рисунка.
> 
> Мой маленький друг!
> 
> Учащийся православной гимназии, лицея, колледжа, семинарии или академии!
> Конечно ты знаешь, что большинство детишек, которые не учатся вместе с тобой и не имеют духовника попадут в ад. Давай пофантазируем! Представим, что ждет этих непросвещенных Св. Церковью грешников на том свете. 
> 
> Дружок, нарисуй как ты представляешь себе из загробные муки и воздушные мытарства! Может ты захочешь нарисовать мрачный подземный тартар или мерцающую пламенем гиену огненную? Если не знаешь что нарисовать - возьми благословение у духовника - он обязательно поможет тебе в этом святом деле. 
> ...

----------


## Karma Dorje

Как мне видится проблема заключается в том, что наши западные братья "побаловавшись" "эзотерическими практиками" буддизма стали считать себя экспертами, чуть ли не самыми крутыми практиками йОгинами и пр и тп буддизма - карикатурная на самом деле картинка которую я застал - люди просто до нЕльзя взрастили у себя это самое чувство Эго, борясь как то и пр со своим Эго раздули до невероятных размеров, даже противно смотреть, общаться тем более, есть конечно же более менее нормальные люди у которых что то человеческое осталось, но они оказываются наиавторитетнейшими вообще ооочень важными там людьми. Скажу я вам друзья из западной сангхи - научитесь сначала уважать свою культуру, свои корни какими бы они ни были, не надо все перечеркивать, на Православие свое налили столько грязи, что это подобно тому что кидаться своей же со своего стола едой, ооочень противно честное слово. И вот такие люди придя в буддизм стали вносить всякие еретические мысли искать еретиков врагов вдруг нашли какие то линии кручи какие то хуже - просто нет слов... Клоака какая то. Да любая бабушка из "буддийской резервуации" (с) Ракитин России даст 1000 очков вперед, любого вашего западного учителя более менее практикующий буддист из тех же резервуаций тьфу даже противно говорить... Есть вообщем вам западные братья чему поучиться у темных людей из резервуаций, уважайте свою культуру действительно.

----------


## PampKin Head

*Не имею никакого отношения* ни к православной культуре, ни к ее корням.

Родился, учился и вырос в *СССР*, не крещеный. Храмов *не посещал*, в церковных общинах *не состоял*, в крестных ходах и прочем *не участвовал*.
---
Вся так называемая "грязь" - из открытых источников, с которыми может ознакомиться и сделать собственные выводы о достоверности/адекватности любой, умеющий читать.
---
Некоторые граждане из "восточной религиозной группы"  почему то уверенны, что уж они то буддисты "по рождению" (главное, не провоцировать  извержение данной "культуры", иначе мало не покажется). И у них, как и у бабушек из "резерваций" есть особый орган (наверное, третий "буддийский глаз"), который  позволяет сразу идентифицировать их в качестве буддистов по месту рождения, а их наборы суеверий - в качестве Дхармы Будд.

----------


## Karma Dorje

Да и еще по поводу земель где есть дхарма - Питер, Москва, че там еще? - не врите мне пожалуйста - у вас там фашисты, мусульманские, христианские и пр фанатики, вообще фон ооочень неблагоприятный эмоциональный. Жить я бы даже сказал невозможно, не то что буддизм практиковать, так как у вас там буддизм практикуют - зажавшись в клетки в многолюдных местах свысока смотря на всех других, сектантскими воззрениями и пр это даже близко не есть практика буддизма даже близко - иммитация какая то, такое вот ощущение. Например - у нас есть мастера горлового пения и оно как бы сказать выполняется на уровне искусства мастерства, на западе есть всякого рода кружки и пр где западные братья учатся это делать - я вот ничего плохого не хочу сказать, но уж лучше конечно этого не слышать, ну потешили себялюбие дали вам почувствовать себя попробовать себя так сказать но пожалуйста не перебарщивайте, не возомнивайте пожалуйста, много я таких видел - противно честно говоря, шелухи ооооочень много, где есть конечно же семена, что то ценное, но шелухи оооочень много. Не критикуйте пожалуйста религии в тч свое Православие, все я все сказал

----------


## PampKin Head

Прикольные дискуссии в стиле:
--- 
*А у нас в квартире газ, а у вас? (с)*

http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/swetoch.htm



> *Карма Агван Йондан Чжамцо
> (Чжамгон Конгтрул Римпочэ)*
> ...
> Более того, и среди живых существ, обретших человеческие тела, *с трудом наберется такая группа живущих согласно Дхарме, которую можно было бы выделить в класс самсарных существ! Невозможно перечесть всех насекомых, живущих под основанием скалы. Но можно перечислить всех людей, живущих во всем царстве! И лишь считанные единицы из них практикуют Дхарму; а тех, кто вершит Ее праведно, столь же трудно узреть, как звезды днем.*


Но я же понимаю, что в "буддейских" регионах все много лучше.

----------


## Поляков

> Например - у нас...


У вас - это где? Где сия земля обетованная?

----------


## Karma Dorje

пампкиновская голова, я не хотел сказать что круче там лучше и пр (опять вы за свое) я говорю по крайней мере относятся с уважением, ничью религии уж поверьте не попирают в мыслях даже нет, не говоря уже о себя возвеличивании сравнении каком то, да. Хочу сказать прекращайте тут грязи наливать на свою же культуру, на свои корни, уважайте пожалуйста и окружающих и традиции и все такое, не сочтите за невежество простое уважение почтение не называйте пожалуйста идоллопоклоничеством, ересью, мракобесьем, суеверием. И уважайте те традиции и культуру которую вы хотите примерить на себя, хотя оно как зеркало и будет отражать то что у вас есть, а то что есть - неуважение к своей культуре Православию, будейским резервуациям и пр не есть хорошо. Надеюсь на взаимопонимание, хотя судя по тому как вы начинаете учить тому не знамо чему (например по юртам) наводит на очень глубокие мысли. Задумайтесь пожалуйста. Может вам действительно сначала свою культуру научиться уважать... Задумайтесь

----------


## PampKin Head

> Хочу сказать прекращайте тут грязи наливать на *свою же культуру*


Срочно выйти из танка http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=360

----------


## Иван

> Как мне видится проблема заключается в том, что наши западные братья "побаловавшись" "эзотерическими практиками" буддизма стали считать себя экспертами, чуть ли не самыми крутыми практиками йОгинами и пр и тп буддизма - карикатурная на самом деле картинка которую я застал - люди просто до нЕльзя взрастили у себя это самое чувство Эго, борясь как то и пр со своим Эго раздули до невероятных размеров, даже противно смотреть, общаться тем более, есть конечно же более менее нормальные люди у которых что то человеческое осталось, но они оказываются наиавторитетнейшими вообще ооочень важными там людьми. Скажу я вам друзья из западной сангхи - научитесь сначала уважать свою культуру, свои корни какими бы они ни были, не надо все перечеркивать, на Православие свое налили столько грязи, что это подобно тому что кидаться своей же со своего стола едой, ооочень противно честное слово. И вот такие люди придя в буддизм стали вносить всякие еретические мысли искать еретиков врагов вдруг нашли какие то линии кручи какие то хуже - просто нет слов... Клоака какая то. Да любая бабушка из "буддийской резервуации" (с) Ракитин России даст 1000 очков вперед, любого вашего западного учителя более менее практикующий буддист из тех же резервуаций тьфу даже противно говорить... Есть вообщем вам западные братья чему поучиться у темных людей из резервуаций, уважайте свою культуру действительно.


Карма Дордже расскажите немного о себе.Если даете указания значит надо что бы о вас было больше известно,чем ник.

----------


## Karma Dorje

Пампкин а ну тогда все с тобой ясно - это дает тебе полное право да. И даже более того... Только щас времена другие стали, модно вроде стало. Ну да ладно увлекаетесь не важно чем, это даже похвально, что интересуетесь и пр, не зарывайтесь только. Тут еще один момент заметил - научились тыкать всякие тексты, документы, источники, в тч на английском языке - показательный пример чтобы было ясно вернемся к юртам - ну приехали там финны амирикосы и пр записали себе книжечку со слов аборигенов всяких там носителей составили, ну не тычьте мне их - говорить и писать называть вещи можно по разному одно и то же например также обьяснить по разному, не будьте буквоежками, какое то вот христианское у вас что то - параграф такой то строфа такая то абзац такой то, не надо этого, по сути, там где до ума доходит, попроще воспринимайте. С простого взаимного уважения начните хотя бы, уход от тех ценностей не обязательно сопровождается их поливанием грязью, останьтесь с прошлым хорошими друзьями... , если не получается остаться друзьями, то ну ничего не говорите - будьте нейтральны. Так ревностно тут все бушуют, такое ощущение, что были (и есть) не равнодушны, я вас понимаю, да и ничего такого страшного уж точно не будет. Прикроют в рамках закона всякие неофициальные организации и все, есть же законы и пр в рамках которых все это нормально.

----------


## PampKin Head

*Не бойтесь врагов - в худшем случае они могут убить. Не бойтесь друзей - в худшем случае они могут предать. Бойтесь равнодушных - они не убивают и не предают, но именно с их молчаливого согласия совершаются на земле предательства и убийства.* (с)

Неуважение чужой веры - это когда с ножом горла и две альтернативы на выбор: смерть или отказ от веры.

http://fictionbook.ru/author/povarni...ike_spora.html



> уважение к убеждениям и верованиям противника, если мы видим, что они искренни.
> 
>    Это условие соблюдается – особенно в нашей стране – очень редко. Обычно люди живут еще «звериным обычаем» в области мысли, т.е., склонны считать человека, который держится других убеждений, или идиотом, или мерзавцем и, во всяком случае настоящим «врагом». Это, конечно, признак или некультурного и невежественного, или же узкого ума. Поэтому ошибочно, например, мнение Шопенгауэровского Филалета.
> 
>    Демофил: Вера каждого для него священна, а потому должна быть священна и для тебя.
>    Филалет: Отвергаю, что одно следует из другого. Не вижу, почему из-за глупости другого человека я должен чувствовать уважение ко лжи и обману.
> 
>    Филалет ошибается, он не понимает смысла слов: «уважать чужое верование», «убеждение», «святыня». Это не значит уважать самое содержание их. Трудно даже представить себе, как можно уважать какую-нибудь мысль саму по себе, отдельно (40 от человека. Ее можно только признать истинной или ложной. *Уважать чужое убеждение, чужое верование – значит уважать искреннюю веру и убежденность в них человека, и право на них. Вот что заслуживает уважения и сочувствия.* «Святыня» для другого человека может казаться нам великим заблуждением, но раз это для него святыня, мы должны к ней относиться, как к человеческой святыне.
> 
> ...

----------


## Karma Dorje

Обман, ложь, ...  попахивает научным коммунизмом марксизмом ленинизмом и пр, ну это уже не интересно. (опять же цитаты опять же параграфы , строфы, абзацы) аминь

----------


## PampKin Head

> Обман, ложь, ...  попахивает научным коммунизмом марксизмом ленинизмом и пр, ну это уже не интересно. (опять же цитаты опять же параграфы , строфы, абзацы) аминь


Спасибо вам, Karma Dorje. Вы еще раз показали, с чем приходится иметь дело, из "буддийских резервуаций" (с)... Чтобы никто иллюзий не питал.

----------


## Karma Dorje

Вы знаете вот таким цитатником типа - уважать значит принимать (соглашаться) с тем  то и этим, когда то широко пользовались идейные борцы при уничтожении культурного наследия, людей, и пр в тч и на моей малой родине, да и на большой - ск-ко церквей и пр было порушено и пр в России.

----------


## Dondhup

Помню как в дацане Хамбынь хурэ (Верхняя Березовка) 1999 г ко мне и моей подруге обратилась русская женщина, стоящая в очередь к эмчи ламе.
ВОт примерный пересказ диалога
- А вы что ту делаете.
- Учимся бабушка
- Ума значит своего мало
веру свою предали
- Марксизм-ленинизм что ли - ответила моя подруга


Мои корни - природа Будды, а не православная религия  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

А ведь должны впитывать Праджню с молоком матери!

----------


## Ондрий

очень мне часто приходят мысли, что некоторые стремятся подсознательно выписать себе индульгенцию на легитимизацию (хотя бы для себя лично) жуткой смеси поверхностного знания буддизма и местных шаманских суеверий.

(вариант: христианство и деревенские псевдо-языческие суеверия)

----------


## Alex S.

> Пампкин, скучать будешь не сам с собой наедине, а будешь скучать по 4 временам года и по всей здешней реальности, по людям, по еде даже. 
> Хотя, почему бы и нет, такой опыт тоже может быть нужен  В этой Австралии, например, аборигенов знаешь как притесняют.. Уу.. И вообще.. Ну, сам увидишь. 
> Зато там такие центры буддийские, что мама не горюй  В смысле, зашибись. Классные центры. 
> А практиковать - какая разница где, лишь бы практиковать 
> 
> Я так и не поняла о чем этот тред и понимать уже не хочу 
> Бон нюи


Максимум 3 года в Австралии при условии наличия здоровой головы выбьют
всю оставшуюся совковую дурь, включая ностальгию.

----------


## PampKin Head

Индия, Афганистан не выбили... Значит и будем жить советскими людьми до следующего перерождения.

----------


## Alex S.

> Оставшись один, Румата придвинул кресло к окну, <...>
> 
> Они были *пассивны*, *жадны* и невероятно, *фантастически эгоистичны*. *Психологически* почти все они *были рабами* – рабами веры, рабами себе подобных, рабами страстишек, рабами корыстолюбия.
> 
> <...>


+100!

Следует заметить, что общество очень сложная система, поведение
которой определяется казалось-бы "незначительными" вещами.  Короче,
эти "незаметные" тенденции проявляют себя *не сразу*.

Условия для какого-либо развития вообще (и буддийской практикики в
частности) _в этом мире_ определяются обществом.  Поэтому заявлять,
что "пока всё хорошо и нечего тут устраивать панику" на мой взгляд
очень недальновидно.

P.S. "Крестьяне пахали, пока генералы и дипломаты планировали будущую
войну" (tm  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Alex S.

> Индия, Афганистан не выбили... Значит и будем жить советскими людьми до следующего перерождения.


Одно дело Индия, Афганистан, а другое --- США, Австралия, Канада, и др.  :Wink:  

Хотя, признаюсь, встречал немало совков (в "russian/ukrainian/whatever
communities").  :Embarrassment:  

Выбивается (в смысле "больше шансов для выбивания") когда начинаешь
серьёзно работать/учиться.  :Smilie:

----------


## Борис

> бодхисаттва прочно укоренен в традициях своего общества; однако он не чувствует себя обязанным следовать им. Он не боится сделать новый шаг, но если он выходит из традиции, то именно потому, что знает ее достаточно хорошо. Сначала нужно вступить в традицию, понять ее вполне, понять свойственные ей глупые и мудрые аспекты, понять, почему люди загипнотизированы ее догмами; необходимо уяснить, какая мудрость - если она существует - скрывается за догмой. После этого можно выйти из традиции, и это - здравый смысл.


(С) Чогъям Трунгпа Ринпоче
"Миф Свободы и путь медитации".

"Выходит". Но не в нигилистическом смыле. И не торопясь.

А вообще, забавно, как в своем отрицании авраамизма многие из нас умудряются некоторые худшие его черты зеркально повторять...

----------


## PampKin Head

http://www.religare.ru/news48679.htm

_Участники Пятых межрегиональных Пименовских чтений, которые прошли в конце минувшей недели в Саратове, заявили о необходимости бюджетного финансирования православных школ.

"К числу гарантированных государством прав относится и право на обучение гражданами своих детей в религиозно-нравственных традициях своего народа. Поэтому мы как добропорядочные граждане и налогоплательщики вправе требовать предоставления нашим детям такой возможности", – говорится в резолюции чтений.

"Мы считаем, – сказано далее, – что для этой цели должны существовать финансируемые из бюджета православные школы и гимназии в таком количестве, чтобы удовлетворить запросы той части нашего общества, которая исповедует православие".

Среди выступавших на чтениях были епископ Саратовский и Вольский Лонгин, вице-губернатор региона Александр Бабичев, ректор Поволжской академии госслужбы Сергей Наумов, замглавы Отдела внешних церковных связей Московского патриархата протоиерей Всеволод Чаплин, зампред Учебного комитета Русской православной церкви протоиерей Максим Козлов, церковные и светские исследователи.

В резолюции также выражена обеспокоенность по поводу "некоторых тенденций в общественном сознании, которые пытаются представить в качестве безальтернативного мировоззрение, основанное на материалистическом видении мира, что нашло свое выражение в открытом письме десяти академиков президенту"._

----------


## Aufenberg

> Да и еще по поводу земель где есть дхарма - Питер, Москва, че там еще? - не врите мне пожалуйста - у вас там фашисты, мусульманские, христианские и пр фанатики, вообще фон ооочень неблагоприятный эмоциональный. Жить я бы даже сказал невозможно, не то что буддизм практиковать, так как у вас там буддизм практикуют - зажавшись в клетки в многолюдных местах свысока смотря на всех других, сектантскими воззрениями и пр это даже близко не есть практика буддизма даже близко - иммитация какая то, такое вот ощущение. Например - у нас есть мастера горлового пения и оно как бы сказать выполняется на уровне искусства мастерства, на западе есть всякого рода кружки и пр где западные братья учатся это делать - я вот ничего плохого не хочу сказать, но уж лучше конечно этого не слышать, ну потешили себялюбие дали вам почувствовать себя попробовать себя так сказать но пожалуйста не перебарщивайте, не возомнивайте пожалуйста, много я таких видел - противно честно говоря, шелухи ооооочень много, где есть конечно же семена, что то ценное, но шелухи оооочень много. Не критикуйте пожалуйста религии в тч свое Православие, все я все сказал


Я не москвич и не питерец, но на этот раз за столицы заступлюсь.Дхарма там развивается осознанно, ее практикуют именно те люди которые хотят практиковать, понимают ее, а не в силу того что дедушка-бабушка ходили в дацан, значит и мне надоть сходить барабан покрутить.. Что касается соседней с нами Бурятии, то могу сказать точно, уровень людей практикующих Учения в Москве на порядок выше, чем в У-Удэ, я не беру уже сельские регионы Республики, где буддизм  стал своего рода разновидностью шаманизма. Пьяный лама - обычное для сельсих районов республики явление. Никого это даже не удивляет. Так что насчет "шелухи" все обстоит как раз с точностью до наоборот. 
В одном я могу согласиться, русским буддистам не надо заигрываться в Азию. Буддизм сам является пришлой религией в той же Бурятии, Монголии, Туве, Калмыкии, да и в Тибете. Поэтому перенимать тибетский или какой то иной буддизм нет смысла. Тем более, сам Будда был арием, а не тибетцем и монголом. Русский буддизм есть уже сейчас. Нравится это кому то или нет.Еще соглашусь с тем, что огульно хулить православие русскому человеку просто некрасиво. Хотим этого или нет, это важная культурообразующая часть в истории государства Российского. 
PS Не совсем только понял причем здесь горловое пение.  :Confused:

----------


## Dondhup

> Да и еще по поводу земель где есть дхарма - Питер, Москва, че там еще? - не врите мне пожалуйста - у вас там фашисты, мусульманские, христианские и пр фанатики, вообще фон ооочень неблагоприятный эмоциональный. Жить я бы даже сказал невозможно, не то что буддизм практиковать, так как у вас там буддизм практикуют - зажавшись в клетки в многолюдных местах свысока смотря на всех других, сектантскими воззрениями и пр это даже близко не есть практика буддизма даже близко - иммитация какая то, такое вот ощущение. Например - у нас есть мастера горлового пения и оно как бы сказать выполняется на уровне искусства мастерства, на западе есть всякого рода кружки и пр где западные братья учатся это делать - я вот ничего плохого не хочу сказать, но уж лучше конечно этого не слышать, ну потешили себялюбие дали вам почувствовать себя попробовать себя так сказать но пожалуйста не перебарщивайте, не возомнивайте пожалуйста, много я таких видел - противно честно говоря, шелухи ооооочень много, где есть конечно же семена, что то ценное, но шелухи оооочень много. Не критикуйте пожалуйста религии в тч свое Православие, все я все сказал


Очень опасное дело критиковать большие группы людей.
Я знаю прекрасных буддистов среди русских, я знаю прекрасных буддиство среди бурят и тем более среди тибетцев.
В Санкт-Петербуге Дхарма существует уже 100 лет, а негативый фон, выражающийся например в периодичеаком захвате Санкт-Петнрубрсого дацана ( с момента основания уже 3 раза как минимум) может стать помощником, а не противником в практике. Я, например, понял для себя одну очень важную вещь - внесение раздора между братьми и сестрами в Дхарме,
между йогинами и монахами, или по национальному признаку ведет только к возникновению препятствий и упадку Дхармы.

Что касается православие, то это не "наша религия", нашего здесь вообще ничего по сути нет  :Smilie: 

P.S.
Действительно, было бы интересно в свете того что вы пишите побольше узнать о том где Вы живете, в какой линии практикуете и т.п.

----------

Дондог (15.07.2016)

----------


## Поляков

Такая телега:



> Я - православная. Я знаю, что «толерантность в вопросах веры  - путь к безверию».Я против пассивной веры – я за православное дело...
> 
> ...Я за политическое православие. За доминирования в информационном пространстве. Если есть необходимость – за «православную Хизбаллу».


Надежда ОРЛОВА, председатель Политсовета "Молодой Гвардии Единой России"

Взято отсюда.

Зы Похоже у людей кружится голова от результатов прошедших выборов.

----------


## Alex

Баян  :Smilie:  

Уже было в этой же теме. Мы пошли на второй круг  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

А вы прочтите, что ей на это пишут в ЖЖ: http://rus-proekt.livejournal.com/186424.html
ИМХО, девочке пора замуж.  :Smilie:

----------


## Поляков

> А вы прочтите, что ей на это пишут в ЖЖ: http://rus-proekt.livejournal.com/186424.html
> ИМХО, девочке пора замуж.


Сейчас именно этим и занимаюсь. Надо завязывать.

----------


## PampKin Head

> А вы прочтите, что ей на это пишут в ЖЖ: http://rus-proekt.livejournal.com/186424.html
> ИМХО, девочке пора замуж.


Розе Люксембург и Кларе это не помогло.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

А я ей ответил в своём стиле:

* * *
Никакая Вы не православная. Вы типичная никонианка и проповедуете цезарепапизм, который уже привёл к закономерному историческому и духовному краху империю Романовых.

"Царство мое не от мира сего".

/// Я не хочу быть тихой верующей ///
Ну и дура.  :Smilie:  Это значит, что православия и не вкусила ни разу. Когда в глухом скиту тихо теплится восковая свеча, освещая пожелтевшие от времени листы знаменных "Праздников". Когда купола опустевшей после пасхальной службы Троице-Сергиевой обители отражают рассветное солнце с линией горизонта. Когда на молитве ты один на один со Христом, и больше ничего и никого не надо. Или когда лучи утреннего солнца бьют в окно и косо падают на литое распятие, лежащее на аналое; а прихожане старообрядческого прихода чинно, в два ряда подходят к нему, прикладываются и отвешивают друг другу поклон:
- Христос посреде нас.
- И есть, и будет.

Тишина! Ты лучшее
Из того, что слышал.

Тихо теплятся свечи и лампады; тихи и умиленны древние, строгие напевы; тихо и радостно на молитве, и молятся в ектеньях: "Да тихое и безмолвное житие поживем во всяком благочестии и чистоте". 

Хрустально небо, видное сквозь лес;
Усталым взорам
Искать отрадно скрытые скиты!
Так ждало сердце завтрашних чудес,
Отдав озерам
Привольной жизни тщетные мечты!
Убранство церкви - желтые листы
Парчой нависли над ковром парчовым.
Златятся дали!
Давно вы ждали,
Чтоб желтым, красным, розовым, лиловым
Иконостасы леса расцветить,
Давно исчезла паутины нить.
Надежду сменит сладостная грусть,
Тоски лампада,
Смиренней мысли в сердце богомольном,
И кто-то тихий шепчет: "Ну и пусть!
Чего нам надо?
Грехам простится вольным и невольным".
Душа внимает голосам недольним,
Осенней тишью странно пленена, -
Знакомым пленом!
И легким тленом
Земля дохнет, в багрец облечена,
Как четки облака! стоят, не тая;
Спустилась ясность и печаль святая!

Вот это - русское православие. Именно русское - не казённое синодальное, не буквоедское старообрядческое и не агитационное партийное. Какая к чёрту политика? Какая "православная Насралла"? 

/// Если влюбленный Вася пишет на земле под окнами своей Лены, «Лены, я тебя люблю» – мы умиляемся или понимающе улыбаемся. Влюблен, мол, человек, что с него взять. После комментов к статье я даже представлять себе не хочу, что сделают с человеком, если он повесит в городе баннер со словами, что «Православие – лучшая религия из всех мировых религий». ///

Идиотское сравнение. От таких баннеров один шаг до "Католицизм вау!" Сами по себе красный диплом и три языка далеко не признак ума, что подтверждается и статьёй, и неуклюжей полемикой с оппонентами.

В общем, вот ваш бог:


А Христа не троньте. Наш Он, миленькой, во веки веком. Руки прочь от тихой русской веры, политические зомби!

_Древлеправославный буддистъ Димитрiй руку приложилъ_

* * *
И на реплику "Я предлагаю действие":

Читайте каждый день правило. Родите пятерых православных детей от православного (а не умиляйтесь фанатизмом и наглостью муслимов, выгоняющих пассажиров из маршрутки). Пост, молитва, слезы, память смертная и умиление - иных действий православие не предлагает. Всё прочее от лукавого. От дурной и бессмысленной зависти к миссионерским успехам протестантов, социальной активности католиков и наглости мусульман. Не в этом правда, а значит, не в этом и сила.

----------

Дондог (15.07.2016)

----------


## Alex

Интересная реакция

(Ссылку даю *не для увода темы в оффтопик,* а для вдумчивого чтения - кто интересуется. Советую также обратить внимание на ссылки внизу статьи).

----------


## PampKin Head

> Интересная реакция
> 
> (Ссылку даю *не для увода темы в оффтопик,* а для вдумчивого чтения - кто интересуется. Советую также обратить внимание на ссылки внизу статьи).





> _У нас нет «Хизбаллы», и никто, кроме боевиков в горах Кавказа, войны против России и ее граждан не ведет._


Если 300 километров от Самары - это горы Кавказа, то все ничтяк...

Организаторов Хизб ут-тахрир давно уже отлавливают на Юго-Востоке Татарстана (кстати, это - запрещенная в РФ организация). 

+ давнишние темы про ульяновский джамаат.

 P.S. Движение  "куда надо" идет уже давно.

----------


## Alex

Пампкин, ты читать умеешь?  :Smilie:  

Посмотри первую же ссылку в конце статьи: Неожиданные союзники. РПЦ поддержана Хизб ут-тахрир  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Пампкин, ты читать умеешь?  
> 
> Посмотри первую же ссылку в конце статьи: Неожиданные союзники. РПЦ поддержана Хизб ут-тахрир


Я просто говорю, что соседнем со мной городке... была ячейка Тахрира (пока ее не запретили). Персонаж сидел при мечети и занимался просветительской деятельностью, включая попытки введения преподавания основ ислама (официальная версия) в школах. 

Так оно и есть... Только "тахрир" пытается ввести не ОПК, а ОИК. Вот и все. 

Они союзники в вопросе введения преподавания религиозной идеологии в государственных учебных заведениях. Конечно же, каждый - своей.

P.S. Все посмеялись над шуткой, а фишка в том, что в сообщении есть и достоверная инфа.

----------


## Alex

А, ну тогда понятно.

----------


## Eternal Jew

*Возврат к православию ("The Wall Street Journal", США)
Главная церковь России укрепляет отношения с государством

Эндрю Хиггинс (Andrew Higgins), 18 декабря 2007*

ЧИТА, Россия - Лишенный духовного сана православный священник Сергей Таратухин упал на колени перед епископом этого холодного сибирского города, находящегося в 4800 километрах от Москвы. Он умолял вернуть ему церковную рясу и обещал исправиться.

Священник согрешил. Грех его заключался в том, что он выступил в поддержку врага Кремля.

Таратухин, ранее известный как отец Сергий, семь лет прослужил священником в исправительном учреждении ?10 (исправительное учреждение ЯГ 14/10 - прим. перев.) - мрачной колонии для уголовных преступников, расположенной к югу от Читы. Среди его паствы был нефтяной магнат Михаил Ходорковский, отправленный в Сибирь в конце 2005 года.

Таратухина вышвырнули из рядов духовенства после того, как он объявил попавшего в тюрьму миллиардера политическим заключенным. Этим летом Таратухин решил покаяться. Государственное телевидение о таком резком повороте во взглядах священника-диссидента сообщило в местных вечерних новостях.

Таратухин говорит, что когда он встал на сторону перешедшего дорогу президенту Владимиру Путину магната, совесть у него была чиста. Но теперь он понимает, насколько высоки здесь ставки. 'Наивность, - заявляет 51-летний бывший священник, - порой хуже воровства'.

Вчера Путин подтвердил свое намерение остаться во власти после истечения второго президентского срока. Он заявил, что станет премьер-министром после практически гарантированной победы своего протеже на мартовских президентских выборах.

Раскаяние Таратухина усиливает тесный союз между Православной Церковью и Кремлем, который стал опорой путинской России и живо напоминает о царских временах. Сохраняющие строгую иерархию, нетерпимые к инакомыслию и опасающиеся конкуренции - оба эти института одинаково видят будущее России. Оно должно основываться на крепком национализме и на конфронтации с либеральной демократией западного образца.

Недавно православные священники окропили святой водой новую российскую систему ПВО под названием 'Триумф' и благословили декабрьские парламентские выборы, которые европейские наблюдатели назвали несправедливыми и несвободными. Когда Кремль на прошлой неделе раскрыл свое намерение по сути дела сохранить власть в руках Путина после истечения его президентского срока, глава церкви, Патриарх Московский и всея Руси Алексий II выступил по телевидению и приветствовал этот план, назвав его 'великим благом для России'.

'Государство поддерживает церковь, а церковь поддерживает государство', - говорит активист-правозащитник советской эпохи Сергей Ковалев. Тридцать лет назад он сидел вместе с Таратухиным в советском лагере 'Пермь-36'. Ковалев хорошо помнит своего сокамерника. Арестованный за антикоммунистическую агитацию, этот человек раз за разом попадал в карцер после своих бесстрашных и отчаянных попыток разоблачения тюремных осведомителей.

В то время, когда Таратухин и Ковалев сидели в 'Перми-36', Путин делал свои первые шаги в КГБ, который возглавлял усилия Советского Союза по подавлению религии. Сегодня Путин регулярно посещает церковь и постоянно носит нательный крест. Он посетил святые места в Иерусалиме и монастырь на горе Афон в Греции, который глубоко почитают православные христиане. В мае он помог положить конец расколу между русской церковью и отколовшейся от нее после революции 1917 года зарубежной церковью, основанной беглецами от российского коммунизма.

'Православие всегда играло особую роль в формировании нашей государственности, нашей культуры, нашей нравственности', - заявил одетым в черные рясы бородатым священникам Путин на встрече в Кремле, которая прошла накануне парламентских выборов 2 декабря.

Сегодня примерно две трети россиян считают себя православными. Это вдвое больше, чем в 1991 году, когда распался Советский Союз. Опросы общественного мнения показывают, что большинство ассоциирует себя с церковью из националистических чувств. В ходе недавно проведенного исследования всего 4 процента опрошенных сказало, что видит в православии источник духовных ценностей.

Сегодняшняя близость между государством и церковью во многом напоминает те отношения, которые существовали между ними до революции 1917 года, когда главным лозунгом царизма были слова 'православие, самодержавие, государственность'. Сегодня у России нет царя, и конституция отделяет церковь от государства. Но Путин все чаще примеряет на себя статус, близкий царскому. А патриарх и прочие его сторонники приветствуют такие попытки, называя его 'национальным лидером', наделенным почти мистическим правом руководить страной бесконечно.

Альянс этот также уходит корнями в советское прошлое, когда КГБ устраивал охоту на инакомыслящих священников, одновременно покровительствуя тем, кто был лоялен государству. Он вербовал многих церковников в качестве своих агентов и осведомителей. Среди них, как говорят просматривавшие архивы КГБ люди, был и нынешний патриарх Алексий II.

Отвечая на эти обвинения, высокопоставленный священник из Московского патриархата Всеволод Чаплин говорит, что в рядах церкви не было 'специально засланных сотрудников КГБ'. Он называет такие слухи 'мифом'. Чаплин добавляет, что связи с советской властью не были чем-то 'безнравственным', если они не наносили вреда людям и церкви. Церковная комиссия изучала вопрос сотрудничества с КГБ, однако результаты своих исследований так и не опубликовала.

Диссидент советской эпохи Ковалев говорит: 'Наш патриарх и наш президент имеют одинаковое происхождение. Оба они из одной и той же фирмы - КГБ'.

Когда в 1990 году начал разваливаться Советский Союз, перед сосредоточившимися вокруг президента Бориса Ельцина реформаторами-демократами встала 'очень серьезная и болезненная проблема'. Об этом говорит Сергей Станкевич, в то время высокопоставленный советник Ельцина и руководитель группы, отвечавшей за вопросы религии. По его словам, вопрос заключался в том, что делать с духовенством, запятнавшим себя связями с КГБ.

'Речь шла не об одном или двух человеках. Вся церковь была под контролем, - говорит он, - мы знали это совершенно точно, поскольку изучали архивы'. В этих архивах использовались кодовые названия для описания участия священников в различных операциях.

Одним из тех, кому разрешили посмотреть архивы, стал православный священник-диссидент Глеб Якунин, проведший пять лет в пермском лагере, недалеко от того места, где отбывали свой срок Таратухин и Ковалев. Избранный позднее депутатом парламента Якунин говорит, что всегда подозревал наличие широкомасштабного сотрудничества. Но увиденные документальные доказательства 'произвели шокирующее впечатление' на священника. По его словам, церковь была 'практически филиалом, дочерней компанией КГБ'. Доступ к архивам Якунин получил тогда, когда работал в парламентской комиссии по расследованию.

Станкевич говорит, что узнанное вызвало у него такое же отвращение, как и у Якунина, однако он выступил против призывов к 'революционной чистке'. По его словам, такие действия на десятилетия отбросили бы все надежды на возрождение христианства. За такое решение пришлось заплатить свою цену. Церковь, как говорит Станкевич, стала 'слишком близка к государству'.

Новое стремление к вере распространялось и за пределы Москвы. Живущий в Сибири Таратухин, который стал верующим, отбывая срок в 'Перми-36' за 'антисоветскую деятельность', включая заигрывание с жестким национализмом, в 1993 году уволился из трамвайного парка, где работал водителем, и стал священником.

Его церковная карьера началась довольно неровно. Таратухина отдали в подчинение престарелому читинскому священнику, и он обнаружил, что его начальник 'атеист и пьяница'. Таратухин вернулся в трамвайное депо. Четыре года спустя, когда читинский священник умер, он снова поступил на церковную службу, и его направили работать священником в Краснокаменск, где находится исправительное учреждение ?10.

Религия начала охватывать умы и сердца и сотрудников российских спецслужб. В 1995 году в Читу прибыл генерал-полковник КГБ (так в тексте; на самом деле, в 1995 году КГБ как единой организации уже не существовало - прим. перев.) Виктор Войтенко, который возглавил погранвойска, охранявшие границу с Китаем и Монголией. В День пограничника он отвел своих подчиненных в единственную в городе церковь, где познакомился с епископом. Войтенко вспоминает, что они начали говорить о восстановлении собора, взорванного большевиками в 30-е годы.

По мере расширения влияния церкви многие демократы, открывшие ей путь к возрождению, впали в немилость. Опасаясь ареста, в Польшу бежал ельцинский советник Станкевич. Был лишен своего сана священник-диссидент Якунин, отказавшийся оставить свое кресло в парламенте и по-прежнему призывавший сотрудничавшее с КГБ духовенство покаяться. Пограничник и генерал КГБ Войтенко баллотировался в парламент от Читы и одержал верх над своим соперником - ветераном антикоммунистического демократического движения.

Смена направления политических ветров совпала по времени со всплеском национализма, часто носящего религиозную окраску. Московский Донской монастырь установил на своем подворье танк и ракету, чтобы напомнить прихожанам о роли церкви в разгроме гитлеровской Германии. Церковь также начала проводить активную лоббистскую работу в парламенте, пытаясь добиться ограничения деятельности соперничающих с ней христианских групп. 'Россия полностью отличается [от Америки], - говорит высокопоставленный церковный деятель митрополит Кирилл, возглавляющий это лобби, - здесь нет места идеям свободного рынка в духовной жизни'.

Накануне нового тысячелетия ушел в отставку президент Ельцин, передав власть Путину. Алексий II дал ему свое благословение на церемонии в Кремле, когда Путин получил 'ядерный чемоданчик' с секретными кодами.

Связь между безопасностью и верой получила новое символическое подтверждение в 2001 году, когда был реконструирован обветшалый и давно пустовавший храм Софии Премудрости Божией, расположенный по соседству со штаб-квартирой ФСБ на Лубянке. А в шести часовых поясах от Москвы, в Чите началось сооружение нового собора, чему активно способствовал бывший человек из КГБ Войтенко. Городские власти выделили территорию. Под давлением властей бизнесмены, а также государственная железная дорога внесли свои пожертвования в сумме 5 миллионов долларов.

А южнее Читы, в Краснокаменске, Таратухин медленно, но верно увеличивал ряды своей паствы.

'Я жил тихо и мирно, - говорит он, - но потом привезли Ходорковского'.

Ходорковский, осужденный за мошенничество и уклонение от уплаты налогов, появился в колонии осенью 2005 года после суда в Москве, который защитники магната называют показным и политически мотивированным.

Выбитое из колеи приездом такого известного заключенного, тюремное начальство попросило Таратухина освятить их кабинеты. Он отказался, заявив, что не может 'освящать грех'. Таратухин, которому разрешили беседовать с новым заключенным, почувствовал симпатию к Ходорковскому, чей отец еврей, а мать - православная христианка. В интервью, данном иностранным и российским журналистам за стенами колонии, священник объявил Ходорковского 'жертвой политических игр'.

'Я тогда подумал: чего мне бояться?' - вспоминает он.

Вскоре Таратухина вызвали в Читу к его начальнику епископу Евстафтию, который сказал, что читал его заявления и слышал о его отказе освятить лагерь. Епископ назначил заблудшего священника в отдаленный приход и приказал ему помалкивать.

Но Таратухин продолжал говорить. Он жаловался, что его отправили в 'политическую ссылку' и отмечал, что Ходорковский до своего ареста жертвовал большие деньги на церковь, а когда-то даже был в дружеских отношениях с патриархом Алексием II.

Разъяренный епископ подписал распоряжение о лишении Таратухина сана.

На просьбу дать интервью епископ Евстафтий ответил отказом.

Убежденный в том, что он не сделал ничего плохого, Таратухин обратился за помощью к правозащитникам и московскому священнику-диссиденту Якунину. Якунин выступил с заявлением, в котором осудил изгнание сибирского священника из лона церкви.

Морально надломленный Таратухин начал работать на заводе по производству стройматериалов. Но его стало подводить здоровье, и он уволился. Сторонники Ходорковского помогали ему деньгами, но они быстро кончились.

В мае Таратухин обратился к епископу Евстафию и сказал ему, что хочет покаяться. Затем он публично раскаялся в совершенных прегрешениях во время воскресной службы в новом соборе.

Марина Савватеева, возглавляющая комитет в поддержку Ходорковского, узнала о таком неожиданном повороте событий из теленовостей. Она сказала, что расстроена этим, но сочувствует Таратухину, поскольку 'власть в России очень злопамятна'.

Депутат парламента от Читы Войтенко с презрением отзывается о союзниках Ходорковского, называя их продажными людьми, которыми движут деньги, а не принципы. В этом месяце он опять был избран в состав Думы, будучи включенным в список 'Единой России', который возглавил Путин. В кабинете Войтенко есть портрет Путина и икона Девы Марии. По его словам, священники, занимающиеся политикой, 'очень опасны'.

Таратухин на выборы не ходил. Он больше не хочет иметь ничего общего с политикой. По его словам, духовенство не должно раскачивать лодку. Рясу свою он назад пока не получил, но раскаяние немного облегчило его положение. Недавно его назначили ответственным за уборку мусора, очистку снега и выполнение других грязных работ в новом читинском храме. Он получает 20 долларов в месяц. Этих денег ему не хватает даже на еду.

Он считает, что его телефон прослушивают, и беспокоится по поводу того, что церковь никогда не простит его полностью. Но Таратухин старается во всем видеть светлую сторону. 'Это не 37-й год, - говорит он, имея в виду самый страшный период сталинского террора, - я не в тюрьме. Меня не расстреляли'.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

_Церковь при Медведеве ведёт себя скромно, в школы уже не ломится, не клеймит права человека и толерантность как "разврат", а занялась, собственно, своим прямым делом – прихожанами. Как раз после того, как Патриарх выступил с очередным обращением о поддержке «свободной России», «уверенно идущей по пути общеевропейских ценностей, законности и прав человека»._
http://alexalexxx.livejournal.com/59234.html

----------


## PampKin Head

Докатились... 

Барин сказал ОПК не вводить. Потому что у него сегодня хорошее настроение, малосольных огурчиков поел.

А вот завтра у барина в муню настойка на полыни + до по больной печени. Принимаемые решения - непредсказуемы.

---
http://slovari.yandex.ru/dict/consti...82%D0%B2%D0%BE

Энциклопедический словарь «Конституционное право России»

ДЕМОКРАТИЧЕСКОЕ ГОСУДАРСТВО - государство, организация и деятельность которого направлена на признание и обеспечение суверенитета (полновластия) народа, прав и свобод человека и гражданина. Конституция РФ не ограничивается объявлением (в ст. 1) РФ демократическим государством. Демократический характер государства закреплен в целом ряде конституционных положений. Это, например: возложение на государство, его органы и должностных лиц обязанности признавать, соблюдать и защищать права и свободы человека и гражданина (ст. 2); признание многонационального народа носителем суверенитета и единственным источником власти в РФ (ч. 1 ст. 3); закрепление за народом права осуществлять свою власть (реализовывать суверенитет) как непосредственно, так и через органы государственной власти и органы местного самоуправления (ч. 2 ст. 3); признание референдума и свободных выборов высшим непосредственным выражением власти народа (ч. 3 ст. 3); конституционный запрет на присвоение власти кем бы то ни было (ч. 4 ст. 3); закрепление принципа разделения властей (ст. 10); идеологическое и политическое многообразие (ст. 13); конституционная возможность граждан участвовать в управлении делами государства (ч. 1 ст. 32) и др.

*В современной государствоведческой практике демократизм государственности оценивается с учетом следующих критериев: не сведена ли мажоритарная система к формальному большинству, без учета прав личности и меньшинства; применяется ли принцип равенства комплексно - не только как равные возможности для всех, но и как обеспечение реальных условий их осуществления с учетом социального положения, образования, здоровья; гарантированы ли все гражданские права не только большинству, но и меньшинству, а также отдельным гражданам, включая лиц, находящихся в оппозиции к существующему истеблишменту, правительству; существуют ли равные права для меньшинств, связанных общим языком, этнической принадлежностью, религией, культурой, философскими и политическими взглядами; каково положение наименее благополучных слоев или групп общества; каковы возможности непосредственного участия гражданина в принятии касающихся его решений; как реально обеспечивается свобода слова, информации и мнений; как обеспечивается свобода объединений и возможность осуществления общественных и личных интересов; каковы конституционность и законность, обеспечивающие права граждан; действительно ли наличествует власть права, а не людей; наличествует ли в данном обществе демократическая обстановка, основанная на доверии народа государственной власти и власти народу; полностью ли гарантируется частная жизнь гражданина; всегда ли готова государственная и политическая система к открытому исправлению допущенных ошибок; является ли данная система достаточно восприимчивой и способной откликаться на запросы, потребности, инициативы и требования народа.*

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Ну, батенька... Это ж Россия... Это не "докатились", это самобытность такая.

----------


## PampKin Head

Суверенная свинократия.
---
Тут ведь вопрос даже не в том, каково устройство этого государства, а том, что *государство просто деградирует*... *Государство исчезает, его институты не функционирует как институты*. Кризис государственного устройства. 

В качестве институтов государства - "малины", имитирующие деятельность; работающие только в собственных интересах.

Что же тогда удивляться, когда бригада во главе с авторитетом по кличке "патриарх" вытирает ноги о Конституцию РФ  и творит, что хочет. Ага, божий суд - это вам не конституционный.

----------


## Eternal Jew

*Атомная бомба и кадило ("La Croix", Франция)
Кто тут кем манипулирует?

Мишель Ставру (Michel Stavrou), 01 ноября 2007*

Визит во Францию Алексия Второго, патриарха Московского и всея Руси, обращает наши взгляды на Русскую Православную Церковь. Вот уже шестнадцать лет, как она скинула оковы, после семидесятилетнего свирепого подавления советским режимом любой религиозной веры. Считается, что количество христиан, павших после 1917 года жертвами репрессий атеистической советской власти, - от 300 000 до 500 000 православных - превышает число первых христианских мучеников. 'Были побиваемы камнями, перепиливаемы, подвергаемы пытке, умирали от меча, скитались в милотях и козьих кожах, терпя недостатки, скорби, озлобления' (Послание к Евреям святого апостола Павла, 11,37). И вопреки всему Русская Церковь выжила и вернулась к животворящей силе Евангелия и апостольской традиции.

Итак, тьма развеялась, какова же ситуация сегодня? Вызывает восхищение духовная и социальная работа людей или общественных организаций, многочисленных отдельных мирян и скромных священников на благо самых обездоленных слоев населения. Но, тем не менее, все, кто любят Русскую Церковь, кто чтит ее духовные и религиозные традиции, не могут не испытывать беспокойства при виде возрастающего сближения между Церковью и российским государством, которые должны, говоря словами патриарха Алексия Второго, работать рука об руку.

Первого февраля сего года президент Путин пошел еще дальше и заявил, что православие и ядерный щит - 'те составляющие, которые укрепляют российскую государственность, создают необходимые предпосылки для обеспечения внутренней и внешней безопасности страны'. Создается впечатление, что Патриарх Московский, не опасаясь инструментализации православия, пытается вернуть Церкви имперский статус, веря, что таким образом способствует распространению идей Евангелия. Но кто тут кем манипулирует?

Союз Церкви и государства еще более упрочился 4 сентября, когда в Храме Христа Спасителя состоялся праздничный молебен в честь 60-летия основания советского военного ядерного центра 'Арзамас-16'. Утверждается, что этот поразительный союз между атомной бомбой и кадилом освящен покровительством святого Серафима, великого русского чудотворца, жившего в XIX-го веке в Саровском монастыре, где был построен центр 'Арзамас-16'.

Преподобный Серафим никогда не благословлял войну, только аскезу, необходимую каждому христианину для стяжания благодати Святого Духа. Во время Отечественной войны 1812 года против Наполеона он проводил все свое время в молитвах. Его мысль о том, что путь ко спасению тысяч окружающих людей лежит через стяжание мирного духа, являет полную противоположность логике страха, основы доктрины ядерного устрашения. Это покровительство дурного толка противоречит учению Христа. Церковь должна гордиться своими святыми мучениками и аскетами, а не предполагаемым влиянием на князей и армии. Она может сохранить верность своему призванию, лишь говоря на языке креста, а не меча, ибо 'сила Господа свершается в немощи' (Второе послание к Коринфянам, 12, 9-10).

_(Мишель Ставру - профессор Свято-Сергиевского православного богословского института в Париже)_

----------


## Eternal Jew

*Против Дарвина ("День", Украина)
Наступление клерикалов в России отражает борьбу в окружении Путина

Юрий РАЙХЕЛЬ, 07 августа 2007*

Казалось, что Обезьяний процесс в штате Теннеси в США в 1925 г. останется историческим вывихом. Однако наступление против теории эволюции на этом не остановилось. Уже в нынешнем столетии ареной столкновения биологической эволюции и теории креацинизма - божественного сотворения мира - стала Россия.

КЛЕРИКАЛИЗАЦИЯ

Если бы проблема взаимоотношений науки и религии сводилась к спору о происхождении мира и человека, то такую дискуссию можно было только приветствовать. Однако к спору примешиваются обстоятельства не вполне научного и религиозного свойства.

Случай с дарвинистским процессом в Санкт-Петербурге есть отражение явно проявляющегося процесса вмешательства политики не только в сферу взаимоотношений науки религии. Клерикализация общественной жизни в России набирает темпы. Светский характер государства формально не ставится под сомнение, но de facto Русская православная церковь (РПЦ) пытается активно участвовать в общественной жизни. Первым объектом стала школа.

Атаки клерикалов на светский характер обучения не на шутку встревожили научную общественность в России. Агрессивное внедрение в школьные программы религиозных предметов, в частности, 'Основы православной культуры' вынудил авторитетных ученых обратиться с открытым письмом к президенту Владимиру Путину. Оно было подписано десятью академиками Российской академии наук. Физики Евгений Александров, Жорес Алферов, Лев Барков, Виталий Гинзбург, Эдуард Кругляков и Анатолий Черепащук, биолог Гарри Абелев, гематолог Андрей Воробьев, геофизик Михаил Садовский и генетик Сергей Инге-Вечтомов обеспокоены 'возрастающей клерикализацией российского общества' и 'активным проникновением Церкви во все сферы общественной жизни'. Вспомнили все: и призывы ввести в образовательную программу российских школ 'Основы православной культуры', и попыток внесения специальности 'теология' в перечень научных специальностей Высшей аттестационной комиссии, и критику 'засилья материализма' в образовании со стороны РПЦ.

Академики приводят ставшее знаменитым высказывание патриарха Московского и всея Руси Алексия II на февральских Рождественских чтениях. Патриарх тогда заявил: 'Никакого вреда не будет школьнику, если он будет знать библейское учение о происхождении мира. А если кто хочет считать, что он произошел от обезьяны, - пусть он так и считает, но не навязывает это другим'. Вроде бы демократично, а на самом деле открывает путь к мракобесию. Теория эволюции - неотъемлемая часть той системы координат, в которой существует современное общество. Клерикализация же - это когда у церкви, пусть и под благовидным предлогом, появляются права и возможности закрывать глаза целому поколению на научные основы нашей жизни.

Церковь ратует за то, чтобы подросток уходил со школьного двора 'высокоморальным' существом. Школа должна стать своего рода кузницей 'хороших людей'. Как пишет московская 'Независимая газета', лишь наивный может полагать, что общество с распростертыми объятиями встретит молодую поросль, знающую 'Отче наш', но не имеющую четких ориентиров в материальном мире. Когда школьный учебник по биологии кажется скучным чтивом, годным лишь для тупой зубрежки, - это еще не беда. Беда наступает, когда учебник представляется не просто скучным, но еще и необязательным чтивом в силу своей 'неистинности'.

ПРАВОСЛАВНОЕ ЛОББИ

В специфических российских условиях было бы наивным предполагать, что ползучий клерикализм есть просто желание РПЦ увеличить число прихожан и забота о нравственном воспитании подрастающего поколения. Без весомой политической поддержки всего этого не могло быть по определению.

Несомненно, что активность РПЦ поддерживают влиятельные политики в коридорах власти. В первую очередь, это чекистское окружение российского президента. Сейчас большая часть из них находится в администрации президента: Виктор Иванов, Игорь Сечин, Сергей Пугачев. Известно о сильной православной устремленности министра юстиции Владимира Устинова, главы ОАО 'Российские железные дороги' Владимира Якунина. За введение предмета 'Основы православной культуры' высказывался полпред президента в Центральном федеральном округе Георгий Полтавченко. Православному клану всегда пыталась противостоять часть кремлевского окружения. В первую очередь, либеральный блок правительства - министр экономического развития Герман Греф и министр финансов Алексей Кудрин. Кроме того, с подчеркнуто светских позиций выступает министерство образования и науки, главу которого, Андрея Фурсенко, православные активисты уже давно подвергают жесткой критике.

В Московской патриархии назвали письмо академиков РАН руководству страны 'пропагандистской кампанией' с целью скомпрометировать Русскую православную церковь. А православно-патриотическое движение 'Народный собор' обратилось в прокуратуру Москвы с требованием привлечь к уголовной ответственности нобелевского лауреата, академика Виталия Гинзбурга за 'разжигание межрелигиозной розни'. Поводом для обращения послужило его интервью газете 'Вести образования', которое он дал в феврале 2007 г. В нем академик заявил, что, 'преподавая религию в школах, эти, мягко говоря, сволочи церковные хотят заманить души детей'. Однако тогда против академика выступил только ультраправый 'Союз православных хоругвеносцев'. Сейчас же протест спровоцирован именно письмом ученых к президенту.

Появление обращения академиков к президенту и призыв привлечь к уголовной ответственности нобелевского лауреата свидетельствует об эскалации конфликта между православным кланом и частью правящей элиты. Причем очередной этап конфликта свидетельствует о переходе на качественно новый уровень: впервые выступление против клерикализации общества исходит из далеко не периферийных кругов. Эскалация с вовлечением в конфликт кремлевских фигур может вылиться в более глубокий спор: для православного клана экспансия РПЦ является способом утверждения России в мире как центра, дифференцированного от западного мира. Тем самым, вопрос о месте РПЦ в жизни российского государства одновременно затрагивает и проблему интеграции России в развитый мир, что неизбежно расширяет перечень проблемных точек в дискуссии между православным кланом, склонным к изоляционизму, и частью истеблишмента, заинтересованного в глобализации.

Несмотря на внешнюю агрессивность и демонстративную уверенность, московские власть предержащие довольно сильно нервничают. В таких условиях антизападное крыло почувствовало, что пришло его время. Наступление ведется широким фронтом: от агрессивного клерикализма, до зачисток олигархов и организации штурмовых отрядов в виде молодежных организаций 'Наши' и им подобных. По поводу письма академиков Путин молчит, но принимает молодых да ранних в своей загородной резиденции и наставляет их на путь истинный. Когда-то царский министр народного просвещения Сергей Уваров выдвинул формулу: 'самодержавие, православие, народность'. До первой части Россия пока еще не дошла, ограничились на данный период суверенной демократией, все остальное уже в наличии. Повторение пройденного или очередной фарс?

----------


## Eternal Jew

*Письмо (с некоторыми сокращениями) президенту России*

'Глубокоуважаемый Владимир Владимирович!

С нарастающим беспокойством мы наблюдаем за все возрастающей клерикализацией российского общества, за активным проникновением церкви во все сферы общественной жизни. Конституция Российской Федерации провозглашает светский характер нашего государства и принцип отделения церкви от системы государственного образования. Мы обращаемся с этим письмом к Вам как к высшему должностному лицу нашей страны, являющемуся гарантом соблюдения основных положений Конституции.

В марте с.г. в Москве проходил XI Всемирный русский национальный собор. Среди его решений обращает на себя внимание резолюция 'О развитии отечественной системы религиозного образования и науки'. Название несколько странное. Если религиозное образование - внутреннее дело РПЦ, то с какой стати церковь заботится о развитии также науки? И нужна ли науке такая забота?..

Между прочим, католическая церковь практически полностью отказалась от вмешательства в дела науки (в 1992 г. она даже признала свою ошибку в деле Галилея и 'реабилитировала' его). В беседе с академиком В.И. Арнольдом (1998 г.) папа Римский Иоанн Павел II признал, что одна наука способна установить истину, а религия, по словам Понтифика, считает себя более компетентной в оценке возможного использования научных открытий. Наша РПЦ придерживается иной точки зрения, а именно: 'Необходим диалог власти и общества для того, чтобы сложившаяся в советское время монополия материалистического видения мира наконец прекратилась в российской образовательной системе' (из резолюции Собора).

Между тем, все достижения современной мировой науки базируются на материалистическом видении мира. Ничего иного в современной науке просто нет. Так на что же нам предлагают менять 'монополию материалистического видения мира'?

Внедрение церкви в государственный орган (школа, лаборатория) - очевидное нарушение Конституции страны. А между тем, церковь уже внедрилась в вооруженные силы; СМИ рекламируют религиозные церемонии окропления новой боевой техники (спускаемые на воду надводные и подводные корабли окропляются в обязательном порядке, но, увы, не всегда это помогает). Широко освещаются религиозные церемонии с участием высокопоставленных представителей власти, и т.д. Все это примеры активной клерикализации страны.

В уже упоминавшейся резолюции Собора содержится еще одна настоятельная просьба 'о признании культурологической значимости преподавания основ православной культуры и этики во всех школах страны и о включении этого предмета в соответствующую область федерального образовательного стандарта'.

Итак, иерархи РПЦ призывают правительство ввести во всех школах России обязательный предмет - 'Основы православной культуры'. Надо сказать, идея 'запустить' религию в школы страны вынашивается давно. Так, в циркуляре Алексия II N 5925 1999 г., обращенном ко 'всем епархиальным преосвященным', отмечается, что 'мы не решим задачи духовно-нравственного воспитания будущих поколений России, если оставим без внимания систему государственного образования'. В заключительной части этого документа сказано: 'Если встретятся трудности с преподаванием 'Основ православного вероучения', нужно переименовать курс в 'Основы православной культуры', - это не вызовет возражений у педагогов и директоров светских учебных заведений, воспитанных на атеистической основе' (!). Из процитированного текста следует, что под видом 'Основ православной культуры' нам пытаются ввести (в обход Конституции) не что иное, как 'Закон Божий'.

Но даже если предположить, что речь действительно идет о курсе 'Основ православной культуры', в многонациональной многоконфессиональной стране такой курс вводить нельзя - о чем уже не раз говорилось. Но Собор считает, что изучение школьниками 'Основ православной культуры' в нашем государстве, где православные составляют абсолютное большинство населения, необходимо'. Действительно, если считать всех атеистов русской национальности поголовно православными, то большинство, наверное, получится. А вот если без атеистов, то, увы, православные окажутся в меньшинстве. Но дело даже не в этом. Разве можно так презрительно относиться к другим конфессиям? Не есть ли это православным шовинизмом? В конце концов, неплохо было бы церковным иерархам задуматься, куда ведет такая политика: к консолидации страны или к ее развалу?

В Европейском сообществе, где межконфессиональная рознь уже проявилась во всей красе, после длительных обсуждений пришли к выводу о необходимости введения в школах курса истории главных монотеистических религий. Основной довод состоит в том, что знакомство с историей и культурным наследием других конфессий будет способствовать улучшению взаимопонимания между представителями различных национальностей и религиозных убеждений. Никому и в голову не пришло требовать, к примеру, введения 'Основ католической культуры'!

На предыдущих Рождественских чтениях министр образования и науки А.А. Фурсенко сообщил, что закончена работа над учебником 'Истории мировых религий'. Лоббисты православия встретили сообщение в штыки. Между тем учебник, написанный сотрудниками Института истории РАН (он называется 'Религии мира' и предназначен для учащихся 10-11-х классов средней школы), хорошо сбалансирован и содержит много сведений, которые следует знать каждому человеку, считающему себя культурным.

А что мы имеем сейчас? Год назад петербургская школьница Маша и ее папа обратились в суд с требованием включить в программу средней школы по биологии теорию творения человека божественной силой (креационизм) вместо 'устаревшего и ошибочного' дарвинизма. Абсурдная сложилась ситуация: почему-то суд должен был решать, верна ли теория эволюции, которая утверждает, что жизнь на Земле зародилась свыше трех миллиардов лет назад, или же справедлива теория творения, которая в отличие от эволюционной теории не может представить ни одного факта и тем не менее утверждает, что жизнь на Земле существует несколько тысяч лет. Казалось бы, что это вопрос, относящийся исключительно к компетенции науки. Однако Маша и ее папа получили поддержку от патриарха Алексия II, который заявил: 'Никакого вреда не будет школьнику, если он будет знать библейское учение о происхождении мира. А если кто хочет считать, что он произошел от обезьяны, - пусть он так и считает, но не навязывает это другим' (!). А что будет, если в школе изъять любые доказательства, забыть про элементарную логику, полностью выхолостить последние остатки критического мышления и перейти на зазубривание догматов? И от этого тоже никакого вреда не будет?

Кстати, чтобы все было точно, ни Дарвин, ни его последователи никогда не утверждали, что человек произошел от обезьяны. Утверждалось лишь, что у обезьяны и человека были общие предки.

Но не только с дарвинизмом у церкви проблемы. Например, какое отношение имеет 'библейское учение о происхождении мира' к фактам, твердо установленным современной астрофизикой и космологией? И что надо изучать в школе - эти факты или 'библейское учение' о сотворении мира за семь дней?

Верить или не верить в Бога - дело совести и убеждений каждого человека. Мы уважаем чувства верующих и не ставим своей целью борьбу с религией. Но мы не можем оставаться равнодушными, когда предпринимаются попытки подвергнуть сомнению научное знание, вытравить из образования 'материалистическое видение мира', а знания, накопленные наукой, подменить верой. Не следует забывать, что провозглашенный государством курс на инновационное развитие может быть осуществлен лишь в том случае, если школы и вузы вооружат молодых людей знаниями, добытыми современной наукой. Никакой альтернативы этим знаниям не существует.

*Академики Российской академии наук: 
Е. Александров, Ж. Алферов, Г. Абелев, Л. Барков, А. Воробьев, В. Гинзбург, С. Инге-Вечтомов, Э. Кругляков, М. Cадовский, А. Черепащук*

----------


## Eternal Jew

*Церкви празднуют слияние, Путин - поглощение ("The Wall Street Journal", США)

Надя Казенко / Nadia Kazenko, 25 мая 2007*

... В день христианского праздника Вознесения, лидеры эмигрантской Русской православной церкви за границей согласились восстановить 'каноническое общение' с Московским патриархатом Русской православной церкви. Тысячи людей часами стояли, ожидая очереди своими глазами увидеть эту церемонию, проходившую в Храме Христа-Спасителя.

Однако значение этого события, очевидно, нельзя считать исключительно религиозным. Из тех, кто пришел на церемонию, можно было смело составлять справочник 'Кто есть кто в российской политике' - и мэр Москвы Юрий Лужков, и, конечно, главный вдохновитель сего события президент России Владимир Путин.

Во всем мире СМИ написали, что слияние церквей стало очередным шагом к преодолению трагического наследия российской истории. The New York Times назвала его 'символом окончания гражданской войны в России'. Однако в реальной жизни все гораздо сложнее: на кону стоят вопросы далеко не только богословского и морального характера. Многим кажется, что таким способом Путин строит новые сети влияния и использует церковь для связи с сообществами русских эмигрантов по всему миру.

Единая церковь, и отец ей Путин?

Если о духовных аспектах произошедшего на церемонии в основном говорили иерархи не самых высоких рангов, то патриарх Алексий Второй подчеркнул совсем другое: помолился Богу, но поблагодарил президента.

Что и неудивительно. Именно Путин первым сделал жест в сторону Зарубежной церкви, встретившись с ее руководством во время своего визита в Нью-Йорк. Слияние церквей - очередной его успешный проект по возвращению государству символов российского дореволюционного антикоммунистического прошлого - при том, что советские символы уже возвращены. С одной стороны - 'репатриация' колоколов Даниловского монастыря из Гарвардского университета, а также праха белого русского генерала Антона Деникина из Джексона (Нью-Джерси) и вдовствующей императрицы Марии Федоровны из Копенгагена; с другой - восстановление старого советского гимна и флага Красной Армии. Путин стал первым российским лидером, который ради укрепления собственной легитимности собрал в прошлом страны все, что было 'полезного'. Как ни крути, Русская православная церковь - во всех своих формах - есть одна из ключевых составляющих этого прошлого.

Сегодня, когда российская власть подвергается жестокой критике за свое авторитарное поведение, Путину нужны друзья - чем больше, тем, понятно, лучше. Также понятно, что готовая сеть из 323 приходов и два десятка монастырей в одних только США и около миллиона прихожан в тридцати странах мира даст России возможность оказывать более сильное влияние за пределами собственных границ - тем более что, по условиям подписанного соглашения, Москва теперь снова будет контролировать назначение епископов и будет иметь право как открывать новые приходы, так и закрывать старые.

Не все ясно и с моральными аспектами слияния, особенно для заграничной церкви, расположенной в Америке. После 1917 года, когда Россия стала коммунистической и атеистической страной, Зарубежная церковь во всем мире позиционировала себя как голос свободы русского православия. В 1920 году ее независимость была подтверждена мужественным патриархом Тихоном, пытавшимся противиться господству коммунистической идеологии.

Однако в 1927 году советское правительство бросило независимых иерархов церкви в тюрьму, а предстоятелем сделало митрополита Сергия (Страгородского (так в тексте - прим. перев.)), которому принадлежит позорное заявление о том, что 'радости и успехи Советского Союза - это наши радости и успехи, а его печали - это наши печали'. С того момента от российской церкви не прозвучало ни слова публичного протеста против действий государства. Церковь молчала даже тогда, когда власть топила страну в крови десятков миллионов людей, многие из которых были верующими, и тысячи из которых носили церковный сан. Руководство церкви постоянно называло Сталина 'мудрым вождем нашего Великого Союза, назначенным нам Богом'. В 1930 году, в самый разгар антирелигиозной истерии, Сергий объявил, что 'в СССР никогда не было преследований за религиозные убеждения, нет их и сейчас'.

Нынешний московский патриархат в полной мере унаследовал все эти черты из советских времен, и остается столь же бесхребетным. Патриарх Алексий не только не дистанцировался от политики Сергия, но и написал к его биографии, вышедшей в 2003 году, длинное предисловие, в котором он превозносит 'героический путь' Сергия и яростно отвергает критику политики 'умиротворения', исходящую от различных группировок как внутри, так и вне России. Он благословил строительство мемориального комплекса в память Сергия, в которую должны войти площадь, музей и памятник. В 2005 году Алексий направил поздравительное послание президенту Вьетнама в связи с тридцатилетием победы коммунистов во Вьетнамской войне, назвав эту дату 'славной годовщиной'. Такие же письма он посылал лидерам Кубы и Северной Кореи.

Пока Зарубежная церковь существовала независимо от московской, она, вольно или невольно, воспринималась как препятствие, не дававшее Москве единолично говорить от лица всей русской церкви. Зарубежная церковь постоянно осуждала сотрудничество Московского патриархата с Коммунистической партией, требовала более позитивной оценки дореволюционного антикоммунистического периода российской истории и была маяком надежды для православных в России, стремившихся к альтернативе.

Многие в Зарубежной церкви до сих пор не могут понять, как слияние вообще могло произойти. Этот процесс был исключительно закрытым; говорят даже, что объединению способствовали некоторые американские бизнесмены, имеющие связи в России. В связи с тем, что сейчас она признала первенство Москвы, возникает сразу несколько вопросов. Могут ли ее руководители заставить Москву отказаться от ставшего традиционным для российской церкви сотрудничества с Кремлем и КГБ? Сохранят ли они церковную собственность, которой владели последние 80 лет? Не будет ли московская церковь насаждать своих, прокремлевских руководителей для достижения неких политических целей? И прежде всего, смогут ли лидеры Зарубежной церкви остановить отток разочарованных верующих, который уже начался?

Все эти проблемы можно будет решить, если Зарубежная церковь использует весь свой статус для активного влияния на Москву. Однако то официальное братание, которое мы все наблюдали на прошлой неделе, говорит скорее о том, что вовсе не небеса улыбаются, глядя на союз церквей. Шире всех улыбается Кремль.

----------


## Eternal Jew

*Русская объединенная церковь Путина ("Time", США)

Юрий Зарахович / Yuri Zarakhovich, 18 мая 2007*

Русскую православную церковь раскалывали много и долго - революцией, цареубийством, враждой коммунизма и капитализма, почти столетним поношением и ненавистью. В четверг в Москве формально этому был положен конец. Тысячи верующих православных - несколько сотен даже прилетели из Нью-Йорка - стояли под проливным дождем в ожидании своей очереди войти в Храм Христа-Спасителя. Внутри можно было лицезреть 'восстановление евхаристического общения и канонического единства' между московской Русской православной церковью, к которой, по словам ее иерархов, принадлежит более 70 миллионов верующих, и Русской православной церковью за границей со штаб-квартирой в США, у которой, как считается, полтора миллиона прихожан. Многие - и церковные, и светские люди - плакали от радости, что прекратился 86-летний раскол церкви, начавшийся в 1917 году с большевистской революции и последовавшего за ней убийства свергнутого царя, а также вынужденной эмиграции сотен тысяч русских, потерпевших поражение в Гражданской войне.

Роскошная церемония церковного воссоединения была, конечно, событием в первую очередь эмоциональным и религиозным. Однако у нее, тем не менее, был и политический подтекст: ведь Русская православная церковь все больше ассоциируется с восстановлением российского национализма.

Неудивительно, что в своем выступлении глава РПЦ патриарх Алексий первую хвалу воздал не Господу, а президенту России Владимиру Путину. Патриарх подчеркнул, что воссоединение церквей стало возможно только потому, что РПЦЗ увидела в Путине 'настоящего русского православного человека'. В ответной речи Путин ответил, что воссоединение церквей стало событием огромной важности для всего народа.

Путинский режим уже не первый день использует, причем во все большей степени, основанный на православной вере русский национализм в качестве государственного ресурса. В четверг официально завершилась работа, которую Путин проводил в течение четырех лет - с сентября 2003 года. Все это время он помогал Московскому патриархату в его борьбе за контроль над заокеанской ветвью и в результате получил глобальную церковь как основной идеологический департамент государства и важный инструмент внешней политики. На пресс-конференции в феврале Путин приравнял 'традиционные конфессии' России к ядерному щиту, поскольку, по его словам, и то, и другое - это 'составляющие укрепления российской государственности, которые создают необходимые условия для обеспечения внутренней и внешней безопасности страны'.

Профессор Сергей Филатов, авторитетный специалист по религиозным отношениям в России, отмечает, что на российском государственном языке 'традиционные конфессии' означает практически 'Русская православная церковь'.

Церковь становится все более активной, ее присутствие все расширяется, а отделенность от государства чувствуется все меньше. В помещениях Московского городского суда и Генеральной прокуратуры России есть специальные православные часовни. Духовное окормление военных - также исключительно территория РПЦ. В некоторых регионах России в школах введено изучение православной культуры, а ученики ходят в церковные хоры.

Когда православные фундаменталисты разгромили художественную выставку в московском Центре имени Андрея Сахарова, объявив ее 'оскорблением главной религии нашей страны', московский суд объявил организаторов выставки виновными в оскорблении чувств верующих и оштрафовал их на 3500 долларов каждого. По настоянию РПЦ оперу по знаменитой сказке поэта Александра Пушкина подвергли такой цензуре, что священник - главный герой сказки - исчез из нее совершенно.

'У нас, конечно, церковь отделена от государства, - сказал Путин в январе 2004 года во врем своего визита в один из православных монастырей, - но в душах людей они едины'. Единственное, к чему в такой многонациональной и многоконфессиональной стране, как Россия, может привести столь агрессивное восстановление позиций церкви и столь открытое попрание светской конституции страны - усугубление раскола в обществе.

Американские иерархи РПЦЗ утверждают, что административно они сохранят независимость и, даже признавая своим главой московского патриарха, будут сами управлять своими приходами. Однако, по словам Филатова, у РПЦЗ 'будет не больше независимости, чем у 'народных демократий' Восточной Европы в советском блоке'. Одной из первых проверок для нового союза должна стать Святая Земля, где за РПЦЗ закреплена религиозная собственность и где в прошлом по этому вопросу у нее не раз случались споры с представителями Московского патриархата. Например, в 1997 году Ясир Арафат насильно передал РПЦ принадлежавшую РПЦЗ единственную христианскую церковь в Хевроне, стоящую, кстати, на том месте, где, по Библии, Аврааму явились три ангела. Американская церковь до сих пор контролирует выстроенную в московском стиле семиглавую церковь Святой Марии Магдалины. Это одна из самых знаменитых церквей Иерусалима, высоко стоящая на одном из склонов Оливковой горы над Гефсиманским садом. Кроме того, на вершине Оливковой горы у РПЦЗ есть женский монастырь, основанный безымянным отшельником в пустыне Иудеи еще в третьем веке нашей эры, и две часовни - одна в Иерихоне, другая - на берегу Иордана. В соглашении об объединении говорится, что структура управления этой собственностью не изменится, но некоторые специалисты по этому вопросу занимают весьма скептическую позицию.

Теперь, когда у Путина есть объединенная православная церковь, он может и дальше раздвигать сферу влияния глобального православного движения. Хотя в православии первенство традиционно отдается патриарху Константинопольскому, он скорее 'первый среди равных', и его позиции несравнимы с доминирующим положением папского режима в римско-католической церкви. В сообщество православных стран входят Греция, Кипр, Украина, Беларусь и некоторые балканские страны, а также Грузия, Армения и Молдова. Исторически Русская православная церковь всегда подавляла национальные церкви этих народов; скорее всего, это же произойдет и сейчас. Кроме того, новая путинская объединенная церковь продолжит экспансию в США и Западную Европу через использование приходов и возможностей РПЦЗ и будет стараться стать инструментом не только русской религиозной, но и националистически-политической активности.

----------


## PampKin Head

*Мер Киева о самом главном*
---
http://community.livejournal.com/ru_...n/1911985.html

----------


## Юань Дин

Развивайте сострадание. Каждый старается для мира как может. Христиане стараются для мира по своему. Надо это понять и не критиковать.
Еще раз: вместо критики людей иных вероисповеданий учитесь любить друг друга. Все мы братья.
Учитесь у Далай-Ламы. Он бы не ругал христиан.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

А здесь не критикуют людей. Критикуют антиконституционную политику клерикализации всей страны. Пусть попы РПЦ МП поймут, что не все русские люди хотят быть их паствой. Пусть они учатся у Христа - он никого не загонял насильно на свои проповеди.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Развивайте сострадание. Каждый старается для мира как может. Христиане стараются для мира по своему. Надо это понять и не критиковать.
> Еще раз: вместо критики людей иных вероисповеданий учитесь любить друг друга. Все мы братья.
> Учитесь у Далай-Ламы. Он бы не ругал христиан.


Не надо путать. Здесь не критикуют иные вероисповедания. Верит ли человек во Христа, говорящих тараканов, Вицли-Пуцли, Пылающего Орла - это его сугубо личное дело (см. определение *светского государства*).

Но! Только до тех пор пока верящий во Христа, говорящих тараканов, Вицли-Пуцли, Пылающего Орла не начинает целенаправленно совершать действия, нарушающие конституционные права граждан, живущих в том же государстве...

В этом случае конкретные деяния такого же, как и вы, гражданина должны стать объектом пристального внимания вне зависимости от его групповой, религиозной, половой пренадлежности...

----------


## Karma Dorje

Сегодня я думал о важных государственных вопросах Рассеи, навеяло, тут еще местный начальнег мое сообщение стер ну да ладно, соображения значит следующие - РПЦ обретает свою былую мощь вспомните неугодных садили на кол, в каторгу отправляли, кто против царя против церкви шел. Вспомнил и Далай Ламу - пришел к выводу, что Китай назначит (выберет, найдет, подберет и тп) себе своего кетайского Далай Ламу - благо есть удачные прецеденты - например в отношении Кармапы - власть надавила и сангха и ламы даже высокие исполнили эту волю. Сейчас в Рассею будут из Тибета привозить всякого рода Лам и пр учителей по государственной линии, в рамках как бы развития культурных ценностей и пр, будут созданы и будут действовать всякие институты тибетской медицины, с благолавления министров например мчс, боевые искусства и тд этому поспособствуют. Все будет хорошо и все будут счастливы... Счастья вам! И наступающим Рождеством! Аминь

Сто раз на форуме говорилось, что в таком тоне и на таком уровне проблема двух Кармап обсуждаться не будет. Кроме того, ваши футуристические прогнозы не отличаются глубиной и засоряют форум. Предупреждение. Отдохните от БФ - пока на месяц. - Дмитрий Кармапенко

----------


## PampKin Head

Сидящему на колу всякие институты тибетской медицины с благолавления министров, например мчс, не актуальны.

----------


## Aufenberg

> А здесь не критикуют людей. Критикуют антиконституционную политику клерикализации всей страны. Пусть попы РПЦ МП поймут, что не все русские люди хотят быть их паствой. Пусть они учатся у Христа - он никого не загонял насильно на свои проповеди.


Ну, Дмитрий, Вы слишком много хотите от фарисеев  :Smilie:  Паства это ж деньги!  А Христос... Думаю если б он попал в современный православный храм, сделал бы тоже самое, что когда то сделал в храме Иерусалима.

А вот насчет того, что здесь не критикуют христиан и христианство у меня есть некоторые сомнения. Перехлестывает все таки некоторые через край, имхо. Вот для них хотелось бы напомнить, что в Евангелиях нет ни слова о РПЦ, да и о православии вообще.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Ну это так, к слову  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

*О русском крепостном мыслителе Фёдоре Подшивалове*
(к вопросу о "врождённом" православии русских и о благах, которые якобы приносила народу казённая синодальная церковь)

http://www.avtonom-irk.mahost.org/arch-11.htm
К сожалению, нет под рукой одной книги, где история и учение Подшивалова излагаются гораздо подробнее.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вот для них хотелось бы напомнить, что в Евангелиях нет ни слова о РПЦ, да и о православии вообще.  Ну это так, к слову


Так устами евангелиста Матфея Иешуа говорит, что был вообще "послан к заблудшим овцам дома Израэлева"... Следуя этому, РПЦ ни при чем...

Это не христианство, а петрианство/павлианство какое-то. Ведь именно Петра Элохим зело оригинальным способом отправил к тем, кто овцами дома Израэлева не является.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Так устами евангелиста Матфея Иешуа говорит, что был вообще "послан к заблудшим овцам дома Израэлева"...


*"Бог создал Святую землю не для евреев".*
(с) Католический патриарх Иерусалима Мишель Сабах

http://newsru.co.il/

... Вот такое вот мнение имеется  :Big Grin:

----------


## Aufenberg

> Так устами евангелиста Матфея Иешуа говорит, что был вообще "послан к заблудшим овцам дома Израэлева"... Следуя этому, РПЦ ни при чем...
> 
> Это не христианство, а петрианство/павлианство какое-то. Ведь именно Петра Элохим зело оригинальным способом отправил к тем, кто овцами дома Израэлева не является.


Если Вы имеете в виду стих 24 главы 15 Евангелия от Матфея, то выдераете цитату из контекста повествования. Христос в данном эпизоде испытывал веру женщины-хананеянки. И увидев веру ее, даровал ей исцеление о котором она просила. Вы слишком примитивизируете Христа. Или это только в буддизме Учитель может испытывать твердость намерения учеников, заставляя их вымаливать их преподать им Дхарму?

2 Eternal Jew

Знаете, беда наших людей всегда в том что они не читают первоисточники. Вместо чтения российских законов слушают что говорят бабки на улицах, вместо чтения Нового Завета читают мнения различных фарисеев, именующих себя христианами. А это не есть хорошо.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Знаете, беда наших людей всегда в том что они не читают первоисточники. Вместо чтения российских законов слушают что говорят бабки на улицах, вместо чтения Нового Завета читают мнения различных фарисеев, именующих себя христианами


Вы на редкость самокритичны!  :Smilie:

----------


## Eternal Jew

*Денис Борисович*




> Развивайте сострадание. Каждый старается для мира как может. Христиане стараются для мира по своему. Надо это понять и не критиковать.
> Еще раз: вместо критики людей иных вероисповеданий учитесь любить друг друга. Все мы братья.


*PampKin Head*



> Не надо путать. Здесь не критикуют иные вероисповедания. Верит ли человек во Христа, говорящих тараканов, Вицли-Пуцли, Пылающего Орла - это его сугубо личное дело (см. определение светского государства).
> 
> Но! Только до тех пор пока верящий во Христа (...)не начинает целенаправленно совершать действия, нарушающие конституционные права граждан, живущих в том же государстве...


... Вот очень хорошая иллюстрация:




> *Иск школьницы Марии Шрайбер против теории Дарвина отклонен
> 21.02.2007*
> 
> Петербургский суд отклонил иск школьницы Марии Шрайбер, требовавшей от Минобразования запретить преподавание теории Дарвина в школе. 
> 
> Как передает "Эхо Москвы", судья огласил только резолятивную часть решения. "Руководствуясь 199 статьей Гражданского кодекса РФ, суд принял решение в удовлетворении иска Шрайбер Марии Кирилловны и его отца Шрайбер Кирилла Львовича к комитету образования Петербурга и министерству образования РФ с требованием запретить преподавания теории Чарльза Дарвина, как доминирующей, а также принести письменные извинения истице за оскорбление ее религиозных чувств, отказать", - сказал судья.





> *Отец Марии Шрайбер обжалует решение суда об отклонении иска
> 26.02.2007*
> 
> http://www.jewish.ru/news/cis/2007/02/news994246269.php
> 
> Как мы уже сообщали, Мария Шрайбер, подавшая иск на дарвинизм и российские учебные заведения не будет теперь учиться ни в одной общеобразовательной школе, а будет обучаться по специальным курсам, о чём заявил отец девочки. Кстати, именно он обнаружил в школьном учебнике по биологии "открытую пропаганду атеизма и прямые оскорбления в адрес всех религий".
> 
> Мария оскорблена теорией доминирования учения о происхождении человека от обезьяны: она оскорбляет ее религиозные чувства, и девочка подала в суд на министерство образования.
> 
> Вчера суд отклонил иск, но адвокат семьи Константин Романов заявил, что решение будет обжаловано в городском суде Санкт-Петербурга в течение 10 дней.





> *Мария Шрайбер направила новый иск против Минобразования
> 23.04.2007*
> 
> http://km.ru
> 
> Школьница из Санкт-Петербурга Мария Шрайбер, 
> 
> http://www.5ballov.ru/images/news/20...0e1cd4a54e.jpg
> 
> ...



... А вот замечательная цитата из Его Святейшества:




> *
> Его Святейшество Далай-лама XIV 
> Интервью в Бодхгайе, 1981—1985 гг.* 
> 
> Допустим, что что-то со всей определенностью было доказано в ходе научного исследования, что некоторая гипотеза подтвердилась или что в результате такого исследования был установлен определенный факт. Более того, предположим, что этот факт несовместим с теорией Будды. Вне всякого сомнения, мы должны принять результат научного исследования. Видите ли, общий буддийский подход заключается в том, что мы всегда должны принимать факты. Досужие домыслы, не основывающиеся на эмпирическом опыте, когда таковой возможен, неуместны. Таким образом, если гипотеза была подвергнута проверке, в результате которой она на 100 процентов подтвердилась, то это именно то, что нам следует принять. 
> 
> (...)  Это общий буддийский подход. Буддисты верят в перерождение. Но предположим, что благодаря различным исследовательским методикам наука однажды придет к окончательному заключению, что перерождений не существует. Если данный факт будет со всей определенностью доказан, то мы должны будем его принять, и мы его примем. В этом заключается общая идея буддизма. Таким образом создается впечатление, что научный метод действеннее других! Однако мы знаем, что и научный метод обладает определенными границами. Позвольте мне привести пример. В "Абхидхармакоше" (энциклопедии Абхидхармы) говорится, что мир плоский. Но все мы видим и можем определить эмпирическим путем, что Земля круглая; поэтому мы должны принять этот факт. Мы не должны требовать, чтобы буддисты, несмотря на научные открытия, верили в то, что мир плоский, только потому, что так говорится в "Абхидхармакоше". Это неверно, и такой взгляд не должен пропагандироваться.

----------


## PampKin Head

Требую уважать мнение Васи Пупкина о том, что "*мыши рождаются из грязи*"! Кто не уважает это мнение Васи, кто принуждает Васю изучать биологию, тот - террорист, мракобес,атеист (можете дописать, что угодно)!

Нужно создать институт, который будет изучать мнение таких Вась. Почему? Этих Вась много, их уважают Пети. А архитектура сарая, построенного Васей на околице села - это уникальный стиль "баракко", который характерен лишь для жителей колхоза "Ильич". Этот сарай срочно надо объявить "памятником архитектуры", охраняемым ЮНЕСКО. 

А если ЮНЕСКО это не сделает, значит ЮНЕСКО - террористическая организация, попирает мировоззренческие чувства Васи и обязана ответить за это в суде!

Элохим акбар, мыши - рулез!

----------


## PampKin Head

> Если Вы имеете в виду стих 24 главы 15 Евангелия от Матфея, то выдераете цитату из контекста повествования. Христос в данном эпизоде испытывал веру женщины-хананеянки. И увидев веру ее, даровал ей исцеление о котором она просила. Вы слишком примитивизируете Христа. Или это только в буддизме Учитель может испытывать твердость намерения учеников, заставляя их вымаливать их преподать им Дхарму?


Прикольное толкование. Наверное, поизгаляться над хананеянкой; помянуть, что негоже отбирать у детей и бросать псам - это элохимово милосердие... Хочу заметить, что эта женщина пришла к нему не учиться, не бросить все и стать "ловцом душ человеческих", а просто за помощью. Типо, вы не верите в доктора, поэтому я не буду лечить пневмонию вашей дочери!

1. Дитя элохимово - сострадательно и вас любит.
2. Если вы видите что то странное, что вершит детя элохимово, см. пункт первый.

Если так все очевидно было апостолам (кому и как проповедовать), то почему Петр решил проповедовать не овцам дома Израэлева лишь после просмотра интересного гастрономического сна и его оригинального толкования оного? Что мешало проповедовать "псам" до этого?




> "Бог создал Святую землю не для евреев". 
> (с) Католический патриарх Иерусалима Мишель Сабах


И, таки, я с ним согласен! Он отдал ее (привел) *иудеям*. Если говорят о Яхве Элохиме, а не участнике триумвирата.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> *Его Святейшество Далай-лама XIV*
> 
> этот факт несовместим с теорией Будды. Вне всякого сомнения, мы должны принять результат научного исследования


Теперь подставьте вместо слова "Будда" слово "Христа" ("Б-га" и т.п.)... И вы отлично поймете, почему Его Святейшеству никогда не дадут разрешение на въезд территорию России.

.... ИМХО, при незабвенном Леониде Ильиче и то лучше было - спокойно ведь приезжал ЕС в СССР (ах, да, извините, забыл - именно в тот период, когда Китай временно не был "братом навек").

----------


## Грег

У одного старика была прекрасная белая лошадь. Настолько прекрасная что все вокруг восхищались ей. И однажды царь проезжая мимо этой деревни увидел лошадь и предложил старику полцарства за неё, но старик отказался продать совего друга. И люди говорили - *старик ты глупец тебе предлагали полцарства а ты отказался*, на что тот отвечал - *нам не дано знать хорошо это или плохо* это только факт что мне предлагали полцарства за лошадь а я отказался. Илюди смеялись над ним. И вдруг через некоторое время лошадь пропала, и все говорили старику - глупец! Тебе предлагали столько за твою лошадь а теперь у тебя ничего не осталось. А старик отвечал - *нам не дано знать хорошо это или плохо* это только факт что моя лошадь сбежала. И люди смеялись над ним. А через несколько дней лошадь вернулась, приведя с собой пять таких же прекрасных чудесных лошадей. И все вокруг ходили и восхищались, и говорили - старик, а ведь ты был прав! Теперь ты будешь самый богатый человек. На что старик отвечал - *нам не дано знать хорошо это или плохо* это только факт что у меня теперь шесть прекрасных лошадей вместо одной. 
Однажды сын старика катаясь на одной из этих лошадей упал и сильно покалечил ногу и стал инвалидом. И люди говорили - Видишь старик, твои лошади не принесли тебе счастья, твой сын покалечен на всю жизнь. И старик отвечал - *нам не дано знать хорошо это или плохо* это только факт что мой сын упал с лошади и покалечился. 
А потом началась война, и поступил приказ всех призывать на войну, и люди вокруг провожали своих сыновей на смерть и плакали, а сын старика оставался дома, и люди говорили - старик, а ведь ты опять оказался прав, наши сыновья погибнут, а твой хоть и покалеченный но останется жив и останется с тобой! И старик вновь отвечал им - *нам не дано знать хорошо это или плохо* это только факт... И люди начали задумываться...

----------


## PampKin Head

*нам не дано знать хорошо это или плохо* - логика лжецов. 

Почему?  Потому что человек не прыгает с высокой горы, хотя "нам не дано знать хорошо это или плохо". Человек не ест испорченную пищу, хотя "нам не дано знать хорошо это или плохо".

Наверное, это "простак" различает, что что-то все же хорошо, в что-то все же плохо. Если человек что то делает или не делает (тоже действие), то у него есть какие то представления (его личное имхо), хотя они могут не абсолютно достоверными.

Это рассуждения из серии рассказов про многоножку, которая никогда не задумывалась о том, каким образом она ходит.

----------


## Грег

> ... И вы отлично поймете, почему Его Святейшеству никогда не дадут разрешение на въезд территорию России.
> 
> ....


Не катит... Здесь не учитывается мнение Китая с полуторамиллиардным населением, находящегося непосредственно у границ страны, к тому же, считающего земли Дальнего Востока "временно потерянными территориями"  :Smilie:   :Wink: .
Учитывайте гео- и политобстановку.

А насчёт "никогда" читайте пост #420

PS. Хорошо рассуждать, живя в маленьком государстве с границами с гулькин носик, вдалеке...

----------


## Грег

> *нам не дано знать хорошо это или плохо* - логика лжецов. 
> 
> Почему?  Потому что человек не прыгает с высокой горы, хотя "нам не дано знать хорошо это или плохо". Человек не ест испорченную пищу, хотя "нам не дано знать хорошо это или плохо".
> 
> ...


Ты, Пампкин, переигрываешь. Речь не о том, чтобы делать что-то из рук вон выходящее, а о том, чтобы спокойно воспринимать то, что происходит. Это разные вещи. Для этого не надо прыгать с горы.
А вот кто те, "кто знает" и "кто во всём разобрался" - как раз лжецы, ибо считают себя ясновидящими и считают, что им известно откуда и куда дуют ветра кармические.  :Wink: 
К тому же, ИМХО, ещё и гордецы  :Smilie: , считающие, что они одни "всё знают" и "во всём разобрались", а остальные "тупые", даже голову напрячь не хотят.  :Smilie: 




> Наверное, это "простак" различает, что что-то все же хорошо, в что-то все же плохо.


Думаю, этот "простак" просто живёт...

И это никак не расходится с понятием созерцания в Буддизме...

----------


## PampKin Head

> А вот кто те, "кто знает" и "кто во всём разобрался" - как раз лжецы, ибо считают себя ясновидящими и считают, что им известно откуда и куда дуют ветра кармические.
> К тому же, ИМХО, ещё и гордецы , считающие что они одни "всё знают" и "во всём разобрались", а остальные "тупые", даже голову напрячь не хотят.


Уважаемый Ракитин, давая я тебе еще раз объясню.

Человек, который ставит чайник на огонь для того, чтобы вскипятить воду, ожидает вполне прогнозируемый результат...

Делает это его ясновидящим и гордецом? В глазах некоторых - да.

Пример примитивен? Нет. Потому что для ребенка годовалого связь между постановкой чайника на огонь и кипящей водой не очевидна. Для него родитель, совершающий такие действия - колдун, чародей, который предвидит будущее. А то, что он ребенка регулярно отодвигает от плиты, говорит, по мнению некоторых, о том, что он еще и гордец. "Потому что знает, как надо", "все знает", "считает ребенка тупым"...

Даже овца в отаре живет не "просто так".

----------


## Грег

> ...Даже овца в отаре живет не "просто так".


Т.е. ты, уважаемый Пампкин, хочешь сказать, что на форуме есть персонажи, для которых прогнозирование ситуаций в гос. масштабах на годы вперёд, сродни ситуации с чайником?
Т.е. ты хочешь сказать, что они настолько учли все обстоятельства, что иного исхода быть не может вообще?
Эти персонажи сами руководят ситуацией, которую прогнозируют?

А может эти персонажи знали и о крушении Сов. Союза  и о "неожиданном" повышении  цен на нефть с $20 до $60 и далее... ?  :Smilie: 

PS. А огонь под чайником погаснуть не может? Или он тоже под властью "поставившего чайник"?  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Тема разрослась, как опухоль, и превратилась Бог знает во что...  :Smilie:  Не закрыть ли её? Своё "фе" клерикализму все сказали. А для продолжения разговоров в подобном духе есть ЖЖ. Начинается оффтопик, причём не одна ветка...

Комментируя высказывания Пампкина и Вечного Жида, замечу, что подобная критика во многом применима и к буддизму, поскольку в нём хватает вещей, с материалистической наукой несовместимых - в силу фундаментальной разницы в миропонимании. Как раз приведённая цитата Далай-ламы мне кажется данью европейскому позитивизму. Вычеркнуть миф и символ из Ваджраяны нельзя, это означает отказаться от основы самих методов. Мы всё-таки до сих пор подносим гуру и божествам плоскую мандалу, а не глобус. Я кое-что об этом писал на БФ: http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...5&postcount=12

Попробуйте запостить в антирелигион что-нибудь из "Кунсанг Ламэ Шалунг" - и увидите реакцию. В представлениях российских атеистов буддизм и Далай-лама не так уж далеко отстоят от православия и патриарха Алексия. А пхова, чод и гуру-йога - не меньшее суеверие, чем причастие и соборование.

----------


## Грег

> Тема разрослась, как опухоль, и превратилась Бог знает во что...  Не закрыть ли её? Своё "фе" клерикализму все сказали. А для продолжения разговоров в подобном духе есть ЖЖ. Начинается офф-топик, причём не одна ветка...
> 
> ...


Давно говорил...  :Smilie:  Но модераторам виднее...

----------


## PampKin Head

> Т.е. ты, уважаемый Пампкин, хочешь сказать, что на форуме есть персонажи, для которых прогнозирование ситуации на годы вперёд, сродни ситуации с чайником?
> Т.е. ты хочешь сказать, что они настолько учли все обстоятельства, что иного исхода быть не может вообще?
> 
> Эти персонажи сами руководят ситуацией, которую прогнозируют?
> 
> PS. А огонь под чайником погаснуть не может? Или он тоже под властью поставившего чайник?


Уважаемый, Ракитин...

Когда человек ожидает прогнозируемый результат при постановке чайника на огонь, конечно же... Имеется в виду, что нет ничего 100% предопределенного. 

Понятно, что огонь может погаснуть, поэтому за огнем следят (или за системой, которая обеспечивает огонь).

Мне кажется, что у вас проблема в том, что в ситуациях, когда надо взвесить 356 килограмм картошки, вы берете не весы, потребные для этого... А весы, которым взвешивают малые количества драг. металлов. И начинаете изнывать от сложности положения, в которое себя и загнали.

Я определенно руковожу той ситуацией в которой нахожусь. Каким образом? Создавая причины и условия, которые обуславливают возникающую ситуацию.

P.S. Все сказанное мной - ИМХО, с учетом погрешностей, недостоверностей и вероятностных характеристик событий.

----------


## Грег

> ... замечу, что подобная критика во многом применима и к буддизму, ...


Так речь-то, говорят, совсем не о буддизме и не о христианстве, а о нарушении Коституции.  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Комментируя высказывания Пампкина и Вечного Жида, замечу, что подобная критика во многом применима и к буддизму, поскольку в нём хватает вещей, с материалистической наукой несовместимых - в силу фундаментальной разницы в миропонимании. Как раз приведённая цитата Далай-ламы мне кажется данью европейскому позитивизму. Вычеркнуть миф и символ из Ваджраяны нельзя, это означает отказаться от основы самих методов. Мы всё-таки до сих пор подносим гуру и божествам плоскую мандалу, а не глобус. Я кое-что об этом писал на БФ: http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...5&postcount=12


http://oldtradition.org/news/trangu-...sutry-i-tantry

Это к вопросу о символизме тантры, миропонимании и т.д.

P.S. А гора Меру - это дань Будды индуискому спиричуализму?

----------


## Грег

> ... Мне кажется, что у вас проблема в том, что в ситуациях, когда надо взвесить 356 килограмм картошки, вы берете не весы, потребные для этого... А весы, которым взвешивают малые количества драг. металлов. И начинаете изнывать от сложности положения, в которое себя и загнали.
> ...


Из правил форума:

http://board.buddhist.ru/rules.htm



> - Излагая личную точку зрения — воздержитесь от категоричности и поучающего тона в адрес других участников. 
> - На форуме запрещено переводить дискуссию на обсуждение личных качеств собеседника. 
> - Запрещяется любое личное обращение к участнику форума не предусмотренное темой. 
> - На форуме запрещено давать оценку степени развития участника. Все, что можно оценить, — это степень соответствия высказываний собеседника положениям той или иной школы Учения. 
> - Не пытайтесь угадывать мотивацию участников форума и не прибегайте к аргументам типа: “На самом деле за Вашими словами скрыт тот-то и тот-то смысл”, “Вашей истинной мотивацией в этом высказывании было то-то и то-то” – по умолчанию подразумевается, что Ваш собеседник думает именно то, что говорит.


PS. Я не жаловался на проблемы. Фантазируешь. А если ТЫ считаешь, что у меня проблемы, то перечитай ещё раз правила форума - http://board.buddhist.ru/rules.htm

----------


## Alex

А и правда, закройте кто-нибудь тему. А то еще политический оффтопик начнется, а тогда вообще мама не горюй.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Это к вопросу о символизме тантры, миропонимании и т.д.


Угу...



> система Сутр – Путь умозаключений, система Ваджраяны – Путь прямого восприятия.


И в том числе восприятия дэват, мандал, дакини и прочей "мистики". Запостите в ру_антирелигион историю Тилопы и Наропы без купюр. Или жизнеописание Гуру Ринпоче, как он жил на кладбище и практиковал Ваджраяну, питаясь мясом трупов и одеваясь в содранную с покойников кожу. Интересно будет почитать комментарии.




> А гора Меру - это дань Будды индуискому спиричуализму?


Вряд ли, поскольку Миларепа рассказывал ученикам, что летал к ней.

----------


## Eternal Jew

*Сергей Ракитин*




> PS. Хорошо рассуждать, живя в маленьком государстве с границами с гулькин носик, вдалеке...


http://board.buddhist.ru/rules.htm




> - Излагая личную точку зрения — воздержитесь от категоричности и поучающего тона в адрес других участников.
> - На форуме запрещено переводить дискуссию на обсуждение личных качеств собеседника.
> - Запрещяется любое личное обращение к участнику форума не предусмотренное темой.
> - На форуме запрещено давать оценку степени развития участника. Все, что можно оценить, — это степень соответствия высказываний собеседника положениям той или иной школы Учения.
> - Не пытайтесь угадывать мотивацию участников форума и не прибегайте к аргументам типа: “На самом деле за Вашими словами скрыт тот-то и тот-то смысл”, “Вашей истинной мотивацией в этом высказывании было то-то и то-то” – по умолчанию подразумевается, что Ваш собеседник думает именно то, что говорит.


*Хорошо не просто читать* (цитировать) правила этого форума, но еще и *понимать и соблюдать* их!

Ваше заявление я воспринимаю, как прямое оскорбление!

Огромность территории страны еще не говорит, что достижения и менталитет ее жителей не могут быть "с гулькин носик". А у вас это действительно так: имперских амбиций - выше крыши, реальных достижений - ноль. Зато уж обид на весь окружающий мир...

P.S. *Я не живу в настоящее время в Стране Обетованной*. Поэтому что Вы там домыслили обо мне и о месте моего проживания - Ваша личная проблема и проблема Вашей головы!

----------


## PampKin Head

> И в том числе восприятия дэват, мандал, дакини и прочей "мистики". Запостите в ру_антирелигион историю Тилопы и Наропы без купюр. Или жизнеописание Гуру Ринпоче, как он жил на кладбище и практиковал Ваджраяну, питаясь мясом трупов и одеваясь в содранную с покойников кожу. Интересно будет почитать комментарии.


Кхм... Вы полагаете, что на антирелигион нет людей, которые не употребляли LSD (это к вопросу о видениях и жизни в соответствии с ним)? Что для кого-то будет шоком жизнь на кладбище (сторожа и многие там живут постоянно), поедание человечины (это всего лишь вопрос моральных предпочтений, вегитарианцы данного форума могут вам объяснить), изделия из человеческой кожи (была страна лет 60 назад, где это изделия из данной кожи производили в промышленных масштабах... хочу заметить, что страна - прямо в центре Европы).

http://slovari.yandex.ru/dict/religi...B8%D0%B7%D0%BC



> Энциклопедия «Религия»
> *
> АТЕИЗМ* (греч. "Бог" и отрицательная частица - a-) - в традиционном понимании - мировоззренческая программа, альтернативная теизму (см.), т. е. основанная на отрицании наличия начала бытия, трансцендентного миру. В конкретных формах может конституироваться в оппозиции не столько теизму как таковому, сколько конкретному вероучению (определенной конфессии).
> 
> В рамках историко-религиозной традиции содержание термина "А." соотносимо с содержаниями таких понятий, как "*вольнодумство*" (внеконфессиальная интерпретация символа веры - см.), "*религиозная индифферентность*" (отсутствие акцента того или иного мировоззрения на вопросах веры), "*религиозный скептицизм*" (сомнение в определенных догматах вероучения), "*антиклерикализм*" (социально ориентированная позиция отрицания института Церкви) и др. По формам своего проявления А. варьируется от гносеологических подходов, исключающих Бога (см.) в качестве объяснительного принципа из картины мира (последовательно монистический материализм) до идейной позиции принципиального богоборчества.





> Вряд ли, поскольку Миларепа рассказывал ученикам, что летал к ней.


Я вот не в курсе, что рассказывал Миларепа о Меру, когда давал наставления Речунгпе по нендро.

Слова Далай ламы:
---
Его Святейшество Далай-лама XIV
Интервью в Бодхгайе, 1981—1985 гг.

Допустим, что *что-то со всей определенностью было доказано в ходе научного исследования*, что некоторая гипотеза подтвердилась или что в результате такого исследования был установлен определенный факт. Более того, предположим, что этот факт несовместим с теорией Будды. Вне всякого сомнения, мы должны принять результат научного исследования. Видите ли, общий буддийский подход заключается в том, что мы всегда должны принимать факты. *Досужие домыслы, не основывающиеся на эмпирическом опыте, когда таковой возможен, неуместны.* Таким образом, если *гипотеза была подвергнута проверке, в результате которой она на 100 процентов подтвердилась, то это именно то, что нам следует принять.*

---

Иначе вы просто религиозные фанатики.

----------


## Aufenberg

> Вы на редкость самокритичны!


Да нет, ни о какой самокритике речь тут и не шла.   :Big Grin:   Не выдавайте желаемое за действительное. Если непонятно говорю открытым текстом: мое высказывание относится конкретно к Вам!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Грег

> *Хорошо не просто читать* (цитировать) правила этого форума, но еще и *понимать и соблюдать* их!
> ...


Ок! Не проблема! Прошу пояснения.
Правильно ли я вас понял:
Вы считаете, что Далай ламу не пускают с страну только из-за влияния на это РПЦ, деятельность которой обсуждается в данной теме? И что на это никак не влияет внешняя политика нашей страны и геополитическая обстановка?
Вы считаете, что нужно наплевать на мнение нашего густонаселённого соседа (одной из мировых держав) и делать то, что нам одним нужно?



> Ваше заявление я воспринимаю, как прямое оскорбление!
> ...


С чего бы?  :Confused:  
Вы не живёте в стране геополитику которой обсуждаете, а деятельности Вашей страны никто не обсуждал.
Так что, не вам следовало бы уже давно оскорбиться.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> мое высказывание относится конкретно к Вам!


... Странно, а пальцем попали-то в себя  :Smilie: 

[QUOTE]
Вместо чтения российских законов слушают что говорят бабки на улицах, вместо чтения Нового Завета... 
/QUOTE]

Какой кошмар - совсем я потерял себя в этой жизни! Законы не читаю... Новый завет - тоже(!) не читаю... Негодный  для социума я человек!  :Smilie: 

Отвечу так:

а) С российским законодательством работаю непосредственно и каждый день - специфика моей текущей профессии;
б) Приведите пример "бабок" (из моих цитат);
в) Новый завет когда-то изучал в специальной школе; сдавал экзамены по каждой из пройденных тем... Даже получил бумажку - что-то типа диплома. Сразу же использовал ее в отхожем месте... Читать-изучать его больше не собираюсь - достаточно трудов буддийских Учителей;
г) Ваше личное мнение меня не интересует в той же степени, как и Ваши замечания.

----------


## Aufenberg

2 Eternal Jew
То что вы сдавали экзамен по Новому Завету, получили "бумажку типа диплома", а потом "сразу же использовали в отхожем месте" очень красноречиво характеризует Вас. Без комментариев.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вы считаете, что нужно наплевать на мнение нашего густонаселённого соседа (одной из мировых держав) и делать то, что нам одним нужно?


Такое ощущение, что одно мнение другого нашего густонаселённого соседа (Третий Рейх, кстати там зело изделия из кожи делали) уже "уважали" с 1939 года. Все закончилось в 1941-м.

А уж как уважали то!

P.S. Мнение китайского народа - это мнение политбюро КНР?

----------


## Eternal Jew

> ... Вы считаете, что нужно наплевать на мнение... ?


Я считаю, что Вам нужно прочитать пункт г) моего предыдущего сообщения. Тогда Вы сразу получите искомый ответ.




> С чего бы?


С того бы! Писать о ЛЮБОЙ стране "с гулькин носик"(неважно, к чему эта фраза относится - к Израилю, Буркина Фасо или России) - в первую очередь, демонстрировать: 1) свой собственный снобизм, виноват - "соллипсизм", а также 2) степень презрения к другим странам-людям... Ну и 3) свой уровень - в том числе.

----------


## Aufenberg

Еще одна беда российская - люди получившие "бумажки типа диплома"...

----------


## Грег

> Такое ощущение, что одно мнение другого нашего густонаселённого соседа (Третий Рейх) уже "уважали" с 1939 года. Все закончилось в 1941-м.
> 
> А уж как уважали то!


Пампкин, что ты предлагаешь? Что конкретно, кроме как поболтать об этом в данной теме?

----------


## Грег

> Я считаю, что Вам нужно прочитать пункт г) моего предыдущего сообщения. Тогда Вы сразу получите искомый ответ.
> .


Т.е. вы не собираетесь уважать никакое мнение кроме своего? И, соответственно, не собираетесь согласовываать его с правилами форума?
Я правильно уяснил пункт г) вашего сообщения?

----------


## Alex

Такое впечатление, что ни у кого работы нет (включая меня)  :Big Grin:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Пампкин, что ты предлагаешь? Что конкретно, кроме как поболтать об этом в данной теме?


Лично вам - ничего. Для себя - уже писал выше (+ есть соображения для себя же, о которых писать просто не буду).

"*Я рассказал вам, к чему приводит убийство. А что вы будете делать с тараканами на кухне - ваше личное дело*" (с) Геше-лхарамба Джамьян Кьенце (90-е, Санкт-Петербург).

----------


## Aufenberg

> Такое впечатление, что ни у кого работы нет (включая меня)


Эт точно.  :Smilie:   Закрывать тему надо, имхо.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> очень красноречиво характеризует Вас


ИМЕННО! Это очень красноречиво характеризует меня (как человека, потратившего на это свое время). И мое отношение к "бумажке".




> Еще одна беда российская


... Сами сказали - ваша ведь беда, российская  :Smilie:  

Есть еще две, о которых писал классик - дураки и (... впрочем, дороги мы здесь обсуждать не будем).

А мои настоящие дипломы Вы и не видели... 
Так в чем проблема - в Вашей личной неприязни ко мне? ... Опять же эта проблема лично Ваша - я, признаться, и не рассматриваю Вас и Ракитина в качестве собеседников на этом форуме... 

Более того - мне нисколько не мешает и не беспокоит сам факт вашего существования. Но и ни к чему не обязывает тоже, в частности - в необходимости вам отвечать или что-то объяснять...  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> ... 
> 
> С того бы! Писать о ЛЮБОЙ стране "с гулькин носик"(неважно, к чему эта фраза относится - к Израилю, Буркина Фасо или России) - в первую очередь, демонстрировать: 1) свой собственный снобизм, виноват - "соллипсизм", а также 2) степень презрения к другим странам-людям... Ну и 3) свой уровень - в том числе.


Хм...  :Confused:  

Где вы снобизм и презрение-то углядели? :Confused:  
Я говорил о несопоставимости гос. проблем, связанных с большой  протяжённостью границ и о необходимости заниматься геополитикой гораздо! в большей степени, чем странам с границами "с гулькин носик". 
Или у вашей страны границы в миллионы километров?

... таки переходим на политику...  :Smilie:

----------


## Aufenberg

2 Eternal Jew
Взаимно. Факт вашего существования и ваша антироссийская риторика занимает меня еще меньше.

----------


## Eternal Jew

(см. выше)

----------


## Грег

> ... P.S. Мнение китайского народа - это мнение политбюро КНР?


Не важно. Мы вынуждены считаться с мнением политбюро КНР. И совершенно, в данном случае, неважно, ни то, как ты или я к этому оносимся, ни то, является ли это мнением китайского народа. Это мнение имеется на гос. уровне.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Пампкин, не представляю, как можно научно опровергнуть существование горы Меру - ИМХО, речь идёт о таких уровнях реальности, которые вне компетенции земной науки.

Вечный Жид, ИМХО, вам стоит поработать с привязанностью к собственной национальности и культуре и неприязнью к российской. Я сам, глядя на российскую историю 17 - 21 вв., из русского националиста постепенно превращаюсь в русофоба  :Smilie:  (именно по идейным националистическим соображениям), но никогда не дерзну сказать глупость, что у русского народа исторических и культурных достижений ноль. Не знаю, как другим участникам, а мне надоело ваше постоянное смакование иудейской и еврейской тематики на БФ по любому поводу и без повода. Дабы избежать обвинений в антисемитизме: у меня бабушка по маминой линии была еврейкой, и года три назад я ради интереса усердно изучал Каббалу и хасидизм.

Пока тема окончательно не съехала чёрт знает куда (в геополитику, в обсуждение христианства как такового и т.п.), закрываю её. Если что, претензии в личку.

----------

